# Was ist bloß mit uns passiert?



## Fedaykin (13. April 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Gemeinde,

ich möchte mit Hilfe dieses Beitrages eine Diskussion starten und hoffe, dass auch ihr euch hierauf einlasst.

Doch worum geht es?

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen mit Erschrecken feststellen müssen wie sich die WoW Spielerschaft verändert hat. Und das nicht sehr positiv. Doch bevor ich euch meine Bewggründe diesen Beitrag zu erstellen, erläutere, möchte ich euch auf folgende Punkte hinweisen:

Ich möchte hier nicht rumheulen oder meckern wie scheiße jetzt und wieviel besser früher alles war. Dies mag zwar den Anschein haben, jedoch möchte ich nur eine nette und gesittete Diskussion zu diesem Thema starten.

Doch nun wieder zurück zum Thema.

Mir ist gerade in den letzten Wochen und Tagen aufgefallen wie fies die WoW-Spielerschaft doch sein kann. Seit Veröffentlichung des Spiels treibe ich mich gerne in den allgemeinen WoW-Foren rum. Insbesondere dem Hexer-Forum, da ich lediglich den Hexer und keine andere Klasse wirklich aktiv spiele. Wo das allgemeine Forum früher noch ein Ort war, an dem man seine Mittagspause verbringen konnte und mal in Ruhe ein paar Beiträge zur Ablenkung lesen konnte, besteht das Forum nur noch aus so genannten "flames", Beleidigungen und unsachlichen teils frechen Kommentaren. Ich gebe euch ein Beispiel.

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich in einem Beitrag im offiziellen Hexenmeister-Forum die aktuellen Patchänderungen sowie den aktuellen Stand des Hexenmeisters betreffend meinen Senf dazugegeben. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte die Diskussion bereits ein kritisches Niveau erreicht, und ich hatte die Hoffnung mittels meines Beitrages die aufgeheizte Stimmung ein wenig abzukühlen. Im Rahmen der Diskussion gingen die Meinungen der Spieler auseinander, ob man den so genannten "simcraft" Zahlen 100%ig Glauben schenken sollte, oder ggf. lieber auf die Erfahrungen die man während den tatsächlichen Bossbegegnungen gesammelt hat, vertrauen. Ich wollte in meinem Beitrag darauf aufmerksam machen, dass man sich in erster Linie überlegen sollte mit welcher Skillung man gut zurechtkommt, und mit welcher nicht. Ich habe im Anschluß, und das war mein großer Fehler, angemerkt, dass ich eingefleischter Dämonologie-Hexer bin und mit der Talentverteilung im Zerstörungstalentbaum mich noch nie wirklich auseinandergesetzt habe. Da mit die so genannte "simcraft"-Auswertung nun aber sagt, dass ich als Zerstörungs-Hexer am meisten Schaden mache, sollte ich demnach auch so meine Talentpunkte verteilen. Ich verneinte dies mit dem Hinweis, dass man immer noch mit der Skillung, mit der man am häufigsten spielt, und am besten zurecht kommt mehr Schaden macht, als mit einer Skillung die man weder geübt noch gewohnt ist. Ferner habe ich die Leute dazu aufgerufen mehr Toleranz an den Tag zu legen und diejenigen, welche lediglich nach Excel-Zahlen ihre Skillung auswählen genauso in Ruhe zu lassen wie diejenigen, welche sich nur auf die realen Bosskämpfe konzentrieren. Leider vergebens.

Soviel dazu. Erschreckend, welche Antwort ich erhielt.

Aufgrund meiner Aussage, dass ich die Talentverteilung und Spielweise des Zerstörungshexers nicht gewohnt bin, nötigte wohl einige Spieler dazu, mir mangelndes Klassenverständnis zu unterstellen. Ich würde weder den Hexenmeister noch das Spiel verstehen und hätte keine Ahnung worum es ginge etc. etc. etc.
Die Beleidigungen und persönlichen Angriffe lasse ich nunmal raus.

Und dies war nur ein Beispiel.

Im Ernst, wir spielen alle das gleiche Spiel und teilen was diesen Punkt angeht das gleiche Hobby. Um mal einen dieser ungeliebten "RL"-Vergleiche anzubringen: Stellt euch vor ein Tuning-Treff von VW Fans. Da steht der für EUR 80.000 hochgerüstete VW Golf R32 neben dem für "nur" EUR 5.000 aufgerüstete VW Golf 2 (Ich hoffe, ich sage hier nichts falsches, ich kenne mich in dieser Szene leider nicht aus). Wenn ich nun das Verhalten der WoW-Spieler auf diesen Tuning-Treff extrapoliere, müsste der Besitzer des EUR 80.000 Golf dem Besitzer des EUR 5.000 Golf mangelndes Tuning-Verständnis attestieren und ihn wild beschimpfen er möge sich doch bitte von dieser Veranstaltung entfernen. Passiert so etwas? Nein, die beiden schnappen sich ein Bier, setzen sich hin und diskutieren über ihr liebstes Hobby. In WoW ist dies schon lange nicht mehr möglich.

Meiner Ansicht nach macht sich eine schleichende Intoleranz, Ignoranz und Arroganz innerhalb der Spielerschaft breit. Die Spieler werden nur noch in zwei Gruppen aufgeteilt. Diejenigen, welche aktiv die so genannten "hardmodes" angehen und....naja.....den Rest. Ich zum Beispiel, wurde des öfteren darum gebeten mich nicht an Diskussionen den aktuellen "Raidcontent" betreffend zu beteiligen weil mir das nötige "hardmode"-Verständnis fehle. Damit wir auch wissen worum es geht, hier einmal der Link zu meinem kleinen aber feinen Charakter. Nichts besonderes, nichts weltbewegendes, aber ein gepflegter Charakter der seit Februar 2005 auch im jeweiligen "Raidcontent" aktiv gespielt wird. Ich habe über 6 Jahre lang viel gesehen und viel miterlebt, darf mich aber an Diskussionen den "Raidcontent" betreffend nicht beteiligen, weil mir das nötige "know-how" feheln würde. Arrogant und anmaßend.

Wenn ich noch mehr zu dem Thema schreibe, werdet ihr noch weniger Lust haben diese bereits viel zu lange "wall of text" zu lesen. Von daher belasse ich es damit an dieser Stelle. Ich denke jedem sollte klar sein, worauf ich hinaus will.

Wie seht ihr das? Wie ist eure Einschätzung zu dem Thema.

Und bedenkt bitte, ich möchte keine Diskussion die darin ausartet, dass einige rumschreien, dass "früher alles besser" war. Darum geht es mir nicht. Mir geht es um diese, in meinen Augen seit Cataclysm bestehende Arroganz und Ignoranz der Spieler. Die Aufteilung in eine strikte 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft. Entweder du bewegst dich im "hardmode" Content oder eben nicht. Für alles andere gibt es keinen Platz. Darum geht es mir. Oder sehe ich das alles einfach nur zu verbissen? Reagiere ich über und alles ist eigentlich in Ordnung....

so long

P.S. Um auch zu beweisen, dass ich mich selbst verändert habe. 

Nehmen wir das Beispiel "Loot" zu classic-Zeiten und heute. Damals begnügten sich 40 Spieler mit 2 Gegenständen pro Boss, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Gerade bei einem Set-Teil führte dies dazu, dass manche Spieler (auch ich) mal 3 bis 4 Monate überhaupt nichts bekommen haben. Meine Schwägerin hat ihre T2-Hose eine Woche vor der Veröffentlichung von BC bekommen. Aber war das damals schlimm? Nein, im Gegenteil, ich habe sogar damals im PSH sage und schreibe 20 Minuten zugebracht und mich mit meinem Hexerkollegen um einen Ring gestritten. Es ging aber nicht darum, dass ich ihn haben wollte, nein, wir beide wollten darauf verzichten, obwohl es sich um den bis dato besten Caster-Ring gehandelt hat. Jeder wollte für den anderen verzichten.

Und heute? Heute ärgert man sich schon ein wenig, wenn man mal ein paar Wochen keine neuen epischen Gegenstände erhalten hat. Auch ich ertappe mich manchmal dabei, rufe mir dann aber ganz schnell die alten Zeiten zurück und merke, dass es schwachsinn ist, sich um so etwas Gedanken zu machen.....


----------



## Derulu (13. April 2011)

Du siehst es vielleicht wirklich zu verbissen.

Wobei eine "2 Klassen Gesellschaft" gab es schon in Classic, damals eben "Raider" und "Nichtraider" (bei damaligen Verhältnissen ungefähr eine ähnliche Mengenverteilung der Spieler wie heute Hardmode und Normal/Nichtraider), ähnliches lief dann in BC. In WotLk ging es anfangs wie in BC weiter, dann allerdings kam es so wie es jetzt ist "Hardmode" und "die Anderen". 

Eigentlich ist es ja eine doppelte "2 Klassen Gesellschaft", die "Pros" (zu denen so gerne so viele gehören würden und die deshalb auf dicken Max machen, in Wahrheit aber auch nur ein kleines Licht sind) und die "Casuals" (das sind für die Pros immer die Bösen, wegen denen ihr schönes Spiel immer mehr zum "Kindergarten" wird, es sind die welche den "Pros" die schöne alte Zeit gestohlen haben, in der bekanntlich ja alles besser war und grinden sich schön anfühlte, dann man hatte "was zu tun"). 

Nein, eigentlich ist es eine dreifache "2 Klassen Gesellschaft", denn da gibt es ja noch "PvPler" (die immer an Schuld an den Nerfs und Buffs sind und daran, dass nie etwas balanced ist) und "PvEler" (die ihre Klasse sowieso nicht wirklich spielen können und wie ein Roboter stur eine festgefahrene Routine befolgen die sich "Bosskampf" nennt, während im PvP jeder Spieler ja völlig andere Fähigkeitspalleten besitzt und man deshalb immer völlig anders reagieren muss)


----------



## Pereace (13. April 2011)

Naja die anonymität des Internets halt. Jeder fühlt sich von alles und jedem auf die Füsse getreten und meint wer am meisten Gossen Vokabular hat gewinnt jede Diskussion. Ist leider mittlerweile Standart. Ich finds auch traurig und bin auch bessere Zeiten gewohnt.


----------



## Aventhor (13. April 2011)

Hi, du hast vollkommen recht! Das größte Problem ist die Arroganz! Jeder ist ein absoluter "Gimp" außer man selbst. Allein das Wort ist schon bescheiden.
Davon abgesehen wissen die meisten nicht was es heißt. Aber das ist was anderes.
Ich spiele mir im Moment einen Palatank hoch. Einfach weils tierisch Spaß macht. Und ich werde oft genug angemeckert das ich ja absolut nicht tanken kann. Der Pala ist jetzt auf 32 und mein Mainchar ist ein Priester mit dem ich heile. Also hab ich nicht viel Ahnung vom Tanken. Aber zumindest soviel um sagen zu können das es an den DD's liegt wenn ich die Aggro nicht halten kann. Zumindest wenn sie pullen.. nicht eine Gruppe sondern n ganzen Raum. Oder der Heiler pullt. Oder der verdammte Krieger nutzt sein Antürmen, rennt dadurch an ner anderen Gruppe vorbei und versaut mir somit einen sauberen Pull. Letzteres ist eigentlich bis jetzt IMMER der Fall gewesen wenn ein Krieger dabei war.

Gut sind auch die Heiler die in einer Instanz mit Level 33 Mobs selbst auf 34 sind und verlangen das ich doch mal schneller und mehr pulle weil sie ja sowieso total übersuper und viel zu high für die Ini sind. 
Das der Rest der Gruppe unter dem Level der Gegner ist, so wie ich auf Level 30 ist egal.

Und ich könnte wette wegen dem was ich grade gesagt habe werd ich geflamed. =P

Du hast also leider recht. Ist nicht nur in Foren so. Allein die Kommentare unter den Buffed Artikeln.. naja aber was soll man machen? Vielleicht hoffen das die Leute irgendwann ihren 13. Geburtstag feiern und merken das sie nicht SOOO cool sind wie sie dachten.


----------



## Derulu (13. April 2011)

Pereace schrieb:


> Naja die anonymität des Internets halt. Jeder fühlt sich von alles und jedem auf die Füsse getreten und meint wer am meisten Gossen Vokabular hat gewinnt jede Diskussion. Ist leider mittlerweile Standart. Ich finds auch traurig und bin auch bessere Zeiten gewohnt.




Anonymität ist ein gutes Stichwort trifft es aber meiner Meinung nach nicht komplett, da diese in Wahrheit nur im DF wirklich gegeben ist, auf dem Server kennt man mit der Zeit seine Pappenheimer und die "Anonymität" ist dort nur noch eine scheinbare


----------



## Pereace (13. April 2011)

Klar kennst du irgendwann deine Pappenheimer aber sie benehmen sich immernoch wie die Könige und da du sie nicht persöhnlich kennst sind sie ja immernoch anonym ^^


----------



## Sacrilege (13. April 2011)

Ich habe jahrelang in einer Progress Gilde gespielt, wo man ja bekanntlich die sogenannten "Pro Gamer" antrifft. Bei diesem Kaliber von Spieler gibt es aber auch Unterschiede.

Es gibt welche die sich sehr intensiv mit ihrer Klasse auseinander setzen, therorycrafting bis zum umfallen betreiben und keine andere Meinung neben der eigenen dulden. Diese Spieler halten sich selbst für ein Geschenk Gottes an die Menschheit und die kommen auch gar nicht auf die Idee anderen zu helfen, weil die in der Evolutionsstufe ja weit unter ihnen sind. Interessanterweise unterhalten die sich aber auch nicht wirlich mit ihresgleichen - warum das so ist, das habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden. Diese Gruppe bezeichne ich einfach salopp als Vollpfosten.

Die anderen setzen sich ebenfalls sehr intensiv mit ihrer Klasse auseinander, haben aber nur das Ziel das Optimum aus ihrem Char rauszuholen und mit ihrem Raid das gesteckte Ziel zu erreichen. Viele von denen sind hilfsbereit und geben auch Tipps ohne zu flamen.

Der überwiegende Teil derer die sich als "Pro Gamer" bezeichnen, sind Möchtegerns. Die haben außer blöd rumflamen nix drauf, spielen in einer mittelmässigen Raidgilde und haben ein Niveau, das in etwa dem eines Gartenschlauchs entspricht.

Hardmodes als Content zu bezeichnen ist, naja sagen wir mal gewagt (Schwachsinn triffts eher). Für Blizzard bedeutet es weniger/kaum Arbeit, kostet also auch weniger Zeit (=Geld) für Entwicklung. Für die Progress Gilden ist es ein "muß" weil es denen ja um die Server/Realm Firsts geht. Für alle anderen ist es eine (optionale) Überbrückung bis zum nächsten Contentpatch.


Wenn du in dem Spiel Spaß haben willst, dann ignorier einfach die ganzen Deppen die da rumlaufen und zieh dein Ding durch so wie du es für richtig hältst.


----------



## Jincool (13. April 2011)

Leider Gottes hast du recht mit deiner Aussage. Mein Main ist Heal-Schami. Wenn man die Zahlen anschaut soll der ja schon fast für die Katz sein, doch lass ich mich persönlich nicht unterkriegen. Leider bin ich im aktuellen Kontent noch nicht so weit, lediglich PvP-Boss und Bastion-Trash, da bei uns auf dem server der Erfolg gepostet werden muss. Ansonsten wird man nicht mitgenommen. Und doch schaffe ich es immer an 1. oder 2. stelle zu stehen. Darum werde ich auch weiter meinen Schami spielen, auch wenn das nicht die besten Heiler sein sollen.

 hf und geh weiter deinen Weg der dir Spass macht


----------



## Shaila (13. April 2011)

Da befinden sich sehr viele Wahrheiten im Text. Und achtet mal auf euer eigenes Verhalten, denn je mehr Erfahrung man hat, desto leichter wird man zu diesen arroganten Individuen und zwar ohne das man es merkt. Ich finde es auch schade, dass man im Grunde nicht mehr offen über die verschiedenen Spielweisen diskutieren kann, ohne irgendwelche blöde Kommentare hinterhergeworfen zu bekommen. Aber so ist es nun einmal und so wird es bleiben.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Da befinden sich sehr viele Wahrheiten im Text. *Und achtet mal auf euer eigenes Verhalten, denn je mehr Erfahrung man hat, desto leichter wird man zu diesen arroganten Individuen und zwar ohne das man es merkt*. Ich finde es auch schade, dass man im Grunde nicht mehr offen über die verschiedenen Spielweisen diskutieren kann, ohne irgendwelche blöde Kommentare hinterhergeworfen zu bekommen. Aber so ist es nun einmal und so wird es bleiben.



Wie recht du doch hast. Genau das ist der Punkt, den ich zum Teil auch bei mir das eine oder andere Mal entdecken musste. Wenn man aber auch sein eigenes Verhalten einmal reflektiert, wird einem schnell klar, dass man sich diesbezüglich ändern muss...


----------



## Killerpinguin (13. April 2011)

Das habe ich auch schon gemerkt wenn ich mir hier bei buffed die Kommentare zu allen möglichen Themen anschau. Immer heißt es gleich "scheiß Blizzard" "Die machen nur Mist".... Aber mal konstruktive Kritik zu üben ist nich üblich immer wird nur gemekert und gemekert obwohl sich Blizzard doch oft gute sachen einfallen lassen die dem Spieler helfen sollen. Warum diese Meckerer nicht einfach aufhören WoW zuspielen versteh ich nicht wenn es für sie doch sooooooooooo schlecht ist. Naja aber solangs noch n paar denkende Spieler gibt ist Hopfen und Malz noch nicht verloren.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. April 2011)

Killerpinguin schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon gemerkt wenn ich mir hier bei buffed die Kommentare zu allen möglichen Themen anschau. Immer heißt es gleich "scheiß Blizzard" "Die machen nur Mist".... Aber mal konstruktive Kritik zu üben ist nich üblich immer wird nur gemekert und gemekert obwohl sich Blizzard doch oft gute sachen einfallen lassen die dem Spieler helfen sollen. Warum diese Meckerer nicht einfach aufhören WoW zuspielen versteh ich nicht wenn es für sie doch sooooooooooo schlecht ist. *Naja aber solangs noch n paar denkende Spieler gibt ist Hopfen und Malz noch nicht verloren*.



So würde ich es vielleicht nicht formulieren, denn jeder Spieler denkt, in gewisser Hinsicht. Aber was den Kern deiner Aussage angeht, hast du recht. Vielleicht sammeln wir diese Spieler hier in diesem Thread :-)


----------



## Blackout1091 (13. April 2011)

Teilweise ist es so..
Was nur schade ist , dass die "gute" Community mit darunter leidet :/


----------



## Grushdak (13. April 2011)

Schon die ersten Antworten in diesem Topic
spiegeln genau das wieder, was der Threadersteller imo ausdrücken wollte.

So gibt es hier bereits wiedermal !! Rechtschreibverbesserer und imo "Sichbesserfühlende".
Jeder macht mal Fehler beim Schreiben - auch ich!
Und jede Gilde ist im Progressinne auch eine Progressgilde.
Ansonsten würde nicht jede noch so kleine und neue Gilde bei den Progressstatistiken auftauchen.

Ich wünsche mir, daß nicht mehr so viele egozentrisch durch das Spiel rushen -
und dabei noch so tun, als wüssten und könnten sie alles - und das in 2 Tagen^^ -
obwohl dem nicht so ist.

Leider ist derzeit das Gegenteil - allerdings auch mit einigen Ausnahmen - die heutige Gamer-Mentalität.

*ps (edit)*. /reported ... (nicht das Topic - sondern "Idiot Inside" <- wie passend ...^^)

greetz


----------



## Fedaykin (13. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ps. /reported ... (nicht das Topic)



Das hoffe ich doch :-)


----------



## Derulu (13. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ...




Niemand weiß alles, keiner hat das Recht sich zu fühlen als wäre er etwas "Besseres", auch wenn es manche scheinbar so fühlen als gehöre ihnen die virtuelle Welt


----------



## Grushdak (13. April 2011)

So ein Hinweis geht aber auch per PN!
Muss man immer andere öffentlich anprangern und "only Rechtschreibflame" posten ?!

*kotz* & sorry


----------



## spectrumizer (13. April 2011)

Bitte bleibt beim Thema. Rechtschreibkorrekturen können auch per PM verschickt werden. Danke!


----------



## Kasmaldir (13. April 2011)

Leider geht es aber nicht nur in WoW so zu.
Ich habe das auch schon in vielen anderen Spielen beobachtet. Es geht immer nur darum wer am schnellsten das beste vom besten hat und der Spielspaß bleibt auf der Strecke.
Deshalb habe ich schon früh angefangen mich davon abzugrenzen und gehöre lieber zur "noobigen-Casual-Gruppe", habe dafür aber eine Menge Spaß, wenn ich mit gleich denkenden Spielern umherziehe und dafür halt der Fortschritt auf der Strecke bleibt.
Aber was solls, der Fortschritt läuft nicht weg und ein Spiel, für das ich monatlich soviel bezahle, soll mir doch auch Spaß machen.

Und noch eine Sache, die mir aufgefallen ist:
Der Satz: "In der Instanz war ich noch nie."  wirkt verdammt abschreckend auch alle Leute. Anstatt zu sagen: "Ja, kein Problem, wir erklären dir die wichtigen Sachen." kommt dann ein: "Achso.... hm, ne sorry, wir wollen schnell durch." (Wobei das noch eine nette Variante ist)

Aber hey, es gibt viel anderes zu tun und man hat bestimmt auch mal das Glück, auf ein paar nette Leute zu treffen, auch in der "heutigen Zeit".


----------



## Taulo (13. April 2011)

Du hast 100% recht (senkrecht und waagerecht ) spass:-)

Auch mir geht der sittenverfall dermaßen auf die Eier ,dass ich schon aufgehört hab zu spielen.
Anscheinend kommt nun die nächste generation immer mehr ins Spiel, und die hat einfach kein Benehmen.
Dass isst so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
Da wartest du als dmgl'er 20 min auf ne hc Ini und dann nur Ärger.


Und die super Inteligenten die hier schon wieder auf Rechtschreibefehler hinweisen, dass sind geau die auf die wir Problemlos verzichten können

Jo, wass können wir dagegen unternehmen?

Ein Forum gründen ,Erfahrungen austauschen und Gegenmassnahmen ergreifen?


----------



## Onkel Seph (13. April 2011)

Hey ho,
nach langer Zeit muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 

Und ja ich muss es einfach tun seit mir aber bitte nicht böse  Früher war alles besser!

Nein das stimmt natürlich nur zur hälfte. Ich persönlich finde Blizzard hat sehr viel getan damit quasi jeder Spieler egal ob er nur 1x die Woche oder 24/7 on ist Raiden gehen kann.

Zu Classic habe ich selber nachdem ich es endlich mal geschafft habe mein Schammy auf 60 zu bekommen alle haben sich in der Gilde gefreut und ich wurde gleich, obwohl ich nix an vernünftigen "Raideq" hatte zu AQ20 und ZG eingeladen und mir wurde alles super erklärt!!!

Heute kann man Glücklicherweise auch mal mit Randoms raiden gehen, wobei mir gerade bei Freunden von mir auffällt das Sie nicht mitdürfen, weil Sie ja keine Erfahrung haben.
Aber mal erlich wie soll man bitte Erfahrungen sammeln wenn man nicht mitdarf? Nicht jeder hat das Glück/Interesse/Zeit in einer Gilde zu sein wo man zum Raiden mitgenommen wird weshalb die Randomraids eine wunderbare ergänzung sind.

Meinem Gefühl nach sind viele Spieler einfach egoistisch. Wie man im Opening lesen konnte das man sich "damals" 20 mins um nen Item gestritten hat, weil es keiner haben wollte bzw verzichten, finden man heute leider nur noch selten.

Hmm kann sein das mein Beitrag teilweise ziemlich durcheinander ist  kommt daher das ich einfach drauflosgeschrieben habe.

Greetz


----------



## Derulu (13. April 2011)

Und natürlich hat es immer mit "einer anderen Generation" (es liegt tatsächlich nicht nur am Alter der Spieler, wie sie miteinander umgehen, ich kenne 15 Jähre umgängliche Raidleiter und 40 Jährige Flamer genauso wie umgekehrt) zu tun, obwohl uns doch allen an uns selbst auffällt, dass wir uns zusammenreissen müssen um nicht auch in dieses Schema zu fallen...


----------



## Su-Si (13. April 2011)

Je mehr einen das (neue) Spiel selbst beschäftigte, überraschen konnte und erfreut  hat, desto zufriedener war die Grundhaltung der Spieler. Je bekannter, langweiliger und uninteressanter selbst Neuerungen werden (weil selbst diese sich im bekannten Radius bewegen), desto  unzufriedener werden die Spieler, fühlen sich zu wenig beansprucht und unausgelastet. Ich glaube, dass dies insobesondere ein Grund für die tendenziell herrschende ungeduldige und gereizte Grundstimmung ist, die sich als Arroganz und Flamerei entlädt. Der fröhliche (Anfangs-)Spieler, der alles neu erkunden und bestaunen kann, hat einfach keinen Anlass, sich wie ein --pieeeeeep -- zu verhalten. Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Tendez umkehrbar ist. Viele stellen fest, dass sie von dem Spiel nichts Neues mehr zu erwarten haben, können sich aber auch nicht zu einer Pause entschließen, also bleiben sie - unzufrieden. Und wenn dann in der Grundstimmung so ein Noob (größtmöglicher und daher meistgenuzter Flame) kommt, der es tatsächlich wagt, nicht perfekt zu sein und alles zu wissen, dann wird sich halt an dem gerieben. Ist halt idiotisch, aber wer sagt auch, dass Menschen klug sind? 

Anonymität wäre der 2. Hauptgrund. Menschen ohne Sozialkonrolle sind genau dies - unkontrolliert. Und dass dies nicht das Beste aus den Menschen herausholt, haben verschiedene sehr interessante Verhaltesstudien bereits gezeigt.

Ich glaube, dass ebenso eine Rolle spielt, dass sich Umgangsformen auch "aufschaukeln" können und dann auch ein Gewöhnungseffekt eintritt. Ich unterstelle, dass es viele Leser (auch dieses Postings) gibt, die von Anfang an unwissentlich nach Angriffspunkten, Fehlern, Ungenauigkeiten o.ä. suchen, um diese dann genüßlich vorwerfen zu können. Da wäre schon die Denk- und Herangehensweise ein Problem. (Ich meine, mal ehrlich: Dass die Rechtschreibung unterschiedlich gut entwickelt ist, dürfte bei jedem angekommen sein. Welchen Sinn (außer der eigenen Befriedigung, jemandem wieder etwas vorhalten zu können) haben diese Posts, in welchen eine schlechte Rechtschreibung vorgehalten wird?) 

Das Ganze ist nun eben so wie es ist, ich hoffe nicht auf Besserung, im Gegenteil: Ich wäre schon "zufrieden", wenn es so bleibt. Das klingt jetzt etwas passimistisch^^ Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich in Foren, und insbesondere auch hier, diese Flamerei besonders wahrnehme, lustigerweise weniger im Spiel selbst (entgegen vieler Erfahrungsberichte). Ich gehe oft Random, habe dabei fast immer sehr nette Gruppen, schlimmstenfalls stille Gruppen, ich wüsste nicht, wann ich das letzte mal einen richtigen Idioten treffen musste. Ich habe in letzter Zeit mit meinem Twink 2x im HC eine Frage gestellt und habe beide Male mindestens 4 geflüsterte Antworten von Spielern erhalten, die mir wirklich helfen wollten und keinen Flame (weder geflüstert noch im HC). Störend ists für mich da eher ab und zu hier. Hier laufen teilweise wirklich richtige "Pappköppe" herum, so dass ich mich eigentlich bei jeder Threaderöffnung nur frage, WANN die ihren geistigen Abfall absondern, nicht ob...


----------



## Gnorfal (13. April 2011)

Man muss sich doch nur die eine Frage stellen:

Was ist denn der Unetrschied zwischen s.g. Pro´s, Casuals, Skilled oder sonstwie Playern?
Ich will den Unterschied mal anhand folgenden Beispiels darstellen:

Der Casual Player drückt *4 Knöpfe->*Mob tot.
Der Skilled Player drückt *4 Knöpfe->*in der richtigen Reihenfolge->Mob tot.
Der Pro Player drückt *4 Knöpfe->* in der richtigen Reihenfolge und zeitlich aufeinander abgestimmt->Mob tot.

Für den Fall, daß es nicht deutlich ist, habe ich das Auffällige mal fett markiert.

Die Tatsache, dass ich in mit einem Skillbaum mehr DMG mache wie andere im selben Skillbaum, zeugt* nicht *davon, ein besserer Spieler zu sein.
(Vielleicht wäre es so, wenn alle dieselben Latenzen und PC-Systeme hätten)

Ich sah mich in der Vergangenheit (pre 4) auch sehr häufig der Frage ausgesetzt: "Alter, wie machst Du denn bei Arthas im 10er mit dem DK 19,7k dps?"
Meine Antwort darauf war immer dieselbe: "Ich drücke nur Knöpfe!"

Ich bin weder Pro noch Casual noch sonstwas. Ich bin ein Spieler, der mit anderen gerne diese Leidenschaft teilt. Spielen.
Diesen Satz sollten sich die Wanna-Be´s mal ins Hirn hämmern, dann gehts auch wieder aufwärts mit dem *ZUSAMMENSPIEL*.


----------



## Nikoho (13. April 2011)

Je größer und älter die Community ist umso mehr Probleme gibt es. Man kein keine Sozialkommpetenz in das Spiel patchen^^.
Solange WoW noch Platz 2 der "Gemeinsten" Communitys belegt ist alles gut^^. (*HALO* ist momentan der Spitzenreiter in sachen Deppen =DDD)

Am besten man tritt einer kleinen Gilde mit vielen Freuden bei. Naja es müssen nichtmal Freunde sein, man muss sich verstehen, dass ist wichtig und bei 20-30 Leuten sollte der Überblick einfach bleiben.
Ich selber bin gleich am Anfang in eine kleine 10 man gilde gekommen. Hab mich über die Jahre wirklich gut mit ihnen angefreundet und auf meiner Klassenfahrt hab ich mit ihnen in Berlin ein paar Bananenweizen gsoffen =DD.

G Niko

P.s. Ein kühles Bier schweist enger zusammen als eine Ehe ^^.


----------



## Konov (13. April 2011)

Pereace schrieb:


> Naja die anonymität des Internets halt. Jeder fühlt sich von alles und jedem auf die Füsse getreten und meint wer am meisten Gossen Vokabular hat gewinnt jede Diskussion. Ist leider mittlerweile Standart. Ich finds auch traurig und bin auch bessere Zeiten gewohnt.



This!

Jeder kann jeden beschimpfen wie er mag, weil er/sie sich anonym fühlt.
Würdest du persönlich vor dessen Haustür stehen, würde das ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Friedjoffchen (13. April 2011)

Es geht schon wieder los. (Mist habe zu lange benötigt um zu schreiben und so wurde es von anderen schon aufgegriffen)

Oberlehrer bemängeln Rechtschreib- und Interpunktionsfehler und nehmen einem die Lust die Diskussion weiter zu verfolgen. Wobei ich zwar auch meine, dass die Rechtschreibung wichtig ist, aber kein Gral den ich bei jeder Diskussion zücken muß, um ihn anzubeten. Es wäre auch eine Form des Respekts jemandem seine Fehler zu zugestehen und vor allem ihn sein Gesicht wahren zu lassen und nicht im Forum auf seine Fehler hinzuweisen. Auch nimmt es wichtigen Argumenten die Kraft, denn man hat ja nichts anderes als Argument finden können, als die orthographischen Fehler und dann ist einem ja noch was eingefallen.

Oder  es wird das Thema ins Jenseits gedrückt, weil durch extreme Hervorhebung von Beispielen, bzw. des Diskutierens von solchen als Absolutes und nicht als Beispiel, der gesamte Kontext verloren.

Das Thema als solches ist aber wichtig und ist interessant zu verfolgen.
Es geht nicht darum, ob das Spiel früher besser war, oder ob Änderungen an der Spielmechanik zu bestimmten Auswüchsen führen, sondern es geht um das Sozialverhalten der Spielergemeinschaft. Das hat sich verändert. Es wird gezickt, beleidigt und gemobbt. Alle Diskussionen über Random-Instanzen zeigen es immer wieder auf, dass viele nicht mehr in der Lage sind normal miteinander umzugehen. Und vor allem wird das Speil nicht mehr als das wahr genommen was es ist, nämlich ein Spiel. In Kleindkindmanier werden die Spielsteine vom virtuellen Tisch gefegt, wenn man verloren hat oder nicht seinen Willen bekommt. Als Spieler, der das Ganzen nur aus Spass an der Freud betreibt, um abends nach der Arbeit den Kopf frei zu bekommen, vergeht einem die Lust und ich träume von einem rein Erwachsenen-Realm, auf dem nur Gleichgesinnte sind, mit denen ich entspannt zusammen spielen kann.


----------



## Nisbo (13. April 2011)

Da wäre ich dann gerne auch dabei, wobei ich mich (jetzt) also Casual in meiner Gilde auf dem absoluten Flameserver "Destromath" recht wohl fühle, wegen den Leuten die da sind und die Unterhaltungen die man so mal nebenbei führt.

Ich stimme dem TE auch vollkommen zu, aber zum Glück sind ja nicht alle Spieler so und man findet seinen Spaß noch.
WoW spiegelt halt nur einen Teil der Gesellschaft wieder, im RL geht man Leuten die man nicht mag aus dem Weg, oder andere Kloppen sich, im Spiel ist man halt teilweise gezwungen mit Leuten zu spielen mit denen man sich im RL nie abgeben würde.

Btw hätte ich nie gedacht das sich der Thread so positiv entwickelt, hatte mit vielen Flames gerechnet, oder die wurden halt nur schon gelöscht.

Die Königsklasse der Flamer findet man m.E. im Moment im PvP Bereich wieder wo nur gemault wird wie schlecht doch alle sind, das PvP Raids durchaus auch Absprachen benötigen um zum Erfolg zu kommen ist vielen wohl nicht klar, lieber maulen und Flamen statt ne Taktik vorzuschlagen. Und diejenigen die am lautesten schreien haben meistens nie ne Taktik gesagt, geschweige dann nen INC angesagt, wobei letzteres durchaus schon mal vorkommt nur dann nicht in der Form INC 3 Mine sondern in der Flameform.


----------



## Exicoo (13. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Im Ernst, wir spielen alle das gleiche Spiel und teilen was diesen Punkt angeht das gleiche Hobby. Um mal einen dieser ungeliebten "RL"-Vergleiche anzubringen: Stellt euch vor ein Tuning-Treff von VW Fans. Da steht der für EUR 80.000 hochgerüstete VW Golf R32 neben dem für "nur" EUR 5.000 aufgerüstete VW Golf 2 (Ich hoffe, ich sage hier nichts falsches, ich kenne mich in dieser Szene leider nicht aus). Wenn ich nun das Verhalten der WoW-Spieler auf diesen Tuning-Treff extrapoliere, müsste der Besitzer des EUR 80.000 Golf dem Besitzer des EUR 5.000 Golf mangelndes Tuning-Verständnis attestieren und ihn wild beschimpfen er möge sich doch bitte von dieser Veranstaltung entfernen. Passiert so etwas? Nein, die beiden schnappen sich ein Bier, setzen sich hin und diskutieren über ihr liebstes Hobby. In WoW ist dies schon lange nicht mehr möglich.


Der Vergleich gefällt mir gut. Früher hat man sich gegenseitig Tipps gegeben und heute wird man sofort als Noob abgestempelt... Naja, es gibt schon noch hilfsbereite, nette Spieler, aber die werden immer seltener. Man braucht einfach ne gute Gilde, mit der man spielt. Bei denen weiß man dann, dass es gescheite Leute sind und nicht die selbst ernannten Überpros.


----------



## Totebone (14. April 2011)

Das was du geschildert hast hab ich als Hunter auch schon seit Mitte Wotlk - ich wollte mal in nem Raid BM oder SV einfach ma los ausprobieren, sofort kommen die flames... Wenn man dann doch seine Leistung bringt sind alle verwundert. 
Oder mit meinem Mage, ich hab den als Frost in ICC anfang 3.3 gespielt. Als ich dann in nen Raid kan kamen sofort die noob flames warum ich denn nich Arcane oder Fire bin und das man mich doch kicken sollte damit nicht zu wenig dps da is .... die Leute gucken Heutzutage halt nurnoch auf die DPS liste und alles andere zählt nicht mehr.


----------



## Rasgaar (14. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> This!
> 
> Jeder kann jeden beschimpfen wie er mag, weil er/sie sich anonym fühlt.
> Würdest du persönlich vor dessen Haustür stehen, würde das ganz anders aussehen.



Da kommt mir doch grad die Szene in den Sinn aus dem Film Jay & Silent Bob strike back.
Da werden sie im Internet geflamed und dann besuchen sie alle Flamer persönlich und "bedanken" sich dafür 

Tante Edit hat noch einen Link dazu gefunden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDo0H5GXqXo&feature=related


----------



## Rainaar (14. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und achtet mal auf euer eigenes Verhalten, denn je mehr Erfahrung man hat, desto leichter wird man zu diesen arroganten Individuen und zwar ohne das man es merkt.


Genau so ist es. Und wenn man es schafft ab und zu wenn man merkt wie man sich langsam aufzuregen beginnt ob des bösen Mitspielers, die Ruhe zu bewahren und einfach locker zu bleiben hat man den ersten Schritt in ein entspannteres Spielen schon geschafft.
Dann ist es zurück zum relativ ungetrübten Spielspaß nicht mehr weit.


----------



## Grushdak (14. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und achtet mal auf euer eigenes Verhalten, denn je mehr Erfahrung man hat, desto leichter wird man zu diesen arroganten Individuen und zwar ohne das man es merkt.


OO, wie wahr !!
Gut, daß ich einen Freund habe (fing mit ihm vor etwas über einem Jahr neu an), der nicht zu allem Amen sagt.
Er wies mich darauf hin und musst mir öfters klarmachen, daß er Neuling sei und nicht so schnell mitkommt +++.
Seitdem halt ich mich mit meiner "Ungeduld" sehr zurück.
Denn ich erinnere mich an meine Startzeit vor 5 Jahren, welche allerdings deutlich angenehmer war als die heutige Zeit.

Ansonsten bin ich immer nett bei Anfragen etc..
Ich weiß zwar nicht viel ^ - aber das Wissen, was ich habe - kann ich auch gut und gerne teilen.

Wie heißt es so schön in den Einloggtips ... "Seid nett zueinander ...."

greetz


----------



## Bandit 1 (14. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Im Ernst, wir spielen alle das gleiche Spiel und teilen was diesen Punkt angeht das gleiche Hobby. Um mal einen dieser ungeliebten "RL"-Vergleiche anzubringen: Stellt euch vor ein Tuning-Treff von VW Fans. Da steht der für EUR 80.000 hochgerüstete VW Golf R32 neben dem für "nur" EUR 5.000 aufgerüstete VW Golf 2 (Ich hoffe, ich sage hier nichts falsches, ich kenne mich in dieser Szene leider nicht aus). Wenn ich nun das Verhalten der WoW-Spieler auf diesen Tuning-Treff extrapoliere, müsste der Besitzer des EUR 80.000 Golf dem Besitzer des EUR 5.000 Golf mangelndes Tuning-Verständnis attestieren und ihn wild beschimpfen er möge sich doch bitte von dieser Veranstaltung entfernen. Passiert so etwas? Nein, die beiden schnappen sich ein Bier, setzen sich hin und diskutieren über ihr liebstes Hobby. In WoW ist dies schon lange nicht mehr möglich.



Ja, gutes Beispiel. Aber... geh mal ins VW Forum, oder ich war mal in einem anderen Autoforum. Der Ton ist 1:1 gleich. 1/3 hilft einem und ist
nett und höflich und 2/3 ? Flamer der übelsten Sorte.

Wenn du dann auf einem Treffen bist, sind alle gaaanz lieb. _(Na ja, die meisten - Alk und so - ihr wisst ja ^^)_

Das wäre hier genauso. So mancher der hier den Hafen aufreisst, würde wenn er am Lagerfeuer sitzt ein ganz lieber sein.

Das liegt nicht an der Community _(obwohl hier natürlich der Nerd-Anteil größer ist, und seien wir ehrlich, die sozial kompetentesten sind
die klassischen Computer User nie gewesen - ich kenne genug ^^)_ es liegt an der anonymität des Internets.

Ich habe mich schon mal darüber ausgelassen aber es ist einfach so. Ich kann doch bis zu einem gewissen Level schreiben was ich will, ich
habe mit* KEINERLEI* Konsequenzen zu rechnen. 
Also kann ich auch den starken Mann machen. Das wird sich auch nicht ändern und wenn es einer versucht - Blizzard hatte ja eine Idee in die
Richtung_ (nicht das ich es gutheissen würde)_ und die Masse war dagegen. Zu 80% weil sie dann ihren Flamerstatus verlieren würden.

Ist so. 

Ändern wird sich das nie. Leider


----------



## Russelkurt (14. April 2011)

Zig mal erwähnt, aber jedesmal wahr: Die Anonymität des Internets ist es, was zuvielen Leuten, die nur aufs Flamen aus sind eine Art von "Schutz" vermittelt. 

Dann kam noch ein Beispiel, dass wenn einer sagt, er sei das erste mal in der Instanz er im besten Fall mit einem "Sorry, wir wollten aber schnell durch" abgespeist wird. Kenn ich, hab ich alles erlebt und solange ich in der Gruppe war hab ich den Anfänger an die Hand genommen und ihm alles ruhig und sachlich erläutert, sodass er es schnell und beim ersten mal begriffen hat. Die Hetzer und Flamer kicke ich persönlich mit meinem eigenen Fuß aus der Gruppe! Bei Fragen im /2 eine Skillung betreffend, in der ich erfolgreich Spiele (in meinem Fall Dämonologiehexer und Tierherrschaftsjäger) flüstere ich die Fragenden oft an und schreibe halt mal ein paar Minuten mit denen, lade die wenn nötig in ne Gruppe und mache mit denen an den Bosspuppen auch mal Fehleranalyse, sodass die wenigstens meine DPS erreichen (was keine Kunst ist^^). Flamen tu ich keinen, der nicht alles dafür getan hat sich meinen Respekt zu versagen, und da gehört so einiges dazu es sich mit mir auf diese Art und Weise zu verscherzen. Und trotzdem ertappe ich mich manchmal bei dem Gedanken, die Leute schon viel früher auf einen Fehler aufmerksam zu machen, der eigentlich keiner ist. Das ist ansteckend.

Ich gebe zu, das mit den Anfängern hat auch seine Grenzen: Wenn ich merke, einer schafft es nicht (was bisher nur ein einziges mal vorkam und da war ich der letzte, der die Hoffnung aufgab) oder stellt sich absichtlich echt doof an (was nicht nur Anfänger schaffen), dann hab ich auch irgendwann die Schnauze voll und erkläre nicht mehr sondern gehe, ohne böse Kommentare dazulassen. Aber wie gesagt, das dauert ne Weile bei mir, bis ich die Gruppe verlasse (10-12 Wipes sind meine Schmerzgrenze in 5er-Inis). Bis dahin hat sich meist schon die komplette Gruppe einmal ausgetauscht.

Ich gebe Dir Recht, Scytale. Man spielt in der Skillung, die einem am besten gefällt und liegt auch besser als in den Excel-Skillungen, wie Du es nanntest. Und deshalb spiele ich auch Dämo und BM, weil ich damit somanchen Destro oder SV/MM alt aussehen lasse in Raids, die ihre Skillung von EJ haben, weil die ja die beste sei, laut Berechnungen.

So viel Senf von meiner Seite zum Thema. Hoffe ich hab nicht zu viel Offtopic reingenommen^^

Gruß


----------



## Fedaykin (14. April 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir Recht, Scytale. Man spielt in der Skillung, die einem am besten gefällt und liegt auch besser als in den Excel-Skillungen, wie Du es nanntest. Und deshalb spiele ich auch Dämo und BM, weil ich damit somanchen Destro oder SV/MM alt aussehen lasse in Raids, die ihre Skillung von EJ haben, weil die ja die beste sei, laut Berechnungen.



Meine bessere Hälfte hat mich heute Morgen auch nochmal auf einen anderen Trichter gebracht.

Ihrer Ansicht nach, gehe mittlerweile so viele Spieler rein nach den EJ und irgendwelchen "spreadsheets", weil sie kaum noch Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben. Es ist viel leichter sich eine so genannte "best-in-slot" Liste anzuschauen und so zu skillen, sockeln und zu verzaubern wie es einem eine kleine Tabelle sagt, anstatt sich selbst Gedanken zu machen und seine eigene Spielweise und Ausrüstung ggf. an die Anforderungen des Raids, der Gruppe und des Encounter anzupassen. Natürlich gibt es gewisse Talentverteilungen und Spielweisen die sich als Optimun herauskristallisiert haben. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass sich gute von schlechten Spielern dadurch unterscheiden wie sehr sie in einem Bosskampf mitdenken und die eigene sowie auch die Raidtaktik anpassen. Eine "best-in-slot" Liste zu befolgen, ist keine Kunst.


----------



## Tomratz (14. April 2011)

Kasmaldir schrieb:


> Und noch eine Sache, die mir aufgefallen ist:
> Der Satz: "In der Instanz war ich noch nie."  wirkt verdammt abschreckend auch alle Leute. Anstatt zu sagen: "Ja, kein Problem, wir erklären dir die wichtigen Sachen." kommt dann ein: "Achso.... hm, ne sorry, wir wollen schnell durch." (Wobei das noch eine nette Variante ist)
> 
> Aber hey, es gibt viel anderes zu tun und man hat bestimmt auch mal das Glück, auf ein paar nette Leute zu treffen, auch in der "heutigen Zeit".



Glücklicherweise gibt es tatsächlich noch die netten Leute, die einem ne Ini erklären wenn man neu ist.
Ich habe in den über vier Monaten seit Cata-Release noch nie die Todesminen von innen gesehen, bis
Gestern Abend.

Auf meine Ansage, dass ich die Ini das erste mal besuche kam die freundliche Reaktion, "NP", "Wird schon", 
"bleib mal locker".

Es gab einen Wipe, mehrere Fastwipes und trotzdem hat niemand geflamed. Als ich beim Stab vom Feind-
schnitter Bedarf gedrückt hab weil er besser als mein bisheriger war, kam auf meine Ansage nur ein, "schon
OK", "Du hast es dir verdient", "musst dich nicht rechtfertigen wenn er besser als deiner ist".

Ja, der TE hat durchaus Recht, in vielen Fällen wird man eher geflamed, allerdings gibt es sie noch, die freundlichen,
hilfsbereiten Spieler. 

Ich selbst rechne mich auch dazu und freu mich jedesmal, wenn ich auf gleichgesinnte treffe. Das ist zwar selten
der Fall aber um so grösser ist dann der gemeinsame Spaß.


----------



## cubator (14. April 2011)

Was ist daran verwunderlich?
Du darfst den meißten Spielern schon garnicht mit Logik kommen.
Und Flames sind im offiziellen Forum ja wohl auch nix neues.

Destro ist seit langer Zeit die Nr.1 Skillung.
Die Frage ist aber nie wer womit besser spielen kann sondern was am meißten Schaden macht.
Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass man alle Talentbäume einer Klasse beherrscht. Es gibt ja auch genug Anleitungen.
Was einem besser liegt, das ist doch eh jedem egal. Hauptsache man funktioniert.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. April 2011)

Es ist die Generation Facebook/Internet juhu

Was ich witzig finde bei Facebook schleimen sie alle damit sie viele Freunde haben denn wer keine hat ist OUT, aber im Gegenzug wenn die Anonymität Einzug hält lässt der Teufel seine Maske fallen.

Also auch wenn viele damals auf die Barrikaden gegangen sind als es um die Klarnamen im WoW Forum ging, die Idee hatte einen Hintergrund auch wenn die Umsetzung falsch war. 

Das geflame wird nur aufhören wenn man sich nicht mehr Anonym bewegen kann.

Aber hey da ist Sarkasmus, Generation Facebook will neue Freunde aber Jäger Légôlâs will nicht das sein bester RL weiß das er ihn grade Gegankt hat.

Solange der menschliche Verstand nur auf Egoismus gepolt ist wirds auch nix mit dem Sozialen miteinander


----------



## WotanGOP (14. April 2011)

Um diese Thematik zu analysieren, muß man sich nur mal genau ankucken, wer sich alles in so einem Forum herumtreibt. Die Mehrheit derer, die wirklich aktiv dabei sind, hat schon einen Tag nach Cata-Release sämtliche Hero-Instanzen ohne CC einfach abgefarmt, hat so viel Gold, daß sie jederzeit 20k aus der Portokasse nehmen könnten und ist so sozial, daß sie 9 oder 24 andere Woche für Woche durch die Raids ziehen. Und natürlich sollte man nicht vergessen, daß für diese Spezies die eigene Klasse, die eigene Skillung und natürlich auch die eigene Meinung unantastbar, wie Dogmen, über allen anderen stehen. Wenn man eben jenen nun im Forum begegnet und dabei den Fehler macht, eine andere Meinung zu vertreten oder weniger Erfahrung zu haben, kann es sehr leicht passieren, daß genau das passiert, was der TE hier beschrieben hat. Das ist aber ein Bild, was sich quer durch alle gesellschaftlichen Bereiche zieht, nicht nur durch WoW. Das fängt bei denen an, die in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln ihr Handy mit schlechter Musik voll aufdrehen, die ihre dreckigen Schuhe an den Sitzen abwischen und sich dabei noch "cool" fühlen. Und das hört bei denen auf, die andere ins Krankenhaus prügeln, nur weil sie eine Zehntelsekunde falsch angesehen wurden.

Aber es geht auch anders. Das Pala-Forum hier bei buffed ist inzwischen wieder sehr angenehm und zivilisiert geworden. Jeder kann seine Meinung sagen und auch Fragen stellen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, dafür direkt angemacht zu werden. Das zeigt, daß es doch noch Grund zur Hoffnung gibt.


----------



## Netjeri (14. April 2011)

Ich finde die Erwartung an alle Beteiligten sich rigeros richtig zu Verhalten, sehr utopisch. Wichtig ist das man sich die richtigen Leuten eben aussucht und mit ihnen dieses Hobby geniesst. Ich mache das mit meinen Freunden und meiner Freundin. Dort wird geholfen und verstädnis aufgebaut.


----------



## Long_Wolf (14. April 2011)

Wie hab ich das mal gelesen ?

Jeder der schlechter ist als ich ist ein Noob oder Gimp der keine Ahnung hat vom Spiel.
Jeder der besser ist als ich ist ein HarzIVler/Student/wasauchimmer und hat kein richtiges Leben mehr.

Und nach dieser Maxime agieren die Leute in WoW...

Auf anderen herumtrampeln um das eigene Ego aufzupolieren.

Und ich kann dem Hinterhergehechel der "Elite" nach der "perfekten" Skillung leider nur zustimmen. 

Seit neuestem haben wir einen Palatank in der Gilde dem ich erstmal den Zahn ziehen musste das es eine feste Rotation gibt, das man eine einzige perfekte und beste Skillung haben kann und das es nur auf das Itemlevel ankommt und nicht auf die Werte auf den items. 

Zum Glück ist der Pala lernfähig... 

Andere Vertrauen nur noch auf die im Internet vorhandenen guides, sind dann oft genug überfordert den aktuellsten zu finden und arbeiten mit einem veralteten guide etc etc etc
Aber Hauptsache man hat einen guide von einer "Elite" Gilde...

Vom Verhalten Anderen gegenüber in so anonymen Systemen wie dem Dungeonbrowser mag ich kaum anfangen, Kritik am Tank sorgt oft genug dafür das dieser die Instanz verlässt, dito bei Heilern, DDs werden oft gekickt wegen Nichtigkeiten weil es davon reichlich gibt...

In den allerseltensten Fällen wird konstruktive Kritik angenommen (z.B. Hinweise darauf das ein knurrendes Tank-Jägerpet nicht wirklich sinnvoll in einer Instanz ist, oder das Magier mehr können als nur Arkanschlag zaubern, vor allem wenn so etwas wie Zauberraub benötigt wird [oder mal eine Metamorphose] vom unterbrechen diverser Zauber mittels Klassen- oder Rassenfähigkeiten mal ganz ab) oder das angesprochene Verhalten verbessert. im Gegenteil, oft genug wird man dann von dritter Seite aufgefordert den Schnabel zu halten da jemand anderes möglichst schnell durch die Instanz will und keine Zeit/Lust hat so viel Zeit zu verschwenden.

Die Liste liesse sich fortsetzen...

Die einzig praktikable Lösung wäre dementsprechend wieder eine soziale Kontrolle einzubauen ( so wie früher, war der Ruf auf dem eigenen Server erst mal ruiniert konnte es seeehr einsam werden für den Spezialisten der es geschafft hatte den halben Server/die eigene Fraktion gegen sich aufzubringen).

Die Frage lautet nur : Wie soll man das anstellen ?


----------



## Russelkurt (14. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> [...] Eine "best-in-slot" Liste zu befolgen, ist keine Kunst.




Amen, Bruder.


----------



## DocZahni (14. April 2011)

1. Ich stimme dem zu, daß ein großes Problem in der Anonymität liegt. Jeder kann tun und sagen was er will ohne mit irgendwelchen Konsequenzen rechnen zu müssen.

2. Ein Aspekt fehlt mir bislang noch - oder ich habe es überlesen: Die Leute haben einfach keine Zeit zum Spielen. Wer sich zu einer Daily HC anmeldet, möchte nur eben ganz schnell seine Tapferkeitspunkte einheimsen. Da erwartet man natürlich ein bestmögliches Team und alle Bereiche der Ini, die nicht zwingend gemacht werden müssen, werden ausgelassen. Da wird ein unerfahrener Spieler sofort als Störfaktor empfunden und bekommt dies gleich zu spüren. Auch bei den Raids läuft es so ab. Werden bei Randomraids Leute gesucht, so wird ein oftmals extrem hoher Ilvl erwartet und alle Bosse sollen bekannt und am Besten schon mal gelegt sein. Das ist wie bei den Stellenbewerbungen: da sucht man auch junge Mitarbeiter, die aber schon über möglichst viel Berufserfahrung verfügen sollen. Random gehen in der Regel die Leute, die in keiner Gilde sind oder nur selten Zeit zum raiden haben. Daraus resultiert zwangsweise ein schlechteres Equip und wenige gelegte Bosse. Nun will niemand im Raid Verzögerungen durch Erklärungen in Kauf nehmen und im Zweifelsfalle lässt man so einen Kandidaten dann aussen vor.

3. Ich spiele einen Holypala. Manchmal geht es mir in den 5er Inis bei den Dailys dermaßen auf den Geist, daß der Tank ohne Rücksicht von einer zur nächsten Gruppe rast, daß ich meinen Senf dazu gebe. Da hat es dann schon Kommentare gegeben wie: Laber nicht rum, heil lieber. An dieser Stelle verlasse ich dann auch schon mal eine Gruppe, denn das hat dann weder etwas mit Spielspaß noch mit Respekt zu tun.


----------



## ufzu (14. April 2011)

Ich hab solche frechheiten gestern erlebt.

Ab in Schwarzfelshöhlen,alles ging gut,keiner gestorben,alles richtig gemacht und für mein ilvl die richtige dps gefahren.
nach Bella wunderte ich mich schon warum die Gruppe stehen bleibt,kurz danach kam der Ladebildschirm und ich fand mich in SW wieder.

Ich meine,was sollte das ? Wie gesagt,ich habe nix falsch gemacht und auch keinen geflamed,also warum kickt man mich bitte schön ?
Da sollte noch was dran gemacht werden,denn dort wo man den Grund eintragen muss,warum man einen Spieler kicken möchte,dort wird nur irgendwas rein geschrieben,damit man überhaupt was drin stehen hat.
Schaut sich Blizz überhaupt die Gründe an warum Spieler aus der Ini gekickt werden ? Ich glaube nicht !
Vielleicht sollte sich mal was daran ändern,das ein Sinnloser Grund nicht zum Kick führt und der Kickvote nicht mehr gegen den einen Spieler durchgeführt werden kann oder so,denn sowas trägt auch dazu bei,dass das Soziale Verhalten in WoW weiter gen 0 geht.


----------



## Long_Wolf (14. April 2011)

Zu Punkt 2 muss ich etwas hinzufügen

Oft genug sind diejenigen die einen rnd Raid zusammenstellen auch die Twinks von erfolgreichen Raidern, die am liebsten natürlich erfahrene Spieler dabei hätten. Hat man als Twink schon einigermassen Equip und Erfolge aus Instanzen sammeln können, wird aber auch nur alle 14 Tage mal mitgenommen, bietet sich ein solcher rnd Raid an. Da versucht man natürlich seinesgleichen zu finden (sprich andere halbwegs gut ausgerüstete Twinks oder rnd Raider die schon Erfolge vorweisen können)

Sicher ist das egoistisch, und nicht unbedingt fair den eher unerfahrenen Spielern gegenüber, jedoch sehe ich keine Möglichkeit dies zu umgehen. Denn genauso egoistisch ist die Sichtweise das man mit wenig Spielzeit und daraus resultierender geringer Erfahrung und mauem Equipment ein Recht darauf hat zu raiden, oder sich darüber zu beschweren das man nicht mitgenommen wird !

Zumal hoffentlich im Normalfall freundlich darauf hingewiesenw ird das man erfahrene leute sucht und warum...


----------



## Rolandos (14. April 2011)

Mit uns/mir ist nichts passiert.
Es ist eindeutig so, das Spieler mit höherem sozialen Skill, immer öfter mit dem Spiel aufhören, weil es keine Herrausforderungen mehr gibt, das Spiel/die Spiele immer schlechter wird, alles nur recycled/abgekupfert wird.

Übrig bleiben die, die nicht mehr aus ihrem Keller kommen, weil ihr sozialer Skill so weit unterentwickelt ist, sie nur im Spiel der "King" sein können und es auch nur dort ausleben können.
Klar das sich das Verhältnis sozial, asozial dann immer mehr zur dunklen Seite hin, verschiebt.

Bleibt wirklich nur eine Möglichkeit über, wenn man sich nicht ständig über Pfosten ärgern will, aufhören mit den MMO's. Ja nicht nur mit WOW, in den anderen Spielen ist es genauso.


----------



## Soda1981 (14. April 2011)

Man muss schon ein unterschied machen zwischen random dungon und raid 
im dungon sind die taktiken meist nicht so kompiziert das setup nicht so wichtig und komunikation erst recht nicht. ich binn schon der meinung das man für einen raid der meist mehrere stunden dauert besser aussuchen sollte als für einen dungon der max eine stunde dauert. 

das geflame ist eine ganz andere sache meiner ansicht nach flamen die am schnellsten die im rl die zähne nicht auseinander bekommen würden, und die "elite" gilden member

so passiert in Vortex gipfel

Ich mit meinem Blut dk und einem dudu aus der gilde (heiler beide nicht am raiden) dazu 2 dds einer top gilde und einem shami

der schmi war nach dem warscheinlich nicht dropte was er wollte weck und wurd durch einen priester ersetzt, da ich gegen die 15k dpsler schon paar agro probleme hatte wenn ich nicht antaken konnte sollte man ja denken die ham bestimmt omen und lassen mich die riesen elementar gruppe antanken wenn wir die schon nicht ccn können. aber nein die pilze plopten auf ich lief hinn der krieger chargte seinen privat mob an, die pilze wurden noch vorm seuchen verteilen ausgelöst. der erfolg war das ich wie wild spotten und rennen durfte und wir wipten 
wer flamte zu erst mantürlich Lutz die laser eule 

das mir 5 mobs in rücken gehauen haben als ich sein mob mit runenstoß bearbeiten muste war natürlich die schuld vom heiler 
aber hey runenmacht brauch ja eh keiner schon garnicht für die selbsheilung oder die def skills



obwohl ich sagen muss mir kommt es so vor als seien viele flamer zu rift abgewandert (ja ich habs gespielt)


----------



## Yuiko (14. April 2011)

Hallo!
Erst einmal ein großes Lob für diese gepflegte Disskussion auf hohem Niveau! Das behandelte Thema hätte auch mit weitaus riguroserer Wortwahl abgehandelt werden können, und ich bin sehr froh zu sehen, dass es noch genügend Personen gibt, die nicht nur die deutsche Sprache kennen, sondern sie auch richtig einzusetzen verstehen ^^

Zum Anfang möchte auch ich ein paar Anekdoten zum Besten geben. Ich spiele seit fast 4 Jahren Jäger. Und vor Kurzem wurde ich mit "lol..hunter sin doch sinnlos!" sehr freundlich begrüßt. Ich hab dem netten Tank allerdings doch eine Eisfalle gelegt ^^ . Und gerade eben fragte mich ein Magier, wie ich geskillt sei. "Tierherrschaft" antwortete ich wahrheitsgemäß. nach dem nächsten Boss kam dann ein DmgMeter, (ich stand an dritter Stelle) und der Magier sagte "Deswegen würd ich Überleben machen. Mehr Bumms" Als ich ihm dann erklärte, dass dps für mich nicht so wichtig ist, und bei zu viel dps der Tank es schwer hat, antwortete er nur "Oh, bei mir hat er es sehr schwer ,-)". Und das andere war vor ein paar Tagen, als ich mit einem Twink, einer Priesterin als heiler unterwegs war. Es dropte eine Armschiene aus Stoff mit Willenskraft und Intelligenz...und der Jäger machte Bedarf. Als ich ihn fragte, warum er das getan hätte, (man kann sich ja auch mal verklicken, ist jedem schon passiert) reagierte er gar nicht. Erst als der Tank ihn darauf ansprach merkte er wohl, dass er einen Fehler begangen hatte und kommentierte das ganze nur mit " ey chill mal alter". 

Ich denke das grundlegende Problem ist einfach die Tatsache, dass WoW ein Spiel mit so vielen Spielern ist, dass es langsam die moderne Gesellschaft reflektiert. Und in dem Sinne auch mehr und mehr von den Personen spielen, die sich in erhöhtem Maße von Werbung und Blockbustern beeinflussen lassen. Für den Durchschnittsmenschen sind äußerlich beweisbare Merkmale wichtiger als andere Aspekte. Was ist heute noch eine Frau, die nicht Kleidergröße 0 trägt? udn auch in der Männerwelt sind ähnliche Erwartung. Ein Mann muß ein schnelles Auto fahren, erfolgreich im Beruf sein und ein harter Kerl noch dazu. Wir befinden uns leider in einer Gesellschaft der selbstzerstörerischen Erwartungshaltungen. 
Und eben dies wird auch in WoW beibehalten. Man ist nur wer, wenn man die Erwartungen noch übertrifft, alle anderen sind "nichts wert". Und bei dieser selbst auferlegten Erwartung vergessen viele das wichtigste Konzept von WoW. ES IST EIN SPIEL! Die Art und Weise wie man es spielt sollte doch nebensächlich sein, solange man dabei Spaß hat. 
Also bleibt all denen, die dieses Grundkonzept noch nicht vergessen haben, und immer noch Spaß an WoW haben, einfach ganz tief Luft holen, bis Zehn zählen, und sich denken, dass all diejenenigen, die flamen und nicht hilfsbereit sein einfach nichts anderes haben um sich Auszudrücken und "wer zu sein". Dann noch lächeln und weiter Spaß haben. 
Zeiten können zum Glück auch wieder ändern.

MfG
Yuiko


----------



## Greyback77 (14. April 2011)

Das coole der der Com heute ist ja, dass man sogar geflamt wird wenn man jemanden helfen will.

Ich bot mit meinem Schamanentwink einem "newbie Hexer" ein bisschen hilfe während eines Dungeons an und schrieb mit ihm ein bisschen, die anderen 3 Flamer ham gesagt:

"lass den n00b doch alleine"

"Der trottel soll ins foum schaun"

usw. also da vergeht mir ja die lust ^^


----------



## Sarjin (14. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade in den letzten Wochen und Tagen aufgefallen wie fies die WoW-Spielerschaft doch sein kann.



Rules of the Internet:

3. We are Anonymous. 
...
4. Anonymous is legion. 

5. Anonymous does not forgive, Anonymous does not forget. 

6. Anonymous can be a horrible, senseless, uncaring monster. 

7. Anonymous is still able to deliver. 


Und zum Rest des Textes:

11. All your carefully picked arguments can easily be ignored.


----------



## Viperxx (14. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich kann mich noch gut an früher erinnern! Vor 5 Jahren hatte ich mit WoW begonnen und war in einer Raidgilde, damals noch bei der Allianz^^ beteiligt. Für mich war es damals das Größe bei einem Raid dabei sein zu "dürfen". Es war egal mit welchem Euip und Können. MC40 / ZG40 waren einfach genial. Damals hatte ich natürlich mehr Zeit für das Hobby WoW, klar. Heute bin ich Familienvater, habe zwei Töchter und eine nette Frau, ein Häuschen, es hat sich also positiv entwickelt :-)
Ich war bis vor zwei Wochen auch noch WoW aktiv, doch die Prioritäten haben sich ganz einfach geändert. Die Community auch. Sich abends vor den PC zu setzen und abzuschalten, den Stress abzubauen geht nicht mehr, es kommt eher noch mehr Stress dazu. Das Verhalten anderer Spieler oder das Zusammenspiel funktioniert bei weitem nicht mehr, es steht nicht mehr das Spiel, sondern wie man sich besser hinstellt als alle anderen.  Wie schon erwähnt wäre hier ein Server auf dem nur Erwachsene oder gleichgesinnte Abends ihren Kopf leer bekommen recht. Ich für meinen Teil habe meinen Account erstmal stillgelegt.


----------



## Shaila (14. April 2011)

Das Problem ist nicht die Anonymität. Das Problem ist, was viele aus dieser Anonymität machen. Es ist eine Einstellungssache. Wenn viele der Meinung sind, ungeschriebene soziale Verhaltensregeln sind aufgrund von Anonymität nicht mehr wichtig sind, dann ist das ein viel größeres Problem. Dann ist es ein Problem, welches sich quer durch die Internetgesellschaft zieht und so ist es auch. Aber ich finde diese Anonymität auch wichtig. Es zeigt uns wie wir wirklich sind, hält uns die hässliche Fratze direkt vor unser Gesicht auch wenn wir sie nicht sehen wollen. Viele Dinge würden nie ans Tageslicht kommen, wenn keine Anonymität gewährleistet wäre. Anonymität zeigt uns das wahre Gesicht der Welt, zeigt uns die wahren Gefühle und Emotionen eines Menschen.

Es gilt diese Anonymität zu wahren und gleichzeitig das eigene Verhalten zu ändern bzw. seine eigene Einstellung. Wenn man sich nicht immer gegenseitig hochschaukeln würde in Konflikten, dann würden die Konflikte überhaupt erst garnicht weiter ausbrechen. Zu einem Konflikt gehören nämlich immer zwei Personen. Wenn man selbst einfach mal ruhig bleiben kann und auch mal eine Beleidigung ruhig endgegen nehmen kann ohne gleich gegenzusteuern, dann wäre viel erreicht. Aber das ist die Kunst, viele fühlen sich eben gleich in ihrem Stolz verletzt, wenn sie einer Beleidigung nicht selbst sofort eine weitere entgegenwerfen. Ein grundlegender Fehler und schuldig sind am Ende beide gleichermaßen.

Da müssen sich die Menschen schon selbst besinnen und ihre Einstellung ändern. Aber das ist ein Allgemeines Problem im Internet unser heutigen Zeit, es ist kein Problem, welches ausschließlich in WoW zum Vorschein kommt.


----------



## Hamburgperle (14. April 2011)

Naja ist doch nen wine-tread geworden ... wenn auch bisher ruhig ;-))

Das Problem an solch Massenveranstaltungen wie WoW ist, das je mehr Menschen aufeinander hocken, desto geringer ist der durchschnittliche IQ ... sieht man schon schön bei den Hyper-Hyper-Festivals ala Love-Parade oder Fussball WM Fanmeile ... tausende pinkeln in der Öffentlichkeit .. macht auch keiner wenn er alleine vom Edeka kommt, mit zwei Einkaufstaschen ... dazu kommt dann noch die Anonymität der I-Nets ... et voilá fertig ist die WoW Gemeinschaft.

Aber ändern wirst Du nichts ... nicht mit solchen Freds und nicht mit Gelaber inner 5er Ini ... dort erzieht man übrigens auch keine Mitmenschen zu besseren DDs oder Tanks ...


----------



## Nexilein (14. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du siehst es vielleicht wirklich zu verbissen.
> 
> Wobei eine "2 Klassen Gesellschaft" gab es schon in Classic, damals eben "Raider" und "Nichtraider"
> [...]
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass er es zu verbissen sieht. Es gab in Classic zwar Raider und nicht-Raider, aber die beiden Gruppen haben nicht ständig versucht sich voneinander abzugrenzen; vorallem wurde darauf hin keine Unterteilung in gute und schlechte Spieler vorggenommen wie es heute getan wird.

Ich denke ein großes Problem ist die Progressorientiertheit vieler Spieler: Nicht wenige gehen jede Woche ganz normal in ihren Raid, fühlen sich aber eigentlich so als würden sie zur kleinen Gruppe der First-Kill-Jäger gehören. Daher versuchen sie sich von der Masse abzugrenzen zu der sich eigentlich selbst gehören. Das Ergebnis sind dann z.B. Forenposts in denen jemand um Hilfe bittet, und als Antwort _ "Soviel Schaden habe ich schon mit Lvl83 mit grünem Gear gemacht"_ bekommt.

Früher war es auch relativ egal wann man einen Raid clear hatte, oder einen bestimmten Boss gelegt hat. Die meisten Raids haben sich auf ihren Progress konzentriert und nicht geschaut wo sie in einem Ranking stehen.

In meinem Raid ist es noch so, dass sich die Leute mit Wattebäuschchen bewerfen und darum streiten wer das Item dringender braucht. Da heißt es dann nicht "Ich will", "Nein, ich will", sondern "Du kannst es dringender brauchen" oder "Nimm ruhig, dropt doch bestimmt bald wieder".


----------



## Stevesteel (14. April 2011)

Ich spiele WOW immer noch so, wie seit dem ersten Tag.
Freundlich zu anderen Mitspielern, keine flamen, kein Ninja -oder Progehabe. Denn wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es raus.
Evtl. liegt es auch am Alter, da ich WOW nicht mit 10 oder 12 Jahren angefangen habe zu spielen.
Also lieber TE, ist das "uns" hier fehl am Platz.
Man darf nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen.


----------



## vortigaunt (14. April 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> Ich hab solche frechheiten gestern erlebt.
> 
> Ab in Schwarzfelshöhlen,alles ging gut,keiner gestorben,alles richtig gemacht und für mein ilvl die richtige dps gefahren.
> nach Bella wunderte ich mich schon warum die Gruppe stehen bleibt,kurz danach kam der Ladebildschirm und ich fand mich in SW wieder.



Das sind die Egomanen, warn wohl für sich selbst auf nen Item aus und wollten weniger Konkurenz. Um den Kickvote durch zu drücken lässt man sich nen dämlich Grund einfallen und fertig.....auch schon selber erlebt.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (14. April 2011)

ein sehr schöner Thread hier, der mir größtenteils aus der Seele spricht. Es ist auch interessant für mich zu sehen, dass ich mit dem Gedanken eines "ü30 Servers" nicht alleine bin. Ich wünsche mir diesen inkl. "Höflichkweitszwang". Sprich wer ausfallend wird, wird zwingend X Tage gebannt.

Ich erlebe mehr Spass in WOW nachdem ich nur noch mache, woran ich Spass habe. Sprich habe ich auf die Unflätigkeiten in einer Ini keinen Bock mehr, gehe ich punkt-um-aus. Getankt wird auf lvl 85 nur noch mit der Gilde und ansonsten über die Handelschatsuche nach höflichen Mitspielern einer entspannten Ini. Wer sich genervt fühlt sollte den Handelschat immer wieder einmal beobachten und ausgiebeigen Gebrauch von seiner Ignore-Liste amchen, die 50 größten Deppen des Servers hat man doch recht schnell geadded.

Ich wünsche jedem entspannte Unterhaltung und cerebrale Relaxation, denn das soll WOW sein, nichts anderes.

Grüße


----------



## Nanako (14. April 2011)

Ich bin auch ein Spieler der schon länger mit dabei ist. Dabei hatte ich selten das Problem mit Flames oder ähnliches, dass lag aber wahrscheinlich daran das ich immer mit mindestens einem RL Freund/in gemeinsam gespielt habe.

Aber was ich hier einmal Anmerken muss:
Leute in WoW seit ihr nicht Anonym, ihr habt mit euren Charakternamen und Gildennamen für den ihr einsteht.
Beides ist mir viel wert, sprich es trifft mich Persönlich wenn jemand z.B. sagt "Hey ich war da letztens mit jemanden aus deiner Gilde unterwegs und der hat den Neuen da aber einfach nur zur Sau gemacht"
Ebenso macht man sich nur Freunde wenn man sich vernünftig verhält.
Jedoch scheinen sich viele dessen nicht Bewusst, und die Leute merken es sich aber wenn jemanden schlechtes Blut produziert, dann kann es schon mal sein das man nicht in einen Raid mitgenommen wird.

Was aber leider etwas Anonymität hineingebracht hat ist das Gruppen Suchen Tool, dadurch das man jetzt mit Leuten von anderen Servern zusammenspielt, hat man nicht das Risiko das man diesen Nochmal wieder trifft.


----------



## Fedaykin (14. April 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ich spiele WOW immer noch so, wie seit dem ersten Tag.
> Freundlich zu anderen Mitspielern, keine flamen, kein Ninja -oder Progehabe. Denn wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es raus.
> Evtl. liegt es auch am Alter, da ich WOW nicht mit 10 oder 12 Jahren angefangen habe zu spielen.
> Also lieber TE, ist das "uns" hier fehl am Platz.
> Man darf nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen.



Naja, am Alter liegt es sicherlich nicht. Ich zum Beispiel habe damals mit 22/23 Jahren mit WoW angefangen. Und dein Argument, dass so wie man in den Wald ruft, es auch hinausschallt, ist meines Erachtens nach falsch. Dies war der Grund, weshalb ich diese Diskussion starten wollte. Ich habe mehr und mehr gemerkt, dass die Spieler auf einen freundlichen, besänftigenden Beitrag mit Aggresivität und Arroganz reagieren, unprovoziert. Und das ist ein Phänomen, welches ich erst seit einigen Monaten miterlebe.

Das "uns" habe ich nicht auf dich, bzw. die gesamte Community bezogen, sondern wollte lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass auch ich vor diesen Veränderungen nicht gänzlich immun bin. Ich wollte zum gewissen Teil einen selbstreflektierenden Part in diese Diskussion mit einbringen....niemand mag absolute Gutmenschen :-). Ich behaupte nicht, dass die gesamte Spielerschaft so reagiert, ich zeige nur auf wie und wohin sich ein immer größer werdender Teil der Spielerschaft entwickelt hat.



Nexilein schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass er es zu verbissen sieht. Es gab in Classic zwar Raider und nicht-Raider, aber die beiden Gruppen haben nicht ständig versucht sich voneinander abzugrenzen; vorallem wurde darauf hin keine Unterteilung in gute und schlechte Spieler vorggenommen wie es heute getan wird.



Du sprichst einen wahren Punkt an. Ja, auch ich gehörte zu classic-Zeiten zu denjenigen die im MC, PSH, AQ etc. unterwegs waren. Doch gab es keine derarten Abgrenzungen wie sie heute vollzogen werden. Heute muss man sich bereits entschuldigen, wenn nicht mindestens 3 Bosse im "hardmode" gelegt hat. Damals war der Umgang miteinander ein wenig kollegialer. Und ich hoffe, dass mein letzter Satz nicht mißinterpretiert wird und hieraus einige deuten, dass ich ein "früher war alles besser, heute ist alles scheiße" Verfechter bin. :-)

Und ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch sämtlichen Teilnehmer an dieser Diskussion danken. Ihr schafft es eine niveauvolle Diskussion zu führen, ohne, dass irgendwer irgendjemanden verbal an die Gurgel springt. Danke.


----------



## Shaila (14. April 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Naja ist doch nen wine-tread geworden ... wenn auch bisher ruhig ;-))
> 
> Das Problem an solch Massenveranstaltungen wie WoW ist, das je mehr Menschen aufeinander hocken, desto geringer ist der durchschnittliche IQ ... sieht man schon schön bei den Hyper-Hyper-Festivals ala Love-Parade oder Fussball WM Fanmeile ... tausende pinkeln in der Öffentlichkeit .. macht auch keiner wenn er alleine vom Edeka kommt, mit zwei Einkaufstaschen ... dazu kommt dann noch die Anonymität der I-Nets ... et voilá fertig ist die WoW Gemeinschaft.
> 
> Aber ändern wirst Du nichts ... nicht mit solchen Freds und nicht mit Gelaber inner 5er Ini ... dort erzieht man übrigens auch keine Mitmenschen zu besseren DDs oder Tanks ...



Irgendein komischer IQ - Wert ist in meinen Augen vollkommener Blödsinn. Es kommt immer auf die exakte Situation an, welche einen menschen so reagieren lässt, wie er eben reagiert und man kann viele Situationen schlicht und ergreifend nicht 1:1 nachstellen, um sie zu testen. Wenn man Menschen nach der Intelligenz oder dem IQ - Wert bewertet, ist man doch selbst nicht besser. Man sollte nach persönlichen Stärken, Verhalten, Leitungen und Eigenschaften/Gefühlen einen Menschen bewerten. Da macht es auch in einem Spiel so etwas von überhaupt nichts aus, wenn ein Mensch eine Leserechtschreibschwäche hat, solange er freundlich ist und mitspielt wie die anderen auch.

Ich kann das echt nicht mehr hören, wie selbsternannte Intelligenzbestien behaupten, die WoW Spielerschaft sei schlicht dumm. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht dich. Aber woher nimmt man sich denn das Recht einen Menschen mit dieser Bewertungsbasis als Grundlage zu bewerten. Das allein zeugt doch schon selber von niedriger Intelligenz oder zumindest einem niedrigen Sozialverständniss? Das ist doch schließlich noch ein Spiel, in dem es um's Spielen geht. Da geht es nicht darum ob eine Person x Abitur hat und Person y ein Hauptschüler ist, oder ob Person z dünn und Person k dick ist. Oder ob Person q Hartz 4 Empfänger ist und Person o ein Vielverdiener. Die gesamten Diskussionen über diese Dinge innerhalb eines Spieles sind doch nicht nur lächerlich, sondern nahezu pervers.

Wenn ich mit Leuten zusammen in einer Instanz spiele, dann interessiert mich doch nicht, wie gut der in Mathe ist, wie viel Zeit er in sein Spiel steckt oder wieviel derjenige verdient. Was zählt ist doch der gemeinsame Spaß am Spiel. Der Erfolg im Spiel. Das Weiterkommen im Spiel. Alles andere hat *nichts *und zwar rein *garnichts* mit dem Spiel gemein. Es ist eine traurige Tatsache, dass Erfolg im Spiel heute mit Misserfolg im echten Leben gleichgesetzt wird. Anstatt Ruhm erntet man Spott für seine Erfolge. So eine Situation ist für eine Community in einem Spiel in der Tat nicht haltbar.

Wie man das verhindern kann, weiss ich allerdings nicht. Irgendwie war es früher so nicht, aber ich weiss nicht wieso. Die Menschen müssen sich wie weiter oben schon gesagt selbst ändern, anders geht es nicht. Es ist garnicht so schwer, andere auch einmal zu loben und man fühlt sich danach sogar besser. Nur fällt es schwer sich zu überwinden, lieber kritisiert oder verbessert man, ich kenne es von mir selber. Einfach nur "Gut gemacht" etc. zu einem zu sagen, dass wollen viele einfach nicht mehr. Man muss ja auch nicht auf jeden zugehen und ihm Honig ums Maul schmieren, aber ich denke ihr wisst wie ich es meine.


----------



## Reflox (14. April 2011)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Rules of the Internet:
> 
> 3. We are Anonymous.
> ...
> ...



ähm, ich will ja nicht meckern... Aber du weisst schon für was Anonymous steht? 

BTT:

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, wegen diesen Gründen habe ich aufgehört WoW zu spielen. 
Man wird geflamet, wenn man bei seinem uralten Main Charakter Krieger Stufe 55, eine Lederaugenklappe für Stufe 46 trägt. Auf die Bemerkung hin, dass es mein alter Main sei, und nurnoch da sei, um toll auszusehen, kam die tolle und universiell einsetzbare Antwort "HdF du n00b!"

So etwas musste ich mir nicht länger antun.


----------



## Vidocq (14. April 2011)

Hi! Hab grad alle Beiträge gelesen und bin zu meinem Resumee gekommen, dass man sich wohl wirklich nur dadurch "schützen" kann, etwaigen flames und dummen Sprüchen zu entkommen, indem man sich nicht aus seiner gewohnten Umgebung (Gilde) herauswagt. Die Kandidaten, die hier angesprochen wurden (Dumme-Spruch-Reisser, Schläger, Poser, ...) findet man ja auch beim Weggehen in nen Club etc. Find's nur traurig, dass manche Leutchen meinen ihrer Fäkalsprache freien Lauf lassen zu können, nur weil sie sich ihrem Gegenüber nicht wirklich verantworten müssen. Kopf an Kopf denk ich, würden viele vermeiden, ihre gewohnte Gossensprache an den Mann zu bringen. Just my 2 cents... LG


----------



## Skylo (14. April 2011)

Ich finde es wird Zeit das Blizzard dieses "Real ID" oder wie das vor ein paar Monaten geheißen hat, in die tat umsetzt. 

Dann würde man stets wissen welche Flamer/Pros so etwas von sich geben, und es würde viel weniger Flames und Beschimpfungen geben. 

Auch wenn das ein gewagter Schritt sein mag, wenn jeder dann weiß wie der Main von dem Twink Flamer heißt bzw wie er in echt heißt, gäbe 

es auch Konsequenzen u. a. rauswurf aus der  Gilde, Verachtung der anderen Leute auf dem Server usw. und das würde dann diese Flamer ermutigen sich besser zu benehmen.


----------



## bzzzu (14. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nicht immer gegenseitig hochschaukeln würde in Konflikten, dann würden die Konflikte überhaupt erst garnicht weiter ausbrechen. Zu einem Konflikt gehören nämlich immer zwei Personen. Wenn man selbst einfach mal ruhig bleiben kann und auch mal eine Beleidigung ruhig endgegen nehmen kann ohne gleich gegenzusteuern, dann wäre viel erreicht. Aber das ist die Kunst, viele fühlen sich eben gleich in ihrem Stolz verletzt, wenn sie einer Beleidigung nicht selbst sofort eine weitere entgegenwerfen. Ein grundlegender Fehler und schuldig sind am Ende beide gleichermaßen.


Das ist das Sinnvollste, was ich seit langem in einem WoW-Forum gelesen hab! (und das mein ich ernst!)
Man könnte soviele Konflikte vermeiden (und seine eigenen Nerven schonen), indem man böse Worte nicht mit gleicher Münze vergilt, sondern gelassen und cool darauf reagiert. Denn es gibt für jemanden, der provozieren möchte, fast nichts schlimmeres, als wenn man nicht auf seine Beleidigungen eingeht. Das widerspricht nämlich komplett der Logik, die er sich in seinem Universum zurechtgelegt hat: auf eine Beleidigung muss eine Beleidigung folgen, muss eine Beleidigung folgen, muss eine Beleidigung folgen...
Probierts aus, es macht irre viel Spaß die Reaktionen zu beobachten 

Allerdings sollte man bei der ganzen Diskussion, finde ich, nicht vergessen, dass vieles vielleicht oft auch auf Missverständnissen basiert. In einem Forum/Spiel sind die Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten nun einmal stark begrenzt. Oft ist das einzige Medium nur das geschriebene Wort, mit dem man nur wenige Ebenen der Kommunikation bedienen kann. Klar, man kann durch Interpunktion, Smileys, Wortwahl etc. versuchen, ein wenig die Gefühlsebene mit einfließen zu lassen, allerdings kann das nie so ausgereift funktionieren, wie wenn man jemandem direkt gegnüber sitzt oder zumindest die Stimme des Kommunikationspartners im TS wahrnimmt. Behält man sich das im Hinterkopf und stellt sich ab und an die Frage, wie das Gegenüber das Gesagte gemeint hat, bzw. welche Verständnismöglichkeiten es vielleicht, außer der beleidigenden, noch zulässt, überinterpretiert man vielleicht einiges nicht mehr so schnell. "Direkte" Beleidigungen jetzt mal außen vor gelassen, wobei auch die Raum zur Interpretation lassen...ein "Du Noob!" kann z.B. durchaus auch freundlich gemeint sein, kommt halt immer auf den Kontext an.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. April 2011)

Ging es damals noch um Unterhaltung, als man WoW gespielt hat, sind viele Spieler heutzutage einfach nur noch auf ihren persönlichen Erfolg aus. Da ist dann das persönliche Wohlbefinden wichtiger als das abschließen von Instanzen und finden neuer Freunde.

Ich kannte damals viele viele Spieler (und das bei WotLK), bin regelmäßig random geraidet, weil ich da Lust zu hatte und habe in heroischen Instanzen regelmäßig Quatsch gemacht (im Sinne von Chat-Unfug).

Heute ist es einfach anders. Viele Tanks achten wenn überhaupt auf den Heiler und rennen sonst sinnlos in Gruppen ohne ihre Spielweise anzupassen, wenn sie mal nicht mit ihren 359er DDs unterwegs sind. Wenn man dann zufällig stirbt, ist grundsätzlich wer anders schuld, da die Spieler ja eindeutig schwächer sind als die Gildengruppe.

Kontakte zu anderen Raids findet man nur selten, da viel zu selten einfach nur ein spaßiger Abend im Vordergrund steht. Alle wollen auf Gedeih und Verderb Bosse töten, um Erfolge zu erringen. Cataclysm bietet da auch nicht viele Möglichkeiten. Es gibt keine Leerlaufbosse, sondern alles müssen echte Mörder-Encounter sein, um den Anspruch der Profiraider gerecht zu werden.

Mir vergeht einfach irgendwo die Lust, wenn ich mal wieder einem Tank in einer hc Instanz begegne, der meinen Seelenbrunnen ignoriert, mich nicht essen lässt, sondern schon die ersten 2 Mobgruppen anhaut und mir schließlich mit Rauswurf droht, weil ich ja nichts mache.
Ich halte persönlich Selbstbuffs für selbstverständlich. Aber für manche Leute sind das scheinbar nur "Unkosten", die man ja nicht braucht. Ich habe schon zig Kämpfe gesehen, die mehr als knapp geendet sind. Ohne Buffs, wäre man da gnadenlos gestorben, aber so hat man es doch immer geschafft.

Genauso setzt sich das im Forum fort. Es gibt angeblich nur noch Leute, die Fragen stellen und Leute, die sich auf Statistiken (Simcraft) beziehen. Auch ich bin Praktiker und habe ein ähnliches Problem wie der TE. Ich arbeite sehr situationsbedingt und auf das Überleben hinaus, anstatt stehenzubleiben, um den wichtigen Cast auszuführen und wieder 30000 Schaden zu nehmen.
Schadenprobleme hat man nur selten in einem Raid. Meist liegt es derzeit einfach an anderen Stellen. Da kann ich doch lieber dafür sorgen, das alles andere stimmt, als Simcraft zu befolgen und ein Tank+Spank zu betreiben.


----------



## Magogan (15. April 2011)

Jincool schrieb:


> da bei uns auf dem server der Erfolg gepostet werden muss. Ansonsten wird man nicht mitgenommen.



Das müsste man überall so machen. Beispiele:

_Anmeldung zur Fahrschule ..._
"Zeigen Sie doch mal Ihren Führerschein!" - "Den habe ich noch nicht, den will ich doch machen ..." - "Die Chance, die Prüfungen zu bestehen, ist bei Menschen ohne Führerschein zu gering. Leider können Sie sich deshalb hier nicht anmelden, um Ihren Führerschein zu machen. Aber Sie können gerne wiederkommen, wenn Sie Ihren Führerschein haben!"

_Im Laden ..._
"Hallo, ich möchte gerne diesen Fernseher kaufen!" - "Haben Sie denn schonmal einen Fernseher besessen?" - "Nein, leider nicht." - "Dann können wir Ihnen leider keinen verkaufen. Sie wissen doch nicht, wie sie damit umgehen sollen."

Find ich absolut sinnvoll, wenn das jeder so machen würde. Ebenso sollte man alles Türen verschließen und den jeweils einzigen Schlüssel auf der anderen Seite der Tür platzieren, sodass man ihn nicht erreichen kann.

*Wer die Ironie erkennt, der ... ääh ... ist auf jeden Fall nicht dumm *


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...



Um noch hinzuzufügen...der IQ ist kein verlässlicher Vergleichswert, wir er doch anhand einer Normstichprobe (vergleichbares Alter, gleicher "Wohnraum") ermittelt. Dadurch ergeben sich aber zB. schon je nach Land andere "Mittelwerte", ein IQ von 100 in den USA kann höher oder niuedriger (wird es vermutlich sogar) sein, als ein IQ von 100 in Deutschland...= kein Wert der allgemeingültig zur Bestimmung und zum Vergleich von Intelligenz hergenommen werden kann (als Beispeil: Viel Menschen dieser Werlt halten oder hielten George W. Bush für nicht gerade klug. Sein IQ-Wert liegt allerdings bei 125...gemessen am Durchschnittsamerikaner seines Alters...ist George W. Bush jetzt übderdurchsnittlich Intelligent? Sind die Amerikaner überdurchschnittlich dumm? -> Man kann mit solchen Werten nichts über Intelligens aussagen. Punkt)


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Kontakte zu anderen Raids findet man nur selten, da viel zu selten einfach nur ein spaßiger Abend im Vordergrund steht. Alle wollen auf Gedeih und Verderb Bosse töten, um Erfolge zu erringen. Cataclysm bietet da auch nicht viele Möglichkeiten. Es gibt keine Leerlaufbosse, sondern alles müssen echte Mörder-Encounter sein, um den Anspruch der Profiraider gerecht zu werden.



An dieser Stelle muss ich einhaken...auch in WotLk wollte jeder um jeden Preis Erfolg erinnern. Ich denke eher, du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen, nämlich den Stand von WotLk nach dem letzten Contentpatch und dem 30% in Eiskrone mit dem Raidstand von heute...Als es in WotLk auch nur 1 Raidtier gab, war die Situation exakt die selbe - kaum Randomraids, jeder wollte um jeden Preis so viele Bosse in Naxxramas "legen" wie nur möglich besiegen, viele waren frustiert wenn man mehr als 3-4 Try&Error Durchgänge am selben Boss hatte und wieder aufgrund der Fehler "Einzelner" (selber ist man nämlich nie Schuld) gescheitert war...


----------



## Leethas (16. April 2011)

Zum Thema Ring, da ist mir auch schonmal so etwas passiert in einer Cata-Hero , aber als Negatievbeispiel:

Ich mache meine erste Cata Hero - Todesmienen (85). Kurz vor der Tür zum Schnitter dropt ein epischer Ring, nur es waren keine Werte drauf. Er war episch, aber keine einzigste Zahl zu sehen. Gut - ich wusste nicht ob das jetzt Heiler oder Caster ist also hab ich gier gemacht . Der Hexer hat den Ring bekommen und sagte, dass ihm ein Gildenmitglied im TS erzählte, dass das ein Casterring ist. Ich habe auch schon vorm Würfeln erwähnt, dass ich das nicht weis und habe ein 2.mal Würfeln vorgeschlagen.
Ich würfelte höher als der Hexer, doch dieser sagte das ich ihn am ende der ini bekomme, doch, wie zu erwarten hat er keine fairness gezeigt sondern hat noch nen flame abgelassen und /gruppe verlassen . 
Ich habe es mittlerweile geschafft ein runum episches Equip zu haben, *damit will ich nicht angeben*, nur eines ist immernoch Blau: Dieser eine Ring fehlt immernoch. 

Wenn ich lese das man sich damals gestritten hat, wer nun darauf verzichtet und wer nicht, denk ich mir doch echt
*Was ist passiert, das sich alle so verändert haben? Warum ist es nichtmehr so wie damals?
*Dieses _damals _kenne ich zwar nur aus Erzählungen da ich zu WotLK angefangen hatte, doch ich würde alles dafür geben es auch einmal erleben zu können, und wieder richtig spaß am Spiel haben...


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Im Ernst, wir spielen alle das gleiche Spiel und teilen was diesen Punkt angeht das gleiche Hobby. Um mal einen dieser ungeliebten "RL"-Vergleiche anzubringen: Stellt euch vor ein Tuning-Treff von VW Fans. Da steht der für EUR 80.000 hochgerüstete VW Golf R32 neben dem für "nur" EUR 5.000 aufgerüstete VW Golf 2 (Ich hoffe, ich sage hier nichts falsches, ich kenne mich in dieser Szene leider nicht aus). Wenn ich nun das Verhalten der WoW-Spieler auf diesen Tuning-Treff extrapoliere, müsste der Besitzer des EUR 80.000 Golf dem Besitzer des EUR 5.000 Golf mangelndes Tuning-Verständnis attestieren und ihn wild beschimpfen er möge sich doch bitte von dieser Veranstaltung entfernen. Passiert so etwas? Nein, die beiden schnappen sich ein Bier, setzen sich hin und diskutieren über ihr liebstes Hobby. In WoW ist dies schon lange nicht mehr möglich.



Öhm falsch. Genau das was du gesagt hast passiert sehr häufig... da kommen Vorwürfe von "Du hast doch keine Ahnung" "Was willst du mit der Gammelkarre hier "Schieb ab du hast keine Kohle" bis zu "ich f**** deine Mutter" Traurig aber wahr, alles selbst schon erlebt. Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig hinterher.


----------



## Super PePe (16. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Irgendein komischer IQ - Wert ist in meinen Augen vollkommener Blödsinn. Es kommt immer auf die exakte Situation an, welche einen menschen so reagieren lässt, wie er eben reagiert und man kann viele Situationen schlicht und ergreifend nicht 1:1 nachstellen, um sie zu testen. Wenn man Menschen nach der Intelligenz oder dem IQ - Wert bewertet, ist man doch selbst nicht besser. Man sollte nach persönlichen Stärken, Verhalten, Leitungen und Eigenschaften/Gefühlen einen Menschen bewerten. Da macht es auch in einem Spiel so etwas von überhaupt nichts aus, wenn ein Mensch eine Leserechtschreibschwäche hat, solange er freundlich ist und mitspielt wie die anderen auch.
> 
> Ich kann das echt nicht mehr hören, wie selbsternannte Intelligenzbestien behaupten, die WoW Spielerschaft sei schlicht dumm. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht dich. Aber woher nimmt man sich denn das Recht einen Menschen mit dieser Bewertungsbasis als Grundlage zu bewerten. Das allein zeugt doch schon selber von niedriger Intelligenz oder zumindest einem niedrigen Sozialverständniss? Das ist doch schließlich noch ein Spiel, in dem es um's Spielen geht. Da geht es nicht darum ob eine Person x Abitur hat und Person y ein Hauptschüler ist, oder ob Person z dünn und Person k dick ist. Oder ob Person q Hartz 4 Empfänger ist und Person o ein Vielverdiener. Die gesamten Diskussionen über diese Dinge innerhalb eines Spieles sind doch nicht nur lächerlich, sondern nahezu pervers.
> 
> ...



Er bewertet nicht den IQ eines Einzelnen sondern einer Gruppe. Hier geht es auch weniger um die Kinderstube und Stärken und Schwäche eines Einzeln hier geht es um Gruppendynamik. Es geht ihm um Gruppenpsychologie. Um das einfache Prinzip eines Dabeiseins, einer Identifizierung und einer "Mittäterschaft". Wie verhält sich eine laute Gruppe wenn einer aus der Gruppe meint sie wäre zu laut (auf dem Weg zu einem Fussballspiel). Sie schauen ihn "doof" an, sie schubsen ihn eventuell ein bisschen rum (weil schubsen darf man ja mal) und im schlimmsten Fall schließen sie ihn aus der Gruppe aus - es geht um die Anpassung der eigenen Hemmschwelle (die kann sinken oder steigen). Das konträre Prinzip wäre in der Oper wenn einer zu "laut" empfunden wird. Es geht um die Positionierung, um Hierarchien in einer Gruppe. Kritisch wird es dann wenn Verhaltensmuster und Maxime die in der Gruppe "erlernt" wurden auf das Bewegungsmuster des Einzelnen abfärbt und sein Verhalten ausserhalb von Gruppen beeinflusst.


----------



## Fipsin (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Öhm falsch. Genau das was du gesagt hast passiert sehr häufig... da kommen Vorwürfe von "Du hast doch keine Ahnung" "Was willst du mit der Gammelkarre hier "Schieb ab du hast keine Kohle" bis zu "ich f**** deine Mutter" Traurig aber wahr, alles selbst schon erlebt. Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig hinterher.



Dan nehm was anderes -.-
das ist NUR EIN BEISPIEL


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Dan nehm was anderes -.-
> das ist NUR EIN BEISPIEL



Es geht nicht um das Beispiel.... es liegt in der Natur des Menschen andere von oben herab anzusehen und sich für was besseres zu halten sobald man besser gestellt ist (Famillie, Sex, Geld, Macht, Arbeitsposition etc.). Bei manchen ist das halt stärker ausgeprägt und bei manchen weniger, in nem anonyem Onlinespiel kann sich nunmal jeder ausleben der im Leben sonst nichts erreicht, ist doch logisch. Obs jetzt mit nem dicken Schlitten, ner dicken Wohnung, ner heissen Freundin, nem gutgestellten Arbeitsplatz zusammenhängt oder halt mit nem Spiel ist eigentlich lang wie breit.


----------



## Ravolos (16. April 2011)

Ich finde, es hat sich gar nichts verändert. Schon in BC war die Community so. Vielleicht von Realm zu Realm etwas verschieden, aber sonst.

Sehe da keinen Unterschied.

Ich habe mich nicht verändert. BC war neu für mich, aber Endgame zu schwer für unsere Gilde. WoTlK war perfekt, aber dann kam leider Cata, back to BC im Endgame ...

Mehr habe ich denke ich nicht zum Thema beizusteuern.


----------



## Suki2000 (16. April 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Das ist das Sinnvollste, was ich seit langem in einem WoW-Forum gelesen hab! (und das mein ich ernst!)
> Man könnte soviele Konflikte vermeiden (und seine eigenen Nerven schonen), indem man böse Worte nicht mit gleicher Münze vergilt, sondern gelassen und cool darauf reagiert. Denn es gibt für jemanden, der provozieren möchte, fast nichts schlimmeres, als wenn man nicht auf seine Beleidigungen eingeht. Das widerspricht nämlich komplett der Logik, die er sich in seinem Universum zurechtgelegt hat: auf eine Beleidigung muss eine Beleidigung folgen, muss eine Beleidigung folgen, muss eine Beleidigung folgen...
> Probierts aus, es macht irre viel Spaß die Reaktionen zu beobachten



Ganz meine Meinung. Hab mir nach langen unnötigen Rückflamen mal gedacht wieso reagier ich nicht mal Cool und Gelassen drauff. Ich finds witzig wie manchen Leute immer Agressiver oder Verbaler werden weil man Höfflich zu ihnen ist wärend sie dich anflamen oder als Noob bezeichnen. Wenn zb zu mir wer Noob sagt ist meine Einzige Antwort darauf " Jeder hat mal Angefangen es ist kein Meister bis jetzt vom Himmel gefallen , desweiteren Entscheide ich selber wie ich Spiele achja danke für dein Kompliment" ( so in etwa^^).

Meisstens sagt man ja es wäre nur unserer Verkorkste Jugend die diese Gossensprache nutzt, Fehlanzeige es gibt genug Ältere ( Erwachsene ) die viel Schlimmer sind, aber ich will das nicht Verallgemeinern ( es gibt immer irgendwelche Idioten).


----------



## dragonfire1803 (16. April 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das müsste man überall so machen. Beispiele:
> 
> _Anmeldung zur Fahrschule ..._
> "Zeigen Sie doch mal Ihren Führerschein!" - "Den habe ich noch nicht, den will ich doch machen ..." - "Die Chance, die Prüfungen zu bestehen, ist bei Menschen ohne Führerschein zu gering. Leider können Sie sich deshalb hier nicht anmelden, um Ihren Führerschein zu machen. Aber Sie können gerne wiederkommen, wenn Sie Ihren Führerschein haben!"
> ...




Diese Beispiele sind so geil, aber leider wird das in wow auch nach diesem Motto gemacht.
Ich wollte damals mit meinem Hunter in AK den T8 Boss machen mit einer random gruppe. Dieser war gerade erst seit 2 oder 3 Tagen auf dem liveserver und dem entsprechennd kannte ich ihn noch nicht aus der Praxis. Da fragt mich der Raidleiter ob ich den schon kenne, als ich nein sagte meinte er nur: dann gehe erstmal mit deiner gildengruppe üben!!!


----------



## Legendary (16. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, wegen diesen Gründen habe ich aufgehört WoW zu spielen.
> Man wird geflamet, wenn man bei seinem uralten Main Charakter Krieger Stufe 55, eine Lederaugenklappe für Stufe 46 trägt. Auf die Bemerkung hin, dass es mein alter Main sei, und nurnoch da sei, um toll auszusehen, kam die tolle und universiell einsetzbare Antwort "HdF du n00b!"
> 
> So etwas musste ich mir nicht länger antun.



Wo zum Teufel spielt ihr immer das ihr sowas andauernd angeblich erlebt...ich spiel jetzt seit verdammten 3 Jahren auf Shattrath und habe so etwas weder im DF noch in einer einzigen Ini oder in einem Raid erlebt das jemand Hdf oder sonst etwas schreibt. Ich raffs nicht...nee...ich raffs nich, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## ohh (16. April 2011)

ich glaube die leute sind meist in radom grp so mies drauf weil viele einfach im grunde pros sind,
also schon viel zu viel wissen dank ej un guides-natürlich liegt da noch ein himmelweiter unterschied zu einem normalen vernunftbegabten spieler, der sich ein wenig mit der seiner klasse , den andren klassen, usw auseinandersetzt.

bei einem neuen mmo das rauskommt, is es da einfach anders, weils da noch keine bis listen gibt , die ultimatieve skillung noch nicht gefunden wurde
und die angehenden überpros selbst noch nicht das mindeste über das spiel wissen um wenigstens halbwegs flamen zu können

und bei wow wars genau so zumidest hab ichs so wahrgenommen als ich mitte/ende classica angefangen hab
und ein neuer content patch oder gar ein neues add on mischt auch nicht gleich alle karten neu- da schon 5 sec nach dem die testserver ihre pforten öffnen die ersten guides aus em boden sprießen


----------



## Reflox (16. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wo zum Teufel spielt ihr immer das ihr sowas andauernd angeblich erlebt...ich spiel jetzt seit verdammten 3 Jahren auf Shattrath und habe so etwas weder im DF noch in einer einzigen Ini oder in einem Raid erlebt das jemand Hdf oder sonst etwas schreibt. Ich raffs nicht...nee...ich raffs nich, ganz ehrlich.



Dann hast du verdammt nochmals Glück. Ich spiele auch schon seit 4 oder 5 Jahren und es ist erst seit den letzten 1 1/2 Jahren...


----------



## BlizzLord (16. April 2011)

Mehr Spieler = mehr Idioten = schlechtere Community

Fall gelöst.



> Im Ernst, wir spielen alle das gleiche Spiel und teilen was diesen Punkt angeht das gleiche Hobby. Um mal einen dieser ungeliebten "RL"-Vergleiche anzubringen: Stellt euch vor ein Tuning-Treff von VW Fans. Da steht der für EUR 80.000 hochgerüstete VW Golf R32 neben dem für "nur" EUR 5.000 aufgerüstete VW Golf 2 (Ich hoffe, ich sage hier nichts falsches, ich kenne mich in dieser Szene leider nicht aus). Wenn ich nun das Verhalten der WoW-Spieler auf diesen Tuning-Treff extrapoliere, müsste der Besitzer des EUR 80.000 Golf dem Besitzer des EUR 5.000 Golf mangelndes Tuning-Verständnis attestieren und ihn wild beschimpfen er möge sich doch bitte von dieser Veranstaltung entfernen. Passiert so etwas? Nein, die beiden schnappen sich ein Bier, setzen sich hin und diskutieren über ihr liebstes Hobby. In WoW ist dies schon lange nicht mehr möglich.



Face to face !=! Internet

Vergleicht nicht immer Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## hadedebyte (16. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

ich habe diese Thread wirklich mit Aufmerksamkeit gelesen weil mein mein eigener Thread doch das gleiche Thema anrührt. Und obwohl ich "nur 2 Monate" spiele hab ich jetzt doch einiges mitbekommen. In Gruppen zu spielen ist was anderes als alleine durch Quests zu laufen und viele nehmen diese Welt doch zu ernst. es ist Spass Leute, Ablenkunkung von allem was ihr im Leben nicht versteht, nicht hinkriegt. Mein Gott wow is ne Fantasiewelt und sollte das auch bleiben.


----------



## Topfkopf (16. April 2011)

Ihr seid eh alle zu dumm zum spielen. Ich spiel zwar seit ein paar monaten nich mehr, hab nie aktiv geraidet, hab Cata nur die neuen quests für Druiden gemacht aber ich bin eh der beste ihr vollnoobgimpschwachköppe. Meine skillung fürn Hunter is eh die beste, ich pwn alles was läuft man alter ey ich bin größtes tier im Ghetto alter. Und wenn du im PvP auf maul willst hol ich meine Gilde alter wir hauen alles hardcore alter richtig alles man.


Ja, so in unterhält man sich bei WoW... und warum ging mir das so leicht von der Hand? Ganz einfach, ich sitz irgendwo auf der Welt, habe werweißwas für verschleierungstechniken an bord, niemand kann mich finden wenn ich nciht will, also kann ich jeden fertig machen der nicht meine Meinung teilt. Und wenn mir wer zu sehr auf die Nerven fällt dann ignorier ich ihn halt, browser zu und fertig, aber nicht ohne noch eine beleidigung zu posten. 

Müsste sich aber jeder mit seinem echten Namen anmelden, mit Perso usw. ohne nicknames und ohne Proxy, dann würden auch alle viel gesitteter miteinander umgehen, könnte ja sein das jemand kommt und mir auf die Mütze gibt wenn ich ihn flame...


----------



## Skylo (16. April 2011)

Ja in etwa das selbe hab ich vor 2 tagen hier auch geschrieben @Topfkopf, anders sehe ich sonst keine Lösung damit sich die Leute wieder richtig benehmen.


----------



## Pluto-X (16. April 2011)

Also ich treffe immer noch viele Spieler mit denen man wirklich Spass hat und die das ganze locker angehen.
Sowohl mit meinem Main als auch mit divers. Twinks im kleinen Lvl. 
Wenn der Ton manchmal zu primitiv wird (was ja leider oft der Fall ist in den chats) halte ich mich einfach raus oder geh aus der Gruppe.
Ich beteilige mich auch nie an irgendwelchen Sinnlos-chats im /2 oder /1 z.Bsp, das überseh ich einfach.
Ich spiele seit 3 jahren und habe keinen einzigen Spieler auf der Ignoliste und wurde auch noch nie persönlich beleidigt .
Man hat durchaus einiges selbst in der Hand.


----------



## Sarjin (16. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> ähm, ich will ja nicht meckern... Aber du weisst schon für was Anonymous steht?



We are anonymous.
Anonymous is legion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Anonymous*


----------



## Selsalo (17. April 2011)

Ich kann die Aussagen des TE mit bestem Gewissen unterschreiben. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sich ein Teil der Community in den letzten 5 Jahren, die ich nun schon spiele, echt verändert hat. Ich weiss, du hast am Anfang geschrieben, dass du das "Früher war alles besser"- Argument nicht hören willst, aber ich bringe es jetzt trotzdem mal:

Meine richtig aktive Zeit und gleichzeitig die meiner Gilde hat mit Release von BC begonnen. Vorher bin ich nur vereinzelt raiden gewesen, weil mir einfach die Zeit gefehlt hat. Da muss ich sagen, war Classic doch ein bisschen nachteilig, vom Zeitfaktor betrachtet.
BC jedoch fand ich einfach nur genial. Die Klassen waren super ausgeglichen (nur für die, die es interessiert: ich spiele mit Herz und Seele Schamane) und die Raids waren einfach großartig. Wir haben anfangs Monate in Karazhan rumgekrebst, bis irgendwann 40 Leute aus der Gilde ihr komplettes EQ aus Kara hatten. Natürlich war es für die, die alles schon hatten, langweilig, aber sie sind mitgegangen, weil es Spass gemacht hat, mit der Gilde raiden zu gehen. Und Kara ist mir bis WotLK nie langweilig geworden, ebensowenig SSC oder Hyjal.
Aber die Leute waren einfach noch korrekter. Wir waren keine Hardcore-Progressgilde, wir haben einfach gespielt. Später wurde es dann ein bisschen strenger, aber wir haben immer den Spass beibehalten und nach jedem Firstkill gefeiert. Auch haben wir ab und an einfach irgendwelche Leute mitgenommen, die vielleicht nicht nach SSC gekommen sind oder nach FdS, um ihnen das Ganze mal zu zeigen. Wir haben ihnen während dem Trash alles erklärt und es hat immer super gefunzt. 
Auch auf dem Server selbst war das Miteinander wesentlich besser. Hat man im Handelschat nach Urfeuer gefragt, kamen sofort 5 Wisps von Leuten, mit denen man irgendwann mal in einer Instanz war, und wir haben uns auf einen Preis geeinigt, der nicht unbedingt auf AH-Niveau war.
Ab WotLK konne man das kaum noch machen. Durch den Dungeonbrowser ist das familiäre Gefühl auf so einem Server irgendwie kaputtgemacht worden. Plötzlich kannte man die Leute, mit denen man losgezogen ist kaum noch. Und die Raids waren doch recht lachhaft. Wir haben uns für WotLK eingentlich vorgehabt, unsere Raidlinie etwas straffer zu gestalten, doch Naxx und Maly waren wirklich nicht heftig....
Und jetzt zu Cata, da kann man froh sein, wenn man nochmal eine Antwort erhält, wenn man wen anwispert. Wenn ich mit einem Twink in den Pestländern einen 85er frage, ob er mir eben kurz bei einer Quest hilft, kommt als Antwort, wenn denn überhaupt eine kommt, nur ein genervtes "bin archi am farmn!" und schon ist er weg. Oder wenn du in den Hauptstädten nach irgendetwas gefragt wird, kommen meist nur dumme Flames.

Kurz zusammengefasst: den meisten Spielern sind ihre Mitspieler mitlerweile sehr egal. Und auch die von dir angesprochene perfektionistische Spielweise kotzt mich heftigst an. Wenn man zwei Wochen nach Release in eine Instanz kommt, in der man noch nicht war, weil ich lieber über Quests als über Inzen gelevelt habe, wird erwartet, dass man alle Taktiken, insbesondere die spezifische, die der Tank fahren will, sofort beherrscht. Wenn dem nicht der Fall ist oder man Boss X mit einer anderen Taktik kennt, dann wird man gleich geflamt.


----------



## Kuisito (17. April 2011)

Was aus uns passiert ist? Mit uns meine ich mal die Community, die schon laenger spielt.
Stellt euch mal diese Fragen: Warum spiele ich dieses Spiel ueberhaupt? Ist es weil, weil es mir Spass macht? Ist es, weil es eine Art Flucht aus der Realitaet ist?
Ich nehme mal an, das diese beiden Fragen ein und das selbe sind. 

Der grosse Unterschied zwischen der guten Community und der Flamer ist doch, das wir unsere eigenen Probleme nicht ins Spiel bringen,
diese auslassen, und deshalb nicht daran denken. Deshalb sind wir netter, hilfsbereiter. Das ist einfachste Psychologie.

Die anderen hingegen, lassen ihren Frust im Spiel aus, an der Community, meistens an uns. 
Dies verdirbt die Atmosphere, einfach alles. 

Es verdirbt das Spiel.

Ich persoenlich habe deswegen schon aufgehoert.


----------



## mcwz (17. April 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ich sitz irgendwo auf der Welt, habe werweißwas für verschleierungstechniken an bord, niemand kann mich finden wenn ich nciht will, also kann ich jeden fertig machen der nicht meine Meinung teilt. Und wenn mir wer zu sehr auf die Nerven fällt dann ignorier ich ihn halt, browser zu und fertig, aber nicht ohne noch eine beleidigung zu posten.
> 
> Müsste sich aber jeder mit seinem echten Namen anmelden, mit Perso usw. ohne nicknames und ohne Proxy, dann würden auch alle viel gesitteter miteinander umgehen, könnte ja sein das jemand kommt und mir auf die Mütze gibt wenn ich ihn flame...



Klar trägt die Anonymität dazu bei, dass sich manche aufführen wie die Axt im Wald. Aber die Leute die das tun sind im RL auch nicht viel anders/besser. Es sei denn die leiden alle an gespaltener Persönlichkeit.

Es gibt nunmal sehr viele niveaulose Idioten auf dieser Welt und die treiben sich eben auch in WoW rum. Ein kluger Mann hat mal gesagt: "Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Aber beim Universum bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher." Damit hat er auch vollkommen recht.

Was das Anmelden mit echten Namen usw. angeht. Dann kann Blizzard die Server schliessen, weil niemand mehr das das Spiel zockt. Im RL lässt man sich ja auch nicht von jedem mit dem man sich unterhält den Ausweis zeigen. Das einzige was die Axt im Wald Konsorten hier davon abhält sich verbal so aus dem Fenster zu lehnen, ist die Tatssache dass sie dann vermutlich eine aufs Maul bekommen würden :-)


----------



## bzzzu (17. April 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ja, so in unterhält man sich bei WoW... und warum ging mir das so leicht von der Hand? Ganz einfach, ich sitz irgendwo auf der Welt, habe werweißwas für verschleierungstechniken an bord, niemand kann mich finden wenn ich nciht will, also kann ich jeden fertig machen der nicht meine Meinung teilt. Und wenn mir wer zu sehr auf die Nerven fällt dann ignorier ich ihn halt, browser zu und fertig, aber nicht ohne noch eine beleidigung zu posten.
> müsste sich aber jeder mit seinem echten Namen anmelden, mit Perso usw. ohne nicknames und ohne Proxy, dann würden auch alle viel gesitteter miteinander umgehen, könnte ja sein das jemand kommt und mir auf die Mütze gibt wenn ich ihn flame...


Klar kann einem keiner auf die Mütze geben, aber das eigene Gewissen könnte einen davon abhalten...oder vielleicht das Anstandsgefühl, das einem sagt, dass man mit einem realen Menschen spricht, der am anderen Ende des Bildschirms sitzt und derjenige genauso Respekt verdient, wie man erwartet, dass er einem selbst gegenüber an den Tag gelegt wird. Oder vielleicht könnte einem seine Erziehung sagen, dass man so nicht mit einer anderen Person, die genauso denkt, fühlt und handelt, wie man selbst, umgeht. Es gibt so viele Gründe, in der virtuellen Welt die gleichen Umgangsformen zu pflegen, wie im "echten" Leben. Aber es ist für manche (nicht falsch verstehen Topfkopf, nicht auf dich bezogen! Ich hab nur dein Zitat als Anknüpfungspunkt genommen) anscheinend viel reizvoller, sich wie der letzte Idiot zu benehmen und dann alles mit der Anonymität des Internets zu rechtfertigen. Dann kann man wenigstens mit dem guten Gefühl des "dem hab ichs aber gegeben!" den PC abschalten!

Den echten Namen zwangsweise anzeigen zu lassen halte ich übrigens für keine gute Idee. Das mag zwar helfen, die Hemmschwelle für Beleidigungen höher anzusetzen, aber ganz ehrlich: lieber ein paar Beleidigungen in einem Spiel ertragen, als nur noch personalisiert durchs Internet surfen zu müssen (und dazu wird es definitiv kommen, wenn erst einmal einer damit anfängt). Dann ist man nämlich ganz schnell beim gläsernen Menschen, über den jeder von der letzten Ebay-Ersteigerung, bis hin vielleicht zu politischen Einstellungen oder sonstigen höchstpersönlichen Dingen alles im Internet herausfinden kann. Insofern ist die Anonymität des Internets auch ein ziemlicher Segen, den man, denke ich, nicht leichtfertig aufgeben sollte (v.a. weil man ja den Schritt, einmal vollzogen, nicht mehr so ohne weiteres rückgängig machen kann). Aber gut, das ist ein eigenes Thema.


----------



## subzero0 (17. April 2011)

Also ich hab hier im Thema denke fast alles gelesen und es waren immer alle derselben Meinung wie der Threadersteller (naja also so ziemlich der Selben Meinung). Was schließe ich daraus? a) entweder "die andere Fraktion" interessiert sich hierfür nicht oder b) die trauen sich nicht zu schreiben (*grins*) ... oder c) diese sogenannte andere Fraktion ist in der GANZEN Community, die ganzen Vorposter mit enthalten!

-Passt auf!- Meistens redet man einfach über andere, über Gott und die Welt und wie schlecht doch alles sei. Vielleicht sollte man irgendwo doch mal schauen ob man nicht selbst so ein ,,Ego-Verhalten" manchmal unbewusst aufweist. 

Kurz etwas über mich: Ich bin zugegeben ein *Flamer* (naja so oder so ähnlich^^)!
Ich liebe Klassenguides und Twinken! Ich verbringe durchschnittlich 5 Stunden am Tag mit WoW! Ich habe eine schöne Gilde die regelmäßig 25er raidet und auch einigermaßen erfolgreich ist! Ich bin der Meinung Kritikfähig zu sein würde sehr vieles bessern! Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und trinke sehr gerne Vodka! Ich spiele 3,5 Jahre Wow! 

Wenn ich jemanden in einer Instanz anschreibe, dass er dies und jenes besser machen kann (das nennt man übrigens konstruktive Kritik), krieg ich meistens dies zurück: 
Er: Ich weiß wie ich diese Klasse spielen soll, ich spiel die schon sehr lange. (wenn überhaupt eine Antwort kommt)
Ich: Wieso probierst du es nicht einfach mal aus? 
Er: zu 80% <keine Antwort> oder er fühlt sich beleidigt/angegriffen und schreibt soetwas ,,angepasstes" - hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. 

Ehrlichgesagt habe ich wirklich noch nie jemanden beschimpft mit Noob oder sonst was und ich wurde auch (in 3 Jahren WoW)fast bis gar nicht beschimpft, denn nur 1-2% der gesamten Community sind wirklich solche Leute wie ihr sie darstellt. Ich für meinen Teil will die Spieler nur etwas bessern, denn wenn ein Schattenpriester in einer -sagen wir- LV 75 Instanz 400 DpS fährt, macht er irgendetwas falsch UND wenn alle so sein würden wie er (Gott bewahre) würd man mit der Instanz nie fertig werden. Außerdem macht es mir echt Spaß wenn Leute meine Ratschläge einfach annehmen (das passier schätzungsweise zu 30%) und man es gleich in der nächsten Mobgruppe merkt. 
Zum Schluss will ich noch von mir behaupten, dass ich mein Verhalten auch wirklich analysiere und wenn ich mit dem Gegenüber nicht einer Meinung benutze ich richtige Argumente und versuche auch mal es aus dem anderen Blickwinkel zu sehen.

Vielleicht versteht ihr ja mein en Gedankengang.. ich bin heute total verkatert und ja... ^^

mfg
sub


----------



## Schlamm (17. April 2011)

subzero0 schrieb:


> n in einer Instanz anschreibe, dass er dies und jenes besser machen kann (das nennt man übrigens konstruktive Kritik), krieg ich meistens dies zurück:
> Er: Ich weiß wie ich diese Klasse spielen soll, ich spiel die schon sehr lange. (wenn überhaupt eine Antwort kommt)
> Ich: Wieso probierst du es nicht einfach mal aus?
> Er: zu 80% <keine Antwort> oder er fühlt sich beleidigt/angegriffen und schreibt soetwas ,,angepasstes" - hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


Ich finde der Ton macht die Musik. 

Jemanden auf Fehler aufmerksam zu machen, da gehört Feingefühl dazu. Wenn ich sehe, dass der DD-Krieger mit Stab durch die Ini boxt, gibt es mehere Wege ihn daraufhin zu weisen.
Was der andere antwortet hast du uns ja geschrieben, aber wie hast du gefragt?^^

Nennt es übertriebene Höfflichkeit, aber da muss man sehr behutsam sein. "Das muss man abkönnen" mögt ihr sagen. Im Prinzip schon, aber wir wissen doch wohin das führt...

"Hey DD, Krieger spielen nicht mit Stäben". Was meint ihr denn was da zurück kommt? Sei die Kritik noch so konstruktiv sein, das endet doch in einem Fiasko. "Die Leute müssen Kritikfähiger sein". Jeder der so Kritik äußert will nicht helfen, sondern einfach nur einen STreit bei welchem er weiß: Ich bin im Recht.


----------



## Blackout1091 (17. April 2011)

Kuisito schrieb:


> Was aus uns passiert ist? Mit uns meine ich mal die Community, die schon laenger spielt.
> Stellt euch mal diese Fragen: Warum spiele ich dieses Spiel ueberhaupt? Ist es weil, weil es mir Spass macht? Ist es, weil es eine Art Flucht aus der Realitaet ist?
> Ich nehme mal an, das diese beiden Fragen ein und das selbe sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deis (17. April 2011)

Was mit uns passiert ist? Die Antwort ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Im Westen nichts Neues.
Diese, aehnliche und haertere Diskussionen gibt es schon, seit es WoW gibt. Auch in Vanilla Classic war dies schon an der Tagesordnung. Irgendwann ist halt der Zeitpunkt an dem es jeden persoenlich erreicht. Eine gewisse Zeit ist man von solchen Dinge verschont, das koennen Tage, Woche, Monate oder auch Jahre sein, aber dann ploetzlich heisst es "Willkommen zu Flame Wars 1.0". Von dem Moment an nimmt man das Spiel anders wahr. Schneller als man gucken kann folgt dann Flame Wars 2.0, 3.0, X-MAS- Edition, Flame Wars Rebirth und so weiter. Die Community ist immernoch die Gleiche wie vor 3 Jahren. Das werden viele die hier und in anderen Foren schon laenger aktiv sind bestaetigen. Es sind immer die gleichen "Veraenderungen" die wahrgenommen werden. Alle paar Wochen, bis Monate kommt diese oder eine aehliche Frage auf.

Von daher brauchst Du Dir eigentlich keine tieferen Gedanken machen, das ist das Spiel nicht wert 
Mal so gedanklich ankratzen ok, aber nicht verzagen wenn Du nicht DIE Antwort findest. Es gibt sie naemlich nicht.


----------



## Shaila (17. April 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Er bewertet nicht den IQ eines Einzelnen sondern einer Gruppe. Hier geht es auch weniger um die Kinderstube und Stärken und Schwäche eines Einzeln hier geht es um Gruppendynamik. Es geht ihm um Gruppenpsychologie. Um das einfache Prinzip eines Dabeiseins, einer Identifizierung und einer "Mittäterschaft". Wie verhält sich eine laute Gruppe wenn einer aus der Gruppe meint sie wäre zu laut (auf dem Weg zu einem Fussballspiel). Sie schauen ihn "doof" an, sie schubsen ihn eventuell ein bisschen rum (weil schubsen darf man ja mal) und im schlimmsten Fall schließen sie ihn aus der Gruppe aus - es geht um die Anpassung der eigenen Hemmschwelle (die kann sinken oder steigen). Das konträre Prinzip wäre in der Oper wenn einer zu "laut" empfunden wird. Es geht um die Positionierung, um Hierarchien in einer Gruppe. Kritisch wird es dann wenn Verhaltensmuster und Maxime die in der Gruppe "erlernt" wurden auf das Bewegungsmuster des Einzelnen abfärbt und sein Verhalten ausserhalb von Gruppen beeinflusst.



Ob er den IQ eines Einzelnen, oder aber den einer ganzen Gruppe bewertet, ist für mich unerheblich, da dieser Wert für mich keine größere Bedeutung hat. Außerdem muss ich dir widersprechen. Eine Gruppendynamik wird doch erst durch die Verhaltens- und Spielweisen der einzelnen Gruppenmitglieder ermöglicht. Wenn eine bestimmte Person sich eher negativ verhält, dann hätte dies doch auch eher negative Folgen für die von dir genannte Gruppendynamik. Sprich: Diese Gruppendynamik setzt sich doch erst aus den einzelnen Verhaltensarten zusammen. Wenn man dann an seinem eigenen Verhalten arbeitet, dann kann man die Gruppendynamik auch positiv verbessern. Es ist nämlich nicht gut, wenn man sich immer der Gruppe anpasst, wenn diese z.B. über jeden noch so kleinen Fehler meckert oder jeden blöd anmacht. Dann muss man selbst einfach mal ruhig sein und versuchen es hinzunehmen. Weil eine Anpassung wäre in diesem Fall ja wohl eher negativ.


----------



## Topfkopf (17. April 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Den echten Namen zwangsweise anzeigen zu lassen halte ich übrigens für keine gute Idee. Das mag zwar helfen, die Hemmschwelle für Beleidigungen höher anzusetzen, aber ganz ehrlich: lieber ein paar Beleidigungen in einem Spiel ertragen, als nur noch personalisiert durchs Internet surfen zu müssen (und dazu wird es definitiv kommen, wenn erst einmal einer damit anfängt). Dann ist man nämlich ganz schnell beim gläsernen Menschen, über den jeder von der letzten Ebay-Ersteigerung, bis hin vielleicht zu politischen Einstellungen oder sonstigen höchstpersönlichen Dingen alles im Internet herausfinden kann. Insofern ist die Anonymität des Internets auch ein ziemlicher Segen, den man, denke ich, nicht leichtfertig aufgeben sollte (v.a. weil man ja den Schritt, einmal vollzogen, nicht mehr so ohne weiteres rückgängig machen kann). Aber gut, das ist ein eigenes Thema.



Um anonym zu sein, musst du anonym beginnen. Sobald du dich einmal nichtanonym irgendwo gemeldet hast, wirst du überall ähnliche Spuren hinterlassen. IPadresse, Emailadressen, Nicknames, Profilbeschreibungen, signaturen, die Art wie du schreibst usw. Wenn jemand was über dich wissen will findet er es heraus wenn du auch nur ein einziges mal nichtanonym im Netz warst. Der gläserne mensch besteht bereits. Vorratsdatenspeicherung, IPlogs, Arbeitslose müssen sämtliche kontoauszüge beim Amt abliefern und alle Verträge usw. beim Amt offenlegen, Finanzamt hat alle deine Daten, jedesmal wenn du ne Überweisung machst wissen die das, dazu komt noch GEZ und Schufa. Du bist längst gläsern. Und wenn die Jungs wollten, könnten die hier ohne weiteres deinen Nick durch deinen bürgerlichen Namen austauschen. 

Wir sind alle schon gläsern, nur wollen wir es nicht wahr haben und versuchen es zu verdrängen, und um dies zu verstärken tun wir so als ob wir mit Protesten gegen neuerungen irgendwas ausrichten können, dabei sind wir schon so durchsichtig wie Luft an einem klaren Sommertag.


----------



## Shaila (17. April 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Um anonym zu sein, musst du anonym beginnen. Sobald du dich einmal nichtanonym irgendwo gemeldet hast, wirst du überall ähnliche Spuren hinterlassen. IPadresse, Emailadressen, Nicknames, Profilbeschreibungen, signaturen, die Art wie du schreibst usw. Wenn jemand was über dich wissen will findet er es heraus wenn du auch nur ein einziges mal nichtanonym im Netz warst. Der gläserne mensch besteht bereits. Vorratsdatenspeicherung, IPlogs, Arbeitslose müssen sämtliche kontoauszüge beim Amt abliefern und alle Verträge usw. beim Amt offenlegen, Finanzamt hat alle deine Daten, jedesmal wenn du ne Überweisung machst wissen die das, dazu komt noch GEZ und Schufa. Du bist längst gläsern. Und wenn die Jungs wollten, könnten die hier ohne weiteres deinen Nick durch deinen bürgerlichen Namen austauschen.
> 
> Wir sind alle schon gläsern, nur wollen wir es nicht wahr haben und versuchen es zu verdrängen, und um dies zu verstärken tun wir so als ob wir mit Protesten gegen neuerungen irgendwas ausrichten können, dabei sind wir schon so durchsichtig wie Luft an einem klaren Sommertag.



Nun, kann man im Grunde unterschreiben. Deshalb muss man es aber nicht auch noch fördern. Es ist ja ein Unterschied ob ich bewusst gläsern bin oder gegen meinen Willen bzw. unbewusst. Leider (?) scheint es so, als wäre die Zukunft mit Anonymität kaum noch vereinbar, obwohl sie im Moment eigentlich wichtiger als je zu vor ist, auch wenn das viele Menschen nicht wissen oder auch nicht einsehen. Aber mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt, das wäre jetzt Off - Topic.


----------



## Super PePe (17. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ob er den IQ eines Einzelnen, oder aber den einer ganzen Gruppe bewertet, ist für mich unerheblich, da dieser Wert für mich keine größere Bedeutung hat. Außerdem muss ich dir widersprechen. Eine Gruppendynamik wird doch erst durch die Verhaltens- und Spielweisen der einzelnen Gruppenmitglieder ermöglicht. Wenn eine bestimmte Person sich eher negativ verhält, dann hätte dies doch auch eher negative Folgen für die von dir genannte Gruppendynamik. Sprich: Diese Gruppendynamik setzt sich doch erst aus den einzelnen Verhaltensarten zusammen. Wenn man dann an seinem eigenen Verhalten arbeitet, dann kann man die Gruppendynamik auch positiv verbessern. Es ist nämlich nicht gut, wenn man sich immer der Gruppe anpasst, wenn diese z.B. über jeden noch so kleinen Fehler meckert oder jeden blöd anmacht. Dann muss man selbst einfach mal ruhig sein und versuchen es hinzunehmen. Weil eine Anpassung wäre in diesem Fall ja wohl eher negativ.



Das ist alles sehr ehrenvoll und reflektiert nur leider funktioniert das so einfach in der Praxis nicht - so sehr ich es auch bedauere.


----------



## Shaila (17. April 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Das ist alles sehr ehrenvoll und reflektiert nur leider funktioniert das so einfach in der Praxis nicht - so sehr ich es auch bedauere.



Ich kann auch viel behaupten, wenn der Tag lang ist. Sich selbst mal zu hinterfragen ist sicher manchmal schwer, aber gewiss kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Auch nicht in der Praxis.


----------



## Falcoron (17. April 2011)

Tja - einige haben es ja schon vielfach angesprochen - Anonymität Internet. 
Doch diesen Beitrag hätte man auch schon viel viel früher erstellen können - deswegen bin ich auch recht begeistert davon, dass sich jemand dafür hergegeben hat dies endlich zu tun. 

Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass längere Posts, die über 10 Zeilen gehen nicht gelesen werden oder gar am Ende missverstanden werden; fasse ich mich kurz. 
1. Mehr Spieler = mehr Müll auf allen Gebieten. 
2. Unantastbarkeit - meist sind die mit der größten Klappe auch diejenigen denen es im RL an Rückrad fehlt. 
3. Das Spiel ist alt - es wird nicht mehr probiert sondern ehr studiert. Alles was Fakt wird, wird gleich veröffentlicht und als Maßstab für alle anderen genommen
4. Mit wachsenden Erfolg im Spiel - sprich "Epixxe"; steigt die Überheblichkeit (nicht bei allen aber den meisten...und dies ist keine Vermutung)

soweit von mir ^^ 

Falcoron


----------



## bzzzu (18. April 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Um anonym zu sein, musst du anonym beginnen. Sobald du dich einmal nichtanonym irgendwo gemeldet hast, wirst du überall ähnliche Spuren hinterlassen. IPadresse, Emailadressen, Nicknames, Profilbeschreibungen, signaturen, die Art wie du schreibst usw. Wenn jemand was über dich wissen will findet er es heraus wenn du auch nur ein einziges mal nichtanonym im Netz warst. Der gläserne mensch besteht bereits. Vorratsdatenspeicherung, IPlogs, Arbeitslose müssen sämtliche kontoauszüge beim Amt abliefern und alle Verträge usw. beim Amt offenlegen, Finanzamt hat alle deine Daten, jedesmal wenn du ne Überweisung machst wissen die das, dazu komt noch GEZ und Schufa. Du bist längst gläsern. Und wenn die Jungs wollten, könnten die hier ohne weiteres deinen Nick durch deinen bürgerlichen Namen austauschen.
> 
> Wir sind alle schon gläsern, nur wollen wir es nicht wahr haben und versuchen es zu verdrängen, und um dies zu verstärken tun wir so als ob wir mit Protesten gegen neuerungen irgendwas ausrichten können, dabei sind wir schon so durchsichtig wie Luft an einem klaren Sommertag.


Sicher, aber im Moment KANN ich noch drüber entscheiden, ob ich Anonym bleiben möchte oder nicht. Und ganz so einfach ists ja für den Otto-Normalsurfer nun auch wieder nicht, Internet-Pseudonyme dem echten Namen zuzuordnen. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, man geht entsprechend sensibel mit seinen Daten um, denn wie du schon schriebst: anonym ist, wer sich anonym gibt. Wenn ich meinen echten Namen, verifiziert vielleicht noch durch Personalausweiskontrolle oder so etwas, aber verwenden MUSS, um überhaupt noch irgendetwas im Internet tun zu können, habe ich die Entscheidung, durch größtmögliche Sorgfalt so gut es geht anonym zu bleiben eben nicht mehr, wird sie mir doch abgeschnitten. Und das ist aus meiner Sicht der entscheidende Unterschied! Was ich damit im Grunde sagen will ist, dass man nicht immer nur die Anonymität des Internets verteufeln, sondern die Forderung nach realen Namen auch mit all ihren Konsequenzen zu Ende denken sollte


----------



## orkman (18. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> P.S. Um auch zu beweisen, dass ich mich selbst verändert habe.
> 
> Nehmen wir das Beispiel "Loot" zu classic-Zeiten und heute. Damals begnügten sich 40 Spieler mit 2 Gegenständen pro Boss, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Gerade bei einem Set-Teil führte dies dazu, dass manche Spieler (auch ich) mal 3 bis 4 Monate überhaupt nichts bekommen haben. Meine Schwägerin hat ihre T2-Hose eine Woche vor der Veröffentlichung von BC bekommen. Aber war das damals schlimm? Nein, im Gegenteil, ich habe sogar damals im PSH sage und schreibe 20 Minuten zugebracht und mich mit meinem Hexerkollegen um einen Ring gestritten. Es ging aber nicht darum, dass ich ihn haben wollte, nein, wir beide wollten darauf verzichten, obwohl es sich um den bis dato besten Caster-Ring gehandelt hat. Jeder wollte für den anderen verzichten.
> 
> Und heute? Heute ärgert man sich schon ein wenig, wenn man mal ein paar Wochen keine neuen epischen Gegenstände erhalten hat. Auch ich ertappe mich manchmal dabei, rufe mir dann aber ganz schnell die alten Zeiten zurück und merke, dass es schwachsinn ist, sich um so etwas Gedanken zu machen.....



nice von dir ... ich hab die alten alten zeiten nicht gekannt ... leider ...

was mir vorgekommen ist ? gestern schreib ich im handelschannel dass ich fluechtiges feuer verkaufe , und wurde dann von 3 typen im handelschannel vollgeflamed ... ich ignorier leute mit dem IQ von ner Zimmertemperatur einfach ... wieso der flame ? weils anscheinend zu spaet war um Handel betreiben zu wollen ... und die herren sahen es als spamm an ... nur weil man alle 2 min 1 oder 2 mal auf das makro klickt


----------



## Holydud (18. April 2011)

Nabend!

Ich weiß nicht, ob jemand das selbe oder zumindest etwas ähnliches geschrieben hat,
aber ist euch schon einmal aufgefallen, dass die Einstellung, von der hier so oft gesprochen wird, sich 
ständig selber neu erfindet?

Also:"Früher, da waren die Leute netter, da haben die einem noch alles erklärt. Und heute, die neue
 		Generation, ja die sind nur noch arrogant etc."
Danach hab ich mir ein Paar Gedanken darüber gemacht und was ist mir da aufgefallen?
Diesen Wandel gibt es immer wieder, immer wieder aufs Neue, sobald neuer Content kommt.
Am stärksten ist dies zu beobachten, wenn ein Addon erscheint.

Ich habe 3 Releases miterlebt, also quasi alle.
Und immer wurde man, als ALLE den neuen Raidcontent erforscht haben, ohne großartige Anmerkungen wegen Gear oder
Skillung mitgenommen und ZUSAMMEN hat man dann probiert die neuen Bosse zu legen.

Das gleiche beim Questen, am Anfang helfen sich alle und laden sich in Gruppen ein und alles ist gut.

Doch nach einer Weile, da geht das Theater los, sei es "Full-Epic", "mind. Gearscore" oder zur Zeit "mind. Item-lvl".
Da wird dann aussortiert und abgestempelt.
Doch auch das muss man von 2 Seiten sehen.

Oft geht es einem so, dass man sich abrackert, jeden Boss auswendig lernt und das Movement beherrscht und man scheitert immer wieder daran,
dass man jemanden in der Gruppe hat, der den Boss zum ersten Mal macht und keine Ahnung hat.Leider ist es besonders im aktuellen Content so, dass selbst, wenn nur eine Person failt, einfach alle mit in den Tod gerissen werden.^^

Ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, doch ich verstehe, dass wenn es einem immer wieder passiert, wodurch man erheblich in seinem Fortschritt gebremst wird, man irgendwann zum Schluss kommt, dass man jetzt nur noch Leute sucht, die auf gleichem Stand sind um erfolgreich zu sein.
Denn dieses nicht Vorankommen, beeinträchtigt definitiv das Spielgefühl. Es ist nun mal Content und den man sehen möchte.

Klar kann man jetzt wieder flamen, "baaah.....sucht dir ne Gilde bla bla", aber es gibt halt auch Leute die einfach partout keine Zeit haben um regelmäßig 
vorm PC zu sitzen.

Klar sollte man trotzdem Rücksicht auf Neulinge nehmen und sie unterstützen, denn je mehr Leute man auf einem Server hat, die die Bosse kennen,
desto unwahrscheinlicher wird es auf Ahnungslose zu treffen.

Von daher sollte man ein gesundes Mittelmaß, wie so oft und bei vielen Dingen, finden.
Doch eines sollte man nie machen!
Flamen!Jemanden nieder machen und sich als etwas besseres Darstellen.
Genauso sind Kicks aus solchen Gründen, wie Ahnungslosigkeit oder "Unterequipptheit" meiner Meinung nach einfach unverschämt und gehören bestraft.





Noch etwas am Rande zum Thema "früher war alles besser"!
also ich habe den Wandel miterlebt und muss sagen, dass es eben NICHT alles besser war.
Stellt euch mal vor, alle nachträglich eingeführten Funktionen, Interfaceveränderungen, Klassenänderungen,
wären nicht vorhanden.
Das Spiel würde doch recht kahl aussehen ;-)

Was ich ausdrücken möchte könnte man zum Beispiel so verdeutlichen.
Wenn man vor langer Zeit ein Computerspiel gespielt hat, und es einem wirklich Spaß gemacht hat und damals eine wirklich "bombenmäßige" 
Grafik hatte, behält man es auch so in Erinnerung.
Man denkt immer wieder an das Spiel, und erinnert sich an eine "gute" Grafik, doch wenn man das Spiel, dann heute noch einmal sieht,
dann merkt man erst, wie (im Vergleich zu heute) "scheiße" es doch eigl aussieht.

Mir fällt da zum Beispiel Mortal Combat 1,2 und 3 ein, ich dachte Jahrelang, dass die Grafik der Hammer wäre und dass die neuen Beat'em Ups lange nicht so gut 
aussehen würden. Doch als ich es dann mal wieder gespielt habe, ist mir einiges klar geworden.

Ich denke so ähnlich verhält es sich bei WoW, doch viele wollen das einfach nicht wahr haben!

Ich denke auch immer wieder gerne an alte Zeiten zurück, doch nüchtern betrachtet ist WoW heute doch um Einiges besser.
Wäre es so geblieben, wie damals, dann wäre es schon lange nicht mehr an der Marktspitze, sondern im Nichts verschwunden!



Und da muss man wirklich einmal vor Blizzard den Hut ziehen, sie schaffen es ein Spiel unglaublich lange am Leben zu erhalten, und das mit wirklich sinnvollen Neuerungen!


So weit von mir aus ;-)
Hoffe ich habe nicht allzu viel wiederholt, denn den gesamten Thread zu lesen braucht viel Zeit und
im Angesicht der bereits weit vorangeschrittenen Zeit, entschuldigt, dass ich nicht alles gelesen habe. ^^


MFG Holydud



/edit   habe versucht ein Paar Fehler zu korrigieren, hab nicht alle gefunden, aber das hängt mit meinem Wachheitsgrad zusammen


----------



## bzzzu (18. April 2011)

Holydud schrieb:


> Was ich ausdrücken möchte könnte man zum Beispiel so verdeutlichen.
> Wenn man vor langer Zeit ein Computerspiel gespielt hat, und es einem wirklich Spaß gemacht hat und damals eine wirklich "bombenmäßige"
> Grafik hatte, behält man es auch so in Erinnerung.
> Man denkt immer wieder an das Spiel, und erinnert sich an eine "gute" Grafik, doch wenn man das Spiel, dann heute noch einmal sieht,
> dann merkt man erst, wie (im Vergleich zu heute) "scheiße" es doch eigl aussieht.


Das ist, wie ich finde, ein wirklich sehr schöner und gelungener Vergleich. Genau wie insgesamt eig. die Kernaussagen deines Posts, die es gut treffen.


----------



## ufzu (19. April 2011)

Ich habe mitte BC angefangen mit WoW und ja damals war es einfach wirklich besser.

Was ich schonmal irgendwo im Forum schrieb,damals haben wir Neulinge gerne begleitet um von Menethil nach SW zu kommen.
Es war ein langer Fußmarsch mit klitzekleinen Hindernissen aber wir haben es gerne gemacht.
Auch Hilfsbereitschaft bei Fragen war genug da.

Heute gibts das oft gesehene "gogo" oder auch "ogog" und keiner hat oder will mehr Zeit für andere haben !

Man konnte richtig sehen,wie die Hilfsbereitschaft sank und das geflame stieg.

Aber das Verhalten und das Benehmen seiner Spieler kann Blizz nicht ändern,leider !


----------



## Holydud (19. April 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> Ich habe mitte BC angefangen mit WoW und ja damals war es einfach wirklich besser.
> 
> Was ich schonmal irgendwo im Forum schrieb,damals haben wir Neulinge gerne begleitet um von Menethil nach SW zu kommen.
> Es war ein langer Fußmarsch mit klitzekleinen Hindernissen aber wir haben es gerne gemacht.
> ...






Genau das ist doch das Denken, was ich in meinem Post zuvor versucht habe, vor Augen zu führen!^^

Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an Mitte BC, denn da habe ich nach einer Pause, einen neuen Char hochgespielt und erst wirklich aktiv
begonnen WoW zu spielen.

Auch da wurde genau auf das Equip geguckt, bevor man mitgenommen wurde. Auch da wurde man geflamed, wenn man als Warri zum Beispiel
mal ein Teil mit Bewi wollte.
Und mir zum Beispiel wollte keiner bei der langen Marschroute von Menethil nach SW helfen, ich wurde einfach ignoriert oder es kamen Posts wie
"das ist doch nun wirklich nicht so schwer" oder "für so einen Quatsch vergeude ich meine Zeit nicht".

Also, was blieb mir übrig? Ich hab mich durchgewiped, denn keiner meiner Freunde war online.


Man hatte auch keine Chance in eine Gilde zu kommen, die einen durch die niedrigeren Raids "ziehen" wollte etc. um das Gear schnell auf ihren Stand zu bringen. 
Da muss ich sagen, dass ist heut zu tage anders, Gilden nehmen gerne Neulinge auf und helfen ihnen sich zu equippen, solange sie natürlich potenzial in ihnen sehen ;-)

Ich sage hier nicht, dass es früher schlechter, gleich oder besser war, sondern dass es nunmal eine Art Teufelskreis ist, der in WoW immer wieder aufs neue aufflammt.
Es mag sein, dass sich die Community ins "Negative" entwickelt hat, doch hängt das auch damit zu tun, dass einfach jeder mehr Ahnung hat, als damals, denn das Spiel ist extrem Einsteigerfreundlich geworden.

Es ist nicht unbedingt leichter geworden, sondern schneller zu erlernen. Und das sollte FÜR die Arbeit von Blizzard sprechen.


Grüße

Holydud


----------



## Netjeri (19. April 2011)

Ich glaube bis heute nicht das die Community sich ins schlechte Entwickelt hat, nur auffallen wird es mehr, gibt auch viel mehr Plattformen.

Ich werfe einfach einmal in den Raum das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht alle Spieler, vielleicht der grösste Teil der Zocker, sich nicht in Foren aufhält. Von den knapp 20 Leute die ich RL kenne lesen maximal 4 die Foren und ich und mein Bruder antworten oder eröffnen Threads.

Die anderen zocken oder reden im nähreren Umkreis über das Spiel. Nicht mal alle informieren sich ausschliesslich über Magazine wie Buffed oder über das Internet was es neues gibt. Meine Freundin ist jedes Mal überrascht was sich den an ihrem Lock wieder geändert hat und frägt mich dann was alles anders ist.

Ich erlebe Hilfsbereitschaft wie auch Beleidigungen tagtäglich in WoW, und das war auch zu Classiczeiten immer schon so. Es war auch zu Classiczeiten so das ungern Leute mit T1 mitgenommen wurden zu T3. Ich habe damals mich mit Randomraids bis T2 hochgearbeitet das ich dann in einen T3 Raid mitgehen durfte.

Der Klassengedanke ist ausserdem etwas was doch Menschen schon immer gepflegt haben. Gab es immer, wird es immer geben. Elitäres Verhalten gab es schon immer. Fängt schon im Kindergarten an, vielleicht sogar noch früher.

Aber ich finde es unfair zu behaupten die Community an sich sei schlechter geworden. Ich glaube das es mehrheitlich Spieler gibt die sich hier nicht beteiligen und hilfsbereitschaft zeigen sowie Geduld mit anderen Spielern. Ich tue meinen Teil dazu und helfe gerne. Ist doch auch in der Welt so das die Menschen die den armsten der Armen in Afrika, Asian und sogar hier in Europa nicht umbedingt die sind die überall viel Lärm verursachen.

Ausserdem wurde ich in 90% der Fälle nie von einem MItspieler fallen gelassen wenn ich ihn einmal auf seine Spielweise angefragt habe oder warum er jetzt hier Skillpunkte und nicht dort Punkte eingesetzt hat.

Auf shadowpriest.com werde ich immer geholfen wenn man fragen hat, ich werde nicht für mein Gear oder meine Skillung verachtet. Würde ich das aber auf ein anderes Forum posten, wäre das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit der Fall.

Ich glaube von was wir hier reden, Communitymässig, ist nicht umbedingt die WoW Community ansicht, sondern das Verhalten zwischen Mitmenschen im digitalen Zeitalter, welches gefühlt vermehrt schlechter geworden ist, aber die guten Dinge passieren eben desöftern nicht im Blick des allgemeinen Forenpöpels.


----------



## ufzu (19. April 2011)

Ja die Sache mit dem Equip war auch damals wie heute stand der Dinge,aber wer einfach nur WoW genießen wollte ohne Raids,der konnte es auch.

Als ich damals anfing war ich in einer Gilde vom Freundeskreis,denkste da hat mir einer geholfen ? Nope
Wärend des Questens habe ich einen Schweizer (glaub ich oder Ösi) getroffen,er brachte mir so manches bei und mit ihm wurde auch eine neue Gilde gegründet.
Vielleicht warst/bist du nur auf nem Unfreundlichen Server das dir damals keiner helfen wollte,aber bei mir war es anders,da man sich einfach die zeit genommen hat um anderen zu helfen.
Heute ist es doch auch so,selbst in einer Gilde muss man Glück haben,das man mit manchen noch ne non Hero gehen kann,also was solls,geh ich halt rnd non Hero bis ich für Hero equipt bin und ab da gehts dann wieder mit den Gildies weiter,das ist damals wie heute so.
Und wenn du dich durch Hero´s soweit equipt hast das du Raid ready warst,dann haben dich auch leute mitgenommen.
Hey als ich das erste mal nen Raid von innen gesehen habe stand ich da grün-blau Equipt,aber es war egal,hauptsache man hat das gemacht was man machen sollte.
Mit WotLK is das ganze schlimmer geworden wozu das Addon "Gearscore" beigetragen hat.

Klar nehmen Gilden heute auch gerne Neulinge auf,gibt ja auch Ep für die Gilde um weiter auf zu steigen.

Heute will man dank DF recht schnell durch ne Ini,damals musste man sich erst ne Gruppe suchen,mindestens 2 mussten zur Ini reisen und die anderen porten,da hat keiner mal so einfach die Ini verlassen weil ihm irgendwas nicht gepasst hat.
Nun ist es einfach so das viele am liebsten in 5 min durch ne Ini sein wollen und dadurch ist das Niveau stark gesunken,es wird geflamed wenn ein fehler gemacht wird und wenn jemand wiederworte hat wird auch schnell gekickt.

Ob im RL oder in WoW,MEINE Meinung ist: Damals war alles Besser !!!


----------



## kylezcouzin (20. April 2011)

Taulo schrieb:


> Du hast 100% recht (senkrecht und waagerecht ) spass:-)
> 
> *Auch mir geht der sittenverfall dermaßen auf die Eier *,dass ich schon aufgehört hab zu spielen.
> Anscheinend kommt nun die nächste generation immer mehr ins Spiel, und die hat einfach kein Benehmen.
> ...



haha das ist genial ausgedrückt....Das erinnert mich an den Witz mit :"Ich trinke nicht , ich rauche nicht und ich fluch auch ni...Scheiße jetz is ma die Tschick ins Bier gfalln!"


Aber ansonsten hast du Recht...

Und ich geb auch dem TE Recht.

Ich bin zwar selbst erst 17 und find es traurig wenn ich miterlebe  wie ich ein höheres Niveau als Spieler an den Tag lege die doppelt so alt sind wie ich.

Vielleicht ist das auch nur meine Ansicht aber wenn ich mir von einem 30jährigen wildestes Geflame anhören muss weil ich als Raidleiter  mal mitgewürfelt habe und  den Loot auch bekommen habe muss ich doch erkennen dass was falsch rennt. (Für alle die es genau wissen wollen: Es war PDK 25, ich war mit meinem Hunter drin und es is der nette Stab (Zwillingspakt) bei den Zwillingsvalkyren gedroppt. Es haben grade mal 2 Dudus und ich drauf gewürfelt. Der eine hat eingesehen dass ich ohnehin noch ned  so gut equipped bin. Der andere war besagter Flamer)

Ich hab schon öfters in anderen Threads (und vielleicht noch in diesem Thread bin noch ned ganz durch) was von altersseperiertem WoW gelesen, was ich allerdings idiotisch find weil es nicht zwangsweise mit dem Alter zu tun hat dass die Community  einen Niveauverfall erleidet.

Das einzige was man tun kann ist dass man sich einfach seinen Teil denkt, so wie wir es doch öfters auch im RL tun.

Jetz werden einige sagen WoW ist aber nicht das RL und es sollte doch leichter sein sich dort zu benehmen da wir ja alle das selbe Anliegen haben, nämlich WoW zu spielen.

Schon richtig aber trotzdem spielt jeder auf seine eigene Art und glauben eben WEIL wir in einer virtuellen Realität spielen müssen sie die Verhaltensregeln der Realität nicht befolgen.

Um zu einem Ende zu kommen:

Ich spiele jetz seit fast 4 Jahren und muss zugeben die Community hat an Niveau verloren.

Aber is es im RL nicht genauso?

Ich denke bevor wir in WoW wieder Niveau herstellen können müssen wir das vorher im RL tun.

Na dann cheers

mfg.Drolljega


----------



## Fedaykin (20. April 2011)

Nein, du hast vollkommen recht. WoW und das Verhalten im Spiel hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.

Ein einziger Punkt lässt mich zu der Überzeugung gelangen, dass ein Altersunterschied relevant ist. So hatten wir einmal zu den WotLK-Zeiten einen Paladin in unserem Raid, welcher erst 15 Jahre alt war. Leider kam es bei ihm sehr häufig vor, dass schlagartig WoW verlassen musste, da seine Eltern nicht wissen sollten, dass er spielt, bzw. ihm das eine oder andere Mal auch das Internet abgedreht haben.

Ich habe alterstechnisch bereits nahezug alles erlebt. 16jährige die sich reifer als 45jährige verhalten. Familienväter mit 4 Kindern die trotz "Kinder hüten" immer bei der Sache waren. Hartz4-Empfänger, welche nur noch für das Spiel gelebt haben, ebenso Studenten, Schüler und berufstätige etc. Alles war bisher dabei. Und in 6 Jahren bin ich zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass weder das Alter noch der soziale Status etwas über das Verhalten im Spiel aussagen.


----------



## kylezcouzin (20. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Nein, du hast vollkommen recht. WoW und das Verhalten im Spiel hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.
> 
> Ein einziger Punkt lässt mich zu der Überzeugung gelangen, dass ein Altersunterschied relevant ist. So hatten wir einmal zu den WotLK-Zeiten einen Paladin in unserem Raid, welcher erst 15 Jahre alt war. Leider kam es bei ihm sehr häufig vor, dass schlagartig WoW verlassen musste, da seine Eltern nicht wissen sollten, dass er spielt, bzw. ihm das eine oder andere Mal auch das Internet abgedreht haben.
> 
> Ich habe alterstechnisch bereits nahezug alles erlebt. 16jährige die sich reifer als 45jährige verhalten. Familienväter mit 4 Kindern die trotz "Kinder hüten" immer bei der Sache waren. Hartz4-Empfänger, welche nur noch für das Spiel gelebt haben, ebenso Studenten, Schüler und berufstätige etc. Alles war bisher dabei. Und in 6 Jahren bin ich zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass weder das Alter noch der soziale Status etwas über das Verhalten im Spiel aussagen.



Dein Beispiel kenn ich von mir selber da meine Mutter auch eine Zeit lang nicht wollte dass ich spiele, was ich von ihrem Standpunkt durchaus verstehe.


Aber die Sache mit dem Niveau und dem Verhalten...Ich möchte deinen Thread nicht als Flamethread kritisieren oder sonstiges, nichts läge mir ferner.

Jedoch sag ich dass der Thread so kein Ziel haben wird da es sich nie ändern wird,weißt du auf was ich hinauswill?

Ich mein natürlich waren  früher die Leute höflicher und rücksichtsvoller in WoW, aber warum?

Weil früher bei weitem nicht so viele Leute gespielt haben, und wenn dann waren es Leute die das Spiel wirklich gemocht haben und  wussten dass es fast nur andere Leute spielen die das Spiel genauso mögen.

Um es zu verdeutlichen, stell dir 5 Leute in einem Raum vor: Jeder kennt nach kurzer Zeit schon jeden und will auch niemanden verärgern. Jetzt fülln wir den Raum mal mit 300 Leuten mehr und schon nimmt keiner mehr Rücksicht weil man in der Menge untergeht.

Ich weiß das ist ein billiges Beispiel aber ich finds ganz treffend.

Worauf ich hinauswill ist dass mittlerweile fast schon "zuviele" Leute WoW spielen und deshalb nur wenige den anderen auch kennen.

Ich weiß dass du mit deinem Thread wahrscheinlich nur zum Nachdenken anregen wolltest, was ich auch absolut begrüße, jedoch wird sich in der Community sich nichts ändern wenn Blizz ned härter durchgreift, oder die Leute endlich mal wieder lernen was Respekt bedeutet.


----------



## Zangor (20. April 2011)

Ich sehe das nicht so, dass WoW die Menschen verändert, wir sind alle vorher schon so gewesen, wie wir uns im Spiel geben. Und das ist auch nicht erst seit den letzten Monaten so. Ich habe zu BC angefangen und da gab es auch schon Pseudo-Pros, Soziopathen & Co, allerdings immer nur serverbegrenzt. Dank Dungeonbrowser bekommt man jetzt auch mit unangehmen Leuten von anderen Server zu tun, deshalb erscheint es uns, als wenn es mehr davon geben würde.

Wenn ein Jeder sein Gegenüber so behandeln würde, wie er selbst es sich von Anderen wünscht, dann wäre es schon besser. Leider reicht oft ein Pseudo-Pro um eine Gruppe zu sprengen (Ein fauler Apfel verdirbt die ganze Ernte.), wenn man zwei davon in der Gruppe hat, dann ist die Gruppenauflösung nur eine Frage der Zeit, weil eine andauernde Konfrontation beider unvermeidlich scheint. Wenn beide unverhofft doch in dieselbe Kerbe schlagen, dann wird es für den Rest der Gruppe aber auch kein entspannendes gamen.


----------



## Exicoo (20. April 2011)

Naja, wenn mans mal so betrachtet. Auch in BC wurde geflamet, Leute mit schlechtem Gear ausgegrenzt usw. Auch da wollten die Leute so schnell wie möglich durch die Inis rushen. Wenn es zum Wipe kam, wurden auch die Leute geflamet. 
Recount gabs in BC auch schon. Wenn man da mal weiter unten stand, musste man auch Sätze wie: "Warum machst du so wenig Schaden? L2P " Oder ähnliches hören... Das alles war aber nicht so extrem wie heute.
Vllt. ist das dadurch zu erklären, dass WoW mittlerweile ziemlich alt ist. Die Spieler sind alte Hasen und haben einfach jede Menge Erfahrung. Wenn dann ein Neuling ankommt, akzeptieren sie nicht immer, dass er eben noch nicht über diese Erfahrung verfügt. 
Da fehlt dann vllt. die Reife, mal sozial zu sein und dem Spieler zu helfen. Ich war in BC auch noch ein "Noob". Doch nicht selten kam es vor, dass mir andere Spieler Tipps gegeben haben, wie ich besser werden kann. Das hat mir enorm geholfen. 
Heute ist der Größteil der Comm einfach egoistisch. Sie wollen schnell durch und ihre Epics abgreifen - mehr nicht!


----------



## Fedaykin (20. April 2011)

kylezcouzin schrieb:


> Weil früher bei weitem nicht so viele Leute gespielt haben, und wenn dann waren es Leute die das Spiel wirklich gemocht haben und wussten dass es fast nur andere Leute spielen die das Spiel genauso mögen.



Hm, du willst doch nun aber nicht behaupten, dass viele Spieler WoW spielen, obwohl sie es garnicht mochten?

Mal davon abgesehen, haben wieviele Spieler zum offiziellen "Release" angefangen? Vielleicht 2 Millionen? Mitte 2005 waren es bereits 5 Millionen. Klar, immer noch weniger als 12 Millionen die wir heute haben, aber dennoch verdammt viel.


----------



## kylezcouzin (20. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Hm, du willst doch nun aber nicht behaupten, dass viele Spieler WoW spielen, obwohl sie es garnicht mochten?



Nein nein so mein ich das gar nicht, nur denke ich das alteingesessene Spieler die seitm Release dabei waren und auch die 3 Millionen die nachkamen, ein wenig passionierter an die Sache rangingen weißt du auf was ich hinauswill?


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Früher war es halt notwendig, sich zu helfen, sonst kam man kaum auf Level 60. Somit hatte man auch einen gewissen Freundeskreis. Heute ist jeder innerhalb von zwei Wochen auf 80, ohne jemals einen Mitspieler gesehen zu haben. Dass da die soziale Komponente leidet, ist keine große Frage.


----------



## Fedaykin (20. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Früher war es halt notwendig, sich zu helfen, sonst kam man kaum auf Level 60. Somit hatte man auch einen gewissen Freundeskreis. Heute ist jeder innerhalb von zwei Wochen auf 80, ohne jemals einen Mitspieler gesehen zu haben. Dass da die soziale Komponente leidet, ist keine große Frage.



Ich denke Ceiwyn hat hier einen sehr wichtigen Punkt angesprochen. Der Zusammenhalt und die Notwendigkeit nach "Teamplay". Es stimmt, dass heutzutage jeder 85 werden kann, alle Berufe auf dem höchsten Skill hat, sämtliche epischen herstellbaren Gegenstände trägt und nicht ein einziges Wort mit einem Mitspieler gewechselt haben muss.

Früher war man auf Unterstützung angewiesen. Wenn ich nur an die epische Hexerquestreihe denke *träum*


----------



## Gingery (20. April 2011)

Ich kann als Spätzünder die "alten Zeiten" leider nicht beurteilen, aber natürlich werde auch ich ständig mit, für meine Begriffe, "ungewöhnlichem" Verhalten konfrontiert. Sei es in Randomgruppen in Instanzen oder Raids oder, mein Favorit, bei Trockenübungen an der Bosspuppe ("Du darfst nicht hardcasten, nur wenn procct").
Natürlich habe ich auch schon Mitspieler bei Übungen beobachtet, allerdings kam mir noch nie in den Sinn, Kommentare abzugeben, wenn keine gefordert wurden, genauso wie ich nie jemanden nach der geheiligten Gearscore gefragt habe :-)

Den Handelschannel habe ich schon lange ausgeblendet (auf unserem Server ein fast reiner Flamechannel). Ich bewege mich also fast ausschließlich im Gildenleben bzw. in dem Kreise der Mitspieler, die dauerhaft auf meiner Kontaktliste bleiben (und das hat lange gedauert, diesen Personenkreis zu finden). Am Anfang habe ich mich auch von Equip und Dmg-Meter leiten lassen, aber nachträglich hätte ich erst meine Kraft in die Suche nach diesem Personenkreis stecken sollen, denn wenn 5/10/25 Leute im TS oder Chat bei bestandenem Bossencounter ihre Freude ausdrücken, ist das besser, als jeder Loot (auch wenn ich natürlich nicht "Nein" sagen werde, wenn was für mich dabei ist).

Zur Anfangsfrage dieses Threads kann ich leider keine Antwort geben, da mir 1. der Vergleich fehlt und ich mich 2. selbst gar nicht objektiv beurteilen kann. Ich versuche im Spiel einfach authentisch zu sein und nichts zu tun, was ich außerhalb der Anonymität auch nicht tun würde. D.h., wenn jemand ein Frage stellt, bekommt er auch eine vernünftige Antwort oder wenn jemand Hilfe braucht, die ich bieten kann, dann bekommt er diese Hilfe. Solange wir alle unserer Linie treu bleiben und uns für ein paar gemütliche Stunden im Spiel zusammenfinden, solange werden wir auch Spaß am Spiel und gemeinsamen Erlebnissen haben, egal ob Encounter oder einfach nur nette Gespräche.
Wenn wir uns allerdings von dem Verhalten beeinflussen lassen, das uns selbst ärgert, erst dann müssen wir und ernsthaft die Frage stellen ..

"Was ist bloß mit uns passiert"

Und auf die Skillbaum-Diskussion steige ich gar nicht mehr ein. Ich spiele meinen Main (MM-Hunter) und meinen Lieblingstwink (ich nenne ihn mal 2. Main) (Affli-Warlock) weiterhin so, wie es mir am meisten Spaß macht. Der Rang in der Damagetabelle ist völlig bedeutungslos, wenn man selbst keinen Spaß mehr hat.

Bis dahin viel Spaß und bleibt, wie Ihr seid.

Gingery


----------



## Blackout1091 (20. April 2011)

Zangor schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nicht so, dass WoW die Menschen verändert, wir sind alle vorher schon so gewesen, wie wir uns im Spiel geben. Und das ist auch nicht erst seit den letzten Monaten so. Ich habe zu BC angefangen und da gab es auch schon Pseudo-Pros, Soziopathen & Co, allerdings immer nur serverbegrenzt. Dank Dungeonbrowser bekommt man jetzt auch mit unangehmen Leuten von anderen Server zu tun, deshalb erscheint es uns, als wenn es mehr davon geben würde.
> 
> Wenn ein Jeder sein Gegenüber so behandeln würde, wie er selbst es sich von Anderen wünscht, dann wäre es schon besser. Leider reicht oft ein Pseudo-Pro um eine Gruppe zu sprengen (Ein fauler Apfel verdirbt die ganze Ernte.), wenn man zwei davon in der Gruppe hat, dann ist die Gruppenauflösung nur eine Frage der Zeit, weil eine andauernde Konfrontation beider unvermeidlich scheint. Wenn beide unverhofft doch in dieselbe Kerbe schlagen, dann wird es für den Rest der Gruppe aber auch kein entspannendes gamen.



Stimme dir zu 100% zu


----------



## kylezcouzin (20. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich denke Ceiwyn hat hier einen sehr wichtigen Punkt angesprochen. Der Zusammenhalt und die Notwendigkeit nach "Teamplay". Es stimmt, dass heutzutage jeder 85 werden kann, alle Berufe auf dem höchsten Skill hat, sämtliche epischen herstellbaren Gegenstände trägt und nicht ein einziges Wort mit einem Mitspieler gewechselt haben muss.
> 
> Früher war man auf Unterstützung angewiesen. *Wenn ich nur an die epische Hexerquestreihe denke *träum**



...Ich hab mich jedesmal verkrochen wenn ich gemerkt hab einer aus meiner Gilde ist 60 geworden und wills ein epimount...^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Ich weiß noch, wie ich mit meinem Jäger das erste mal in unsrem MC-Raid mitgegangen bin. Leute, die ich noch nie zuvor kannte, haben mir - nur weil wir im gleichen Bündnis waren - das Schwarze Drachenschuppenset zusammengefarmt und mir kostenlos überlassen - inklusive der epischen Stiefel. Außerdem durfte ich auf das Eskhandar-Set würfeln. Nicht, weil ich es unbedingt brauchte, sondern weil es bei mir um den RP-Aspekt ging, ich war ja auf einem RP-Server. Also hab ich es bekommen, obwohl auch gerne ein Schurke den Kram gehabt hätte. 

Wenn ich heute daran zurückdenke... niemals würde dir jemand aus einem Raid helfen, dir irgendwas zu farmen. Das wäre absolut undenkbar.


----------



## Loina (20. April 2011)

dann haste aber jetzt einen schlechten raid^^
aber hast schon recht


----------



## Tuetenpenner (21. April 2011)

Ich habe meinen Account jetzt wieder zum 3. mal eingefroren. Das erste mal war zu ICC, da es irgendwann öde wurde, da alle angst vor der bösen Hero-Version hatten. Also habe ich nach 2 Wochen Abstinenz auf einem anderen Server gespielt und der Spaß war wieder da.
Beim zweiten mal war es dann auch wegen der Community, da mir das Verhalten langsam zum hals raushing. Ich glaube ich habe dann drei Wochen ausgehalten (also die vollen vier bezahlten nicht mal mehr genutzt), bevor ich meinen Account das dritte mal auf Eis gelegt habe. Momentan habe ich auch (noch) kein Bedürfnis zurückzukehren.
Meiner Meinung nach waren die Leute mit BC erheblich freundlicher. Mit Wrath hat es dann etwas abgenommen und im Moment ist es auf dem Tiefpunkt. Auch die Gilden orientieren sich immer mehr an Erfolge statt Spaß. Wenn ich mir die Bewerbungen in den Gildenforen so ansehe, muss ich immer feststellen, dass diese länger sind als jedes Anschreiben inklusive Lebenslauf, das ich jemals zur Jobsuche verwendet habe. Und dafür, dass ich WoW immer wegen dem Spiel-Spaß gespielt habe (auch Hero-Raids dürfen Spaß machen!), finde ich das extrem übertrieben, vorallem wenn dann so Kommentare kommen, dass die Bewerbung (allein schon so ein Wort in einem Spiel zu verwenden) ja nicht ausführlich genug sei.


----------



## Rhilla (21. April 2011)

Huhu (ich bins schon wieder )^^also ich kann euch sagen was mit -UNS-passiert ist,die leute sind einfach nur schlecht drauf ,sind gelangweilt von ihren geliebten wow,wirkt sich auch in forum aus und warum?ich weiß noch vor jahren wurde uns versprochen ,hausing system kommt ,rüsstung kann man färben und und und ,und wo ist das ganze ????waren leider leere versprächungen,dann sind 90% von den leuten sehr enttäuscht von cata ,sollte der hammer sein und was ist ,einfach nur mist ,was kann man da noch mit lvl 85 machen ,heros gehen,raids,oder mats farmen (wo man hier echt gute gruppe haben muß um weiter zu kommen ,und das ist gut so ,also ein + punkt)oder auch die flugtiere zu -farmen-wobei ich hier sagen muß was bringt einem 100 mounts zu haben ?reitet man 5 meter wechselt man zu anderen oder wie ?würde verstehen wenn man einen besitzt und das andere epische bringt mir irgendwelche vorteile,was nicht der fall ist,oder die ganzen sinnlosen pets,es wäre doch klasse wenn zb ein pet 10 stärke + geben würde das andere 20 int ,das super seltene 20 ausdauer und zb.20 willenskraft,oder die ganzen erfolge ,man bekommt irgendwelche punkte und mit denen kann man absolut nix anfangen,die leute würde sehr gern weiter hin wow spielen aber mit neuen inhalten und ideen,und so wie ich das sehe ist unser lieblingspiel (von damals)bald tot,warum arbeitet blizz wohl an einem neuen spiel?die wissen genau wie unzufrieden die spieler sind...so jetzt könnt ihr mich wieder fertig machen,^^


----------



## Fedaykin (21. April 2011)

Rhilla schrieb:


> Huhu (ich bins schon wieder )^^also ich kann euch sagen was mit -UNS-passiert ist,die leute sind einfach nur schlecht drauf ,sind gelangweilt von ihren geliebten wow,wirkt sich auch in forum aus und warum?ich weiß noch vor jahren wurde uns versprochen ,hausing system kommt ,rüsstung kann man färben und und und ,und wo ist das ganze ????waren leider leere versprächungen,dann sind 90% von den leuten sehr enttäuscht von cata ,sollte der hammer sein und was ist ,einfach nur mist ,was kann man da noch mit lvl 85 machen ,heros gehen,raids,oder mats farmen (wo man hier echt gute gruppe haben muß um weiter zu kommen ,und das ist gut so ,also ein + punkt)oder auch die flugtiere zu -farmen-wobei ich hier sagen muß was bringt einem 100 mounts zu haben ?reitet man 5 meter wechselt man zu anderen oder wie ?würde verstehen wenn man einen besitzt und das andere epische bringt mir irgendwelche vorteile,was nicht der fall ist,oder die ganzen sinnlosen pets,es wäre doch klasse wenn zb ein pet 10 stärke + geben würde das andere 20 int ,das super seltene 20 ausdauer und zb.20 willenskraft,oder die ganzen erfolge ,man bekommt irgendwelche punkte und mit denen kann man absolut nix anfangen,die leute würde sehr gern weiter hin wow spielen aber mit neuen inhalten und ideen,und so wie ich das sehe ist unser lieblingspiel (von damals)bald tot,warum arbeitet blizz wohl an einem neuen spiel?die wissen genau wie unzufrieden die spieler sind...so jetzt könnt ihr mich wieder fertig machen,^^



Du willst also behaupten, dass das überaus unsoziale Verhalten gewisser Teile der Community auf die unerfüllten Versprechungen von Blizzard zurückzuführen ist? Das wäre doch so, als würde man einen Mörder mit dem Hinweis auf seine ach so schreckliche Kindheit freisprechen, oder? (Dies ist natürlich äusserst drastisch ausgedrückt und spiegelt in keinster Weise meine eigene Meinung wieder, ich wollte dieses Beispiel nur als Veranschaulichung nutzen)


----------



## pastranora (21. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Du willst also behaupten, dass das überaus unsoziale Verhalten gewisser Teile der Community auf die unerfüllten Versprechungen von Blizzard zurückzuführen ist? Das wäre doch so, als würde man einen Mörder mit dem Hinweis auf seine ach so schreckliche Kindheit freisprechen, oder? (Dies ist natürlich äusserst drastisch ausgedrückt und spiegelt in keinster Weise meine eigene Meinung wieder, ich wollte dieses Beispiel nur als Veranschaulichung nutzen)



Ach endlich einer der die psychologische Komponete ins Spiel bringt.

Die Antwort ist JA. Zum teil ist Blizzard dafür auch zuständig. Es ist ähnlich wie in Lybien es werden ständig falsche Versprechungen gemacht, welche dann auch wie wunder nicht eingehalten werden. Somot provoziert man absichtlich einen anderen Ton.
Das ganze ist auch ein Teufelskreis ähnlich wie Opfer von Gewaltaten in der Familie / Opfer von Relegionen (besonders Mu......e) / Opfer von Flames werden mit einer gewissen prozent Zahl auch zum Täter und üben die gleichen Taten aus, welche Ihnen zugefügt wurden. 

Das ganze zu Analysieren würde sehr Lange dauern, jedoch lässt sich eines sagen Blizzard und andere Unternehmen tragen einen sehr Hohen Anteil an dem Sozialen Umgang in einer Community. Ein Sehr gutes gegenbeispiel ist im *Moment *noch Rift hier ist derzeit ein sehr soziales Community verhalten zu beobachten. Dies kann sich aber jederzeit durch äußere Faktoren wie Trion/Chinafarmer/Technische Probleme jederzeit ändern.
ABER die meisten Faktoren lassen sich durch die Betreiber/Hersteller selber steuern.


----------



## Rainaar (21. April 2011)

Könne es nicht eventuell an einer geänderten Erwartungshaltung liegen das die Comm so unausgeglichen ist?

Früher hat man aus Spaß gezockt und ne Inni gemacht weil man sie machen wollte. Und natürlich gab es die Chance auf einen Loot und die geringe Chance diesen zu bekommen.

Heute machen die Leute nicht mal den Finger krumm ohne Belohnung die min. Blau sein MUSS. Man "arbeitet" ein "Programm" ab den entsprechenden "LOHN" zu bekommen. Epix werden gesehen wie eine Bezahlung für geleistete Arbeit. Bekomme ich nix bin ich sauer und streike. Bekommt man seinen "Lohn" steckt man die Sachen ein und denkt sich "is ja auch das mindeste" statt sich zu freuen.

Dazu kommt natürlich noch der Neid. Kaum jemand gönnt einem anderen etwas. IM RL und in WOW - kein Unterschied.


----------



## _Raziel_ (21. April 2011)

pastranora schrieb:


> Das ganze zu Analysieren würde sehr Lange dauern, jedoch lässt sich eines sagen Blizzard und andere Unternehmen tragen einen sehr Hohen Anteil an dem Sozialen Umgang in einer Community. Ein Sehr gutes gegenbeispiel ist im *Moment *noch Rift hier ist derzeit ein sehr soziales Community verhalten zu beobachten. Dies kann sich aber jederzeit durch äußere Faktoren wie Trion/Chinafarmer/Technische Probleme jederzeit ändern.
> ABER die meisten Faktoren lassen sich durch die Betreiber/Hersteller selber steuern.



Dem kann ich nicht beipflichten. Natürlich ist Rift momentan noch etwas sehr umgänglich, was die Community betrifft.
_Persönliche These ab hier:_
Das beruht hauptsächlich aber darauf, weil die Community Rift noch nicht in und auswendig kennt. Paladin-Plünderer-Kriegherr-Tank zu spielen bspw. Wer kann schon jetzt beurteilen, ob das nun geht oder nicht, wenn es noch nicht ausführlich getestet wurde. Irgendwann werden sich jedoch die Klassenkombos verhärten, weil bspw. Heiler bemängeln werden, dass sie bei dieser Tankskillung zu viel Heilen müssen. Oder andere Skillungen keine Aggro halten können. Irgendwann wird die Community herausfinden, was denn das Optimum bei den Klassen ist. Wer dann noch Individuelle Klassen erstellt, wird von Heiler bzw. Schadensausteilern kritisch betrachtet bzw. irgendwann gänzlich ausgeschlossen, weil sich diese Spieler diesen Stress nicht antun wollen.

Und wofür wollen sie es sich nicht antun? Genau... Items!

Es ist in allen MMO's gleich. Alle wollen ihren Char besser ausrüsten. Irgendwann kommt der Konkurrenzaspekt hinzu (man will schliesslich schneller an das Item kommen als ein Anderer). Und dafür 2h in einem Dungeon verbringen, wo es bei dieser und dieser Skillung (früher bei WoW sogar Klassenspezifisch) auch in 1h geht? Ab diesem Zeitpunkt wird die Community auch in Rift nicht mehr all zu umgänglich sein.

Kombiniert man das dann noch mit einer aufkommenden Langeweile, weil man durch den Konkurrenzkampf das Maximum aus sich herausgeholt hat und sich nicht weiter verbessern kann, erhält man eine gereizte Community. Kommen dann aber immer noch neue Leute hinzu, die beim Konkurrenzkampf mitmischen wollen, aber sich erstmal von 0% Wissen auf 100% in tausenden Fragen pushen müssen, dann verfällt die Community gänzlich.
Auf die 100. gleiche Frage, wo man denn die Tapferkeitspunkte (WoW-Beispiel) eintauschen kann, bekommt man dann gerne mal ne schnelle Antwort: Sturmwind.
Wo angelt man Tiefseeweisenfische? - Im Wasser bzw. Fischschwärmen du Boon.

Hier hat aber jeder Spieler in gewisser Weise auch etwas selber Schuld. Wer Buffed.de kennt, weiss, dass man hier ziemlich viel Wissen über WoW, Rift und andere MMO's findet. Man kann also auch mal etwas Zeit (welche man beim Konkurrenzkampf aber nicht hat) investieren und die Antwort selber suchen. Der Handelschannel sollte für den Handel da sein und nicht auf Fragen, die Google bzw. Buffed beantworten könnten. (Ebenso siehts beim Handelschannel und der Suche nach einer Gruppe aus - Randnotiz)

So... Viele Worte, wenig Sinn...

Es liegt nicht an nicht erfüllten Versprechungen, wobei die die Gereiztheit etwas erhöhen können, sondern an dem Konkurrenzkampf bzw. der Langeweile dieser Protagonisten.
Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass man sich zu guten Leistungen pushen lässt, aber das man nur wegen "Ich bin Erster" bereits jetzt mit T11,5 in Sturmwind rum steht und den Handelschannel liest weil man Langeweile hat, ist nicht der Sinn eines MMORPG's. Stetige Steigerung lässt Interesse an etwas bestehen. Japaner versuchen ihr ganzes Leben in etwas der Meister zu werden. Jeder Meister würde sich selber aber nicht als solchen bezeichnen, sondern als Schüler, der jeden Tag noch etwas lernt. Auch Full equipte Spieler können noch was lernen, oder ihr Wissen weitergeben und dadurch möglicherweise sogar noch etwas von einem Schüler lernen.

So far... Have Fun!!!


----------



## Fedaykin (21. April 2011)

pastranora schrieb:


> Ach endlich einer der die psychologische Komponete ins Spiel bringt.
> 
> Die Antwort ist JA. Zum teil ist Blizzard dafür auch zuständig. Es ist ähnlich wie in Lybien es werden ständig falsche Versprechungen gemacht, welche dann auch wie wunder nicht eingehalten werden. Somot provoziert man absichtlich einen anderen Ton.
> Das ganze ist auch ein Teufelskreis ähnlich wie Opfer von Gewaltaten in der Familie / Opfer von Relegionen (besonders Mu......e) / Opfer von Flames werden mit einer gewissen prozent Zahl auch zum Täter und üben die gleichen Taten aus, welche Ihnen zugefügt wurden.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? Deine Argumentation ist schwach und fragwürdig. Fragwürdig dahingehend, dass (wie in meinem Beispiel mit dem Mörder plastisch dargestellt) man ein Fehlverhalten nicht immer auf irgendwelche äusseren Umstände zurückschieben kann. Jeder ist für das was er tippt, sagt und macht selber verantwortlich. Niemand soll sich rausreden und folgende Argumentation verwenden: 

"Es tut mir Leid, aber ich du bist ein nichtsnutziger Kacknoob der es nicht verdient hat auf dieser Welt zu leben, geh sterben und l2p du Penner" und zeitgleich behaupten: 

"Hey, das habe ich nur gesagt, weil nicht erfüllte Versprechen seitens Blizzard mich dazu getrieben haben, habt Verständnis"

Das ist, gelinde gesagt, Unsinn.

Dies wäre eine Generalentschuldigung für sämtliches schlechtes Verhalten in WoW, so etwas darf nicht sein. Wenn wir deine Argumentation weiter verfolgen, dürfte jeder jeden anscheißen, beleidigen, anbrüllen und "mobben" nur, weil ihm irgendeine Laus über die Leber gelaufen ist. Blizzard provoziert kein schlechtes Verhalten, wir selbst sind dafür verantwortlich.

Manchmal regt mich mein Chef auf, sehr sogar. Ist dies Grund genug, dass ich zu seiner Firma oder seinem Haus fahre und dort alles kurz und klein schlage? Im Endeffekt hat er mich doch dazu getrieben, ich kann doch nichts dafür.

Mir fallen 100te solcher Beispiele ein, und wenn wir so weiter machen, reden wir von einem völligen Verfall der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Sacrilege (21. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Dies wäre eine Generalentschuldigung für sämtliches schlechtes Verhalten in WoW, so etwas darf nicht sein. Wenn wir deine Argumentation weiter verfolgen, dürfte jeder jeden anscheißen, beleidigen, anbrüllen und "mobben" nur, weil ihm irgendeine Laus über die Leber gelaufen ist. Blizzard provoziert kein schlechtes Verhalten, wir selbst sind dafür verantwortlich.
> 
> Manchmal regt mich mein Chef auf, sehr sogar. Ist dies Grund genug, dass ich zu seiner Firma oder seinem Haus fahre und dort alles kurz und klein schlage? Im Endeffekt hat er mich doch dazu getrieben, ich kann doch nichts dafür.
> 
> Mir fallen 100te solcher Beispiele ein, und wenn wir so weiter machen, reden wir von einem völligen Verfall der Gesellschaft.



Der Verfall der Gesellschaft ist eine Tatsache und die spiegelt sich eben auch in WoW wieder. Die Leute benehmen sich ingame auch nicht anders als im RL, mit einem entscheidenden Unterschied: im RL zieht alles was man macht Konsequenzen nach sich.

Wenn man jemanden nicht mag, ihn beschimpft und im Extremfall eine auf die Fresse haut, bekommt man eine Anzeige - das beeinflußt nachhaltig den gesamten weiteren Lebens Verlauf. In WoW hat das überhaupt keine Konsequenzen und deshalb sind die Leute da auch vollkommen enthemmt - im RL wären diese Leute genauso, nur gibt es da (zum Glück) entsprechende Gesetze und darausfolgende Konsequenzen, die sie davon abhält.

Die Gründe warum es mit den moralischen Werten immer mehr bergab geht, liegen aber auch auf der Hand. Fängt ja schon im Kindesalter an. Beispiel: beide Elternteile müssen aus finanziellen Gründen arbeiten gehen und die Kinder sind sich selbst überlassen. Was machen die Kinder, sie gucken TV, zocken, hängen mit Freunden ab, usw. Welches Kind liest denn heute noch ein Märchenbuch o.ä. Die Kinder die noch von ihren Eltern erzogen werden und denen moralische Grundewerte, etc. mt auf den Weg gegeben wird, die kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Schlimm wird es, wenn solche Kinder mal erwachsen sind und dann ebenfalls Kinder haben, man kann sich ja vorstellen was da draus wird.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. April 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Die Gründe warum es mit den moralischen Werten immer mehr bergab geht, liegen aber auch auf der Hand. Fängt ja schon im Kindesalter an. Beispiel: beide Elternteile müssen aus finanziellen Gründen arbeiten gehen und die Kinder sind sich selbst überlassen. Was machen die Kinder, sie gucken TV, zocken, hängen mit Freunden ab, usw. Welches Kind liest denn heute noch ein Märchenbuch o.ä. Die Kinder die noch von ihren Eltern erzogen werden und denen moralische Grundewerte, etc. mt auf den Weg gegeben wird, die kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Schlimm wird es, wenn solche Kinder mal erwachsen sind und dann ebenfalls Kinder haben, man kann sich ja vorstellen was da draus wird.



Reinste Polemik. Nicht begründet, nicht stichhaltig. Wilde Behauptungen und eigene Meinungen die als Fakt dargestellt werden. Entschuldige bitte, aber so geht es ja nun nicht.


----------



## Sacrilege (21. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Reinste Polemik. Nicht begründet, nicht stichhaltig. Wilde Behauptungen und eigene Meinungen die als Fakt dargestellt werden. Entschuldige bitte, aber so geht es ja nun nicht.



Recht hast du, alles frei erfunden. Deshalb gibt es auch soviele soziale Menschen auf der Welt, alle haben sich lieb und wollen nichts anderes als Weltfrieden^^

Verzeih meinen Sarkasmus und ja es mag etwas polemisch sein, aber man muß nicht immer alles mit harten Fakten beweisen können. Geh einfach mich offenen Augen durch die Welt (oder hier durch das Spiel) und dann wirst du schon merken daß nicht alles so toll und rosa ist wie man sich das vielleicht vorstellt. Dann denke einen Schritt weiter, überlege warum sich eine Gesellschaft verändert und wer daran schuld sein könnte, vielleicht klingelts dann.

Aber, du hast deine Meinung, das akzeptiere ich, ich habe meine Meinung. Wir werden da auch auf keinen gemeinsamen grünen Zweig kommen :-)


----------



## Shaila (21. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Reinste Polemik. Nicht begründet, nicht stichhaltig. Wilde Behauptungen und eigene Meinungen die als Fakt dargestellt werden. Entschuldige bitte, aber so geht es ja nun nicht.



So Unrecht hat er da nicht. Zusammenhänge gibt es immer. WoW ist ja schließlich Blizzards Spiel und sie bestimmen die Inhalte. Wobei man das auch wieder so drehen kann, dass im Grunde die Mehrheit der Kunden die Inhalte bestimmt. Die Inhalte haben meiner Meinung nach schon Auswirkungen auf die Verhaltensweisen. Wenn WoW komplett alleine spielbar wäre, wäre jeglicher soziale Kontakt nicht länger notwendig. Man bräuchte keinen "guten Ruf" mehr zu wahren, damit man nicht von jeder Raidgilde ausgeschlossen wird.

Wenn der Content jetzt total schwer oder zeitaufwendig ist, dann hat das auch Auswirkungen. Auch dort achtet man dann eher auf sein Verhalten, weil man sich praktisch von unten nach oben hocharbeiten muss, was jedoch nicht möglich ist, wenn man sich überall wie ein Arschloch benimmt. Früher konnte man Instanzen nur Serverintern gehen. Da konnte man es sich wiederrum nicht erlauben, das totale Arschloch zu sein. Dieser Faktor ist schlicht und ergreifend weggebrochen. Also kann man meiner Meinung nach eindeutig sagen: Blizzard bestimmt das Verhalten der Leute maßgeblich mit!


----------



## Nexilein (21. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wenn wir deine Argumentation weiter verfolgen, dürfte jeder jeden anscheißen, beleidigen, anbrüllen und "mobben" nur, weil ihm irgendeine Laus über die Leber gelaufen ist. Blizzard provoziert kein schlechtes Verhalten, wir selbst sind dafür verantwortlich.



Das Schlimme ist: Man darf sich in WoW so aufführen.
Klick auf den Dungeonbrowser, benimm dich in einer Instanz wie die Axt im Walde und es wird keine Konsequenzen haben.
Die Leute sieht man nie wieder und je weiter sich solches Verhalten verbreitet, umso weniger Leute schreiben ein Ticket, denn "es ist halt so".

Verantwortungsbewusstes Verhalten legen die Menschen nunmal meist nur dann zu Tage, wenn sie auch wirklich Verantwortung für ihr Handeln übernehmen müssen.
Sicherlich ist WoW nicht frei von Regeln, aber wem es egal ist aus dem Dungeon gekickt zu werden oder das jeder Hundertste einen Flame mit einem Ticket beantwortet, der hat eigentlich nichts zu fürchten.
Und dafür ist Blizzard verantwortlich, denn sie haben die Dungeonsuche entworfen.

Natürlich ist jeder für sein eigenes Handeln verantwortlich, und der DF ist auch nur eine Folge der Unfähigkeit von Spielern sich schnell eine Gruppe zu suchen. 
Aber: Das Miteinander auf den Servern wird nicht besser, und Blizzard unternimmt dagegen recht wenig. Und nur weil die Spieler für ihr handeln verantwortlich sind, trägt Blizzard immer noch Verantwortung für das Spiel.


----------



## Manaori (21. April 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist: Man darf sich in WoW so aufführen.
> Klick auf den Dungeonbrowser, benimm dich in einer Instanz wie die Axt im Walde und es wird keine Konsequenzen haben.
> Die Leute sieht man nie wieder und je weiter sich solches Verhalten verbreitet, umso weniger Leute schreiben ein Ticket, denn "es ist halt so".
> 
> ...



´Nur mal um ganz fix einzuwerfen - Blizzard ist NICHT schuld, dass die meisten Leute keine Tickets wegen Flames/Beleidigungen schreiben, obowhl das ihr gutes Recht wäre. Blizz kann nur auf Dinge reagieren, wenn sie davon erfahren. Und erfahren tun sie nur dann davon, wenn die Spieler sich auch melden. Von dem her ist meiner Meinung nach nicht Blizz schuld, dass nichts getan wird, sondern die Spieler, die nicht konsequent gegen Flames vorgehen, indem sie Tickets schreiben. 

Zu dem anderen, also dem Thema selbst, schreibe ich lieber nichts, sonst wird das hier eine Wall of Text, die ohnehin niemand liest *g*


----------



## Zylenia (21. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> ´Nur mal um ganz fix einzuwerfen - Blizzard ist NICHT schuld, dass die meisten Leute keine Tickets wegen Flames/Beleidigungen schreiben, obowhl das ihr gutes Recht wäre. Blizz kann nur auf Dinge reagieren, wenn sie davon erfahren. Und erfahren tun sie nur dann davon, wenn die Spieler sich auch melden. Von dem her ist meiner Meinung nach nicht Blizz schuld, dass nichts getan wird, sondern die Spieler, die nicht konsequent gegen Flames vorgehen, indem sie Tickets schreiben.
> 
> Zu dem anderen, also dem Thema selbst, schreibe ich lieber nichts, sonst wird das hier eine Wall of Text, die ohnehin niemand liest *g*




Deinen geliebten Blizzard ist jedes soziale in einen MMO total egal.
Es wurde alles abgeschafft,was auch nur irgendwie Sozial verbunden hat,ausser die Gilden.
Die Leute wollen es so,ein MMORPG in Shooter Look.
Schnell alles ereichen,null Story,tolle Teile,Epics.
Was anders intressiert die nicht,sogar unser Technokrat ein WoW Fan hat null Schimmer,worum es überhaupt geht. ( Hat er selbst gesagt)
Kann man mal sehen was aus einen MMORPG geworden ist,ein absoluter Witz.


----------



## Manaori (21. April 2011)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Deinen geliebten Blizzard ist jedes soziale in einen MMO total egal.
> Es wurde alles abgeschafft,was auch nur irgendwie Sozial verbunden hat,ausser die Gilden.
> Die Leute wollen es so,ein MMORPG in Shooter Look.
> Schnell alles ereichen,null Story,tolle Teile,Epics.
> ...



Okay, wie kommst du darauf, es mein geliebtes Blizzard zu nennen? Ich finde beileibe nicht alle Änderungen richtig und gut, aber ich seh keinen Sinn darin,mich über alles zu beschweren.
Das einzige,w as ich sagte, und das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, ist, dass Blizzard etwas unternimmt,wenn Tickets wegen Beleidigungen geschrieben werden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aber schön, gleich mal wieder in ne Schublade gestopft zu werden ^^ 

Btw, von der Story behaupte ich, viel Ahnung zu haben, einfach weil sie mich interessiert. Wens nicht interessiert, werd ich allerdings auch nicht flamen - wenn derjenige Fragen hat, guck ich halt, dass ich sie beantworten kann.
Und nein, mir gehts uach nicht um Epics oder viel erreichen - was das Spiel für einen ist, das macht jeder selbst draus. Und jeder hat genau dasselbe recht, so zu spielen, wies ihm gefällt.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (21. April 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist: Man darf sich in WoW so aufführen.
> Klick auf den Dungeonbrowser, benimm dich in einer Instanz wie die Axt im Walde und es wird keine Konsequenzen haben.
> Die Leute sieht man nie wieder und je weiter sich solches Verhalten verbreitet, umso weniger Leute schreiben ein Ticket, denn "es ist halt so".
> 
> ...



Zunächst mal hat Blizzard es da auch beileibe nicht leicht. Mischen sie sich zuwenig ein wird ihnen vorgeworfen es sei ihnen egal, mischen sie sich zuviel ein wird ihnen Zensur und unterdrückung der freien Meinungsäusserung vorgeworfen. Egal was Blizzard macht es gibt immer jemanden aus dessen Perspektive das als ungerechtfertigt angesehen wird.
Ganz ehrlich, die Verantwortung die auf den Schultern eines GM´s lastet möchte ich nicht haben.
Ist ja auch nicht so das Richter immer unfehlbar wären und immer ein gerechtes Urteil sprechen.

Ich denke eher dass das Hauptproblem ein Gesellschaftliches ist. Ich behaupte mal uns allen geht mehr und mehr die Fähigkeit der Selbstreflexion verloren. Wir beschäftigen uns lieber mit dem Verhalten anderer als unser eigenes Verhalten zu hinterfragen.

Ich würde soweit gehen zu sagen es ist ein Symptom des Kapitalismus der Gier und Egoismus fördert, böse Zungen würden mir dann allerdings unterstellen ein Kommunist zu sein und mir zurecht mit den negativen Aspekten des Kommunismus kommen.
Nein ich halte nix vom Kommunismus und um ehrlich zu sein würde ich zu jedweder Form von Politik Kritik üben...

Ich schweife ab und beende meinen Kommentar hier um die Diskussion nicht in eine Komplett andere Richtung zu lenken.
Ich hoffe mein Gedankengang ist nicht zu abstrakt geschildert und dem einem oder anderem wird klar worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## Makku (21. April 2011)

Ich glaube einfach, dass das Hauptproblem darin besteht, dass zu viele WoW-"Spieler" das Spiel nicht mehr als
Spiel verstehen.

Spiel, Spaß und Schokolade... diese 3 Begriffe tauchen nicht umsonst hintereinander auf... Spielen soll Spaß
machen...genauso wie Schokolade Spaß macht...

In dem Moment, wo "ingame" noch etwas erledigt werden *muss*, wird das ganze zur "Obsession". 

Und dann hört der Spaß auf. Und das Ergebnis sind frustrierte Spieler, die rumflamen ;-)))


----------



## Dexis (21. April 2011)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher dass das Hauptproblem ein Gesellschaftliches ist. Ich behaupte mal uns allen geht mehr und mehr die Fähigkeit der Selbstreflexion verloren. Wir beschäftigen uns lieber mit dem Verhalten anderer als unser eigenes Verhalten zu hinterfragen.


Sehr schön formuliert.


----------



## zoizz (21. April 2011)

Die WoW-Com ist ein Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft. Eine aktuelle Allensbachumfrage outet unsere Kiddies: "Schlechte Noten für Schüler: Als oberflächlich, egoistisch, anstrengend beschreiben sie die Mehrheit".

Noch Fragen?


----------



## pwnytaure (21. April 2011)

Kasmaldir schrieb:


> Aber hey, es gibt viel anderes zu tun und man hat bestimmt auch mal das Glück, auf ein paar nette Leute zu treffen, auch in der "heutigen Zeit".



Jup ich ziehe nun eit mitte LK mit den selbn leutn durch die Raids und es is immer lustig und so....außer wenn der raidlead austickt ..naja es sei ihm verziehen da wir teilweise wie blinde einfüßige rumgimpen


----------



## Braid (22. April 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ryiuuUKQJy0 mit Peter Kruse, der erzählt dann ganz einfach, wieso Diskussionen im Internet unproduktiv sind. Und es hat nichts mit Oberflächlichkeit und Co zu tun


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (22. April 2011)

Schön, das der TE das erst 2 Jahre nach mir und meinen damaligen Gildenfreunden gemerkt hat...


----------



## The Micha (22. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich hab jetzt nicht alle Posts gelesen,aber ich geb dem TE einfach mal recht!
Was ich allerdings sagen möchte ist,dass sich das ganze bestimmt schon seit langer Zeit entwickelt und wir ,damit meine ich die älteren Spieler,die seit Beta oder Release dabei sind,
sind nicht ganz unschuldig daran,dass die Comunity so ist wie sie jetzt ist.
Wir haben die "Kiddys" von damals schon ab und an ganz schön angepflaumt und den Daumen draufgehalten wenn sie aufbegehrt hatten,wir haben uns 
stellenweise schon ganz schön arrogant den "auserwählten Nichtraidern" gegenüber verhalten wenn wir nen ZG oder MC - Twink Raid veranstaltet haben und die Leute haben net so gespurt wir wir wollten.
Von unserem Tonfall in den High - Lvl instanzen ganz zu schweigen.
Was hat das alles mit dem jetztigen Tonfall der Comunity zu tun?Nun, wir haben zum einen die Karte "Wissen ist Macht" ausgespielt und die achso tollen Raidgötter gegeben,die sich (manchmal zu recht) vorwerfen lassen mussten sie hätten kein Leben,wären Freaks,süchtig und so weiter.Peng war der erste Unfrieden geschaffen.Und zum anderen warn wir den sogenannten "Kiddys" ein echt mieses Vorbild.
Das zieht sich meiner Meinung durch die ganzen Jahre in WoW und hat sich immer weiter aufgeschaukelt.
Ich behaupte einfach mal dass wir an der Erschaffung des "Dämons" einfach munter mitgewirkt haben, vielleicht ohne es zu wissen,aber wir haben mitgewirkt.

Bestimmt ist es nicht DER Grund aber auf jeden Fall meiner Meinung nach ein Faktor der mit eingespielt hat......so long


----------



## Fedaykin (22. April 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Schön, das der TE das erst 2 Jahre nach mir und meinen damaligen Gildenfreunden gemerkt hat...



1. Nur, weil ich erst jetzt einen Fred eröffne, ist dies gleichbedeutend mit der Annahme, dass ich es erst jetzt gemerkt habe? Falsche Schlussfolgerung mein Lieber.

2. Welchen produktiven Sinn hat dein Beitrag?


----------



## kylezcouzin (22. April 2011)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Könne es nicht eventuell an einer geänderten Erwartungshaltung liegen das die Comm so unausgeglichen ist?
> 
> Früher hat man aus Spaß gezockt und ne Inni gemacht weil man sie machen wollte. Und natürlich gab es die Chance auf einen Loot und die geringe Chance diesen zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Ich find er spricht da einen nicht unwichtigen Punkt an.


Früher konnte  man wirklich sagen man zockte aus Spaß und hat halt auch die negativen Seiten am Spiel akzeptiert ( ich für meinen Teil kann das heute noch behaupten obwohl ich mich auch teilweise auch beim Gegenteil erwische).

Heutzutage bekomme ich oft mit dass WoW oft schon mehr als Arbeit, denn als ein Spiel ausgelegt wird, und unsere Entlohnung besteht aus"Bäm zomfg EPIIIIIX"-Loots^^

Das würde natürlich auch den weitgehend schon lange anhaltenden Unmut erklären weil wer hat schon Bock Arbeit nachzugehen die keinen Spaß macht, während man von der wirklichen Arbeit Pause macht?

Ich meine natürlich liegt es auch daran dass (wie ich hier glaub ich nicht nur einmal gelesen habe (und dieser Punkt hat meine absolute Überzeugung)) seit Jahren mit jedem Patch und jedem Addon nur derselbe Brei in neuer Farbe verkauft werden will.

Aber sehn wirs uns aus einem anderen Blickwinkel an:

Was wollen sie denn noch Innovatives kreiren?

Ich meine gibt es denn nicht ohnehin schon fast alles in dem Spiel?

Wir können reiten, wir können fliegen, wir können Berufen nachgehen, wir können gegen andere Spieler antreten,wir können gemeinsam mit anderen Spielern  Dinge erreichen , etc. etc.

Natürlich könnte man wie in Age of Conan (ich glaube dass es da war) Gildenhäuser erbauen lassen die von anderen Gilden attackiert werden.

Oder wie bei Aion eigene Häuser bauen die man sich einrichten kann

Oder (und dafür wär ich absolut zu haben) wie bei Warhammer Online  Die Hauptstädte erobern lassen oder einzelne Burgen. Das war einer der Aspekte warum ich bis heute noch sage dass Spiel hätte, wenn die Entwickler nicht von EA so unter Druck gesetzt worden wären, WoW um Längen schlagen können.

All das könnte man bei WoW  einführen, aber wäre es dann immernoch was neues? Würde sich die Community dann nicht genauso beschweren dass Blizzard uninnovativ ist und nur klaut?

Das Problem ist es gibt schon zu viel und wir sind einfach mittlerweile schon zu verwöhnt von der gesamten Welt der Spiele.




mfg.Drolljega


----------



## Figetftw! (22. April 2011)

Pereace schrieb:


> Naja die anonymität des Internets halt.


This!


----------



## jase03 (22. April 2011)

eure probleme möcht ich haben. sich darüber so ausführlich gedanken zu machen. leben und leben lassen heißt es doch immer so schön.

zum glück kann man sich in wow die leute immer noch aussuchen mit denen man zusammen spielt oder nicht?!

das die wow spieler nicht mehr so "sozial" wie früher sind, liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass die jugend von heute weniger respekt vor seinen mitmenschen hat.

man muss sich also gar nicht mit den "arroganten, egoistischen oder auch selbstverliebten leuten " befassen.




als einsteiger hat man es da bei weitem schwerer.


----------



## candyman3700 (23. April 2011)

jase03 schrieb:


> zum glück kann man sich in wow die leute immer noch aussuchen mit denen man zusammen spielt oder nicht?!



als rnd schon lange nicht^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. April 2011)

jase03 schrieb:


> eure probleme möcht ich haben. sich darüber so ausführlich gedanken zu machen. leben und leben lassen heißt es doch immer so schön.
> 
> zum glück kann man sich in wow die leute immer noch aussuchen mit denen man zusammen spielt oder nicht?!
> 
> ...



"Die Jugend von heute", wenn ich das schon höre. War die Jugend bei Release etwa eine andere als heute? Abgesehen davon kann man sich seine Mitspieler eben nicht immer raussuchen.


----------



## Manaori (23. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> "Die Jugend von heute", wenn ich das schon höre. War die Jugend bei Release etwa eine andere als heute? Abgesehen davon kann man sich seine Mitspieler eben nicht immer raussuchen.



Ganz ehrlich - ich glaube schon.

Ich bin selber erst 18 und noch Schülerin. Aber wenn ich mir anschaue, wie die heutigen Schüler aus der fünften mit den Abschlussjahrgängen umgehen - wir hätten uns damals noch vor Angst in die Hose gepisst, wenn die uns nur böse anschauen, und die meinen, uns Beine stellen, uns beschimpfen etc zu können. 
Ja, das ist subjektiv. Ja, ich wieß, ich kann das zu wenig beurteilen. ABer ich möchte die These in den Raum werfen, dass der Respekt, vor allem unter den Jugendlichen und jungen >Erwachsenen, in den letzten Jahren erheblich abgenommen hat. Ja, davon nehme ich mich selbst auch nicht aus. Ich muss mich heute auch oft am Riemen reißen, um zB im Chat nicht Sachen zu tippen, die ich früher nie freiwillig in den Mund genommen hätte anderen gegenüber. Ja, es braucht mittlerweile mehr Beherrschung, um den selbem Grad an Ruhe zu behalten. 

Meine These hier ist, dass die junge Generation einfach verroht - und die älteren Generationen mit Sicherheit ihren Teil dazu beitragen und somit auch von der Verrohung selber etwas annehmen.

Edit: Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, ist es die ganze Gesellschaft,die verroht ist. Ob die Jugend nun der Ursprung ist oder nur das, wo es sich am ehesten zeigt - schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. April 2011)

Aber doch nicht innerhalb von sechs Jahren. Passiert ja ab und zu, dass ein Jahrgang schlimmer ist als der vorherige. Ich bleibe bei meiner Ansicht, dass der soziale Umgang miteinander schon in Classic alles andere als nett war und es seit BC noch weiter bergab geht, eben weil man auf dauerhafte Mitspieler immer weniger angewiesen ist. Man kann sich mit Epics ausstopfen, ohne jemals ein Wort mit jemandem gewechselt zu haben.


----------



## Manaori (23. April 2011)

Ja, der Zeitraum, der verwundert mich aus. Das Problem ist, ich spreche nicht von einem Jahrgang, sondern von der fünften bis zur siebten - und wir sind an sich eine gute Schule. Ich kann selbst nicht verstehen, wie sich die Erziehung (denn die muss anders geworden sien, sonst wären die Kinder jetzt nicht anders), das Verhalten der Kinder und ebenso das Verhalten der Erwachsenen in einem dermaßen kurzen Zeitraum dermaßen schnell so spürbar geändert hatben kann. Aber zumindest meine eigene Erfahrung sagt, dass genau das passiert ist. 
(Übrigens, laut meiner Tante - Kindergärtnerin - sind die Kindergartenkinder auch nicht mehr das, was si emal waren  Davon denke man, was man will.)


----------



## maxe2k (23. April 2011)

Hallihallo,

oft schleiche ich hier durchs Forum und lese gespannt was da so verfasst wird.
Oft ähneln sich die Threads so auch dieser, doch finde ich die Grundlage recht interessant und schreibe auch einfach mal ein wenig.
Diese Phänomen was man innerhalb dieser WoW Community beobachten kann, ist ja kein Unbekanntes.
Nehmen wir das bsp. Ausbildung.
Da stehen 10 Jungs total aufgeregt teils aufgelöst da und fragen sich was da jetzt auf sie zukommt.
Der Meister kommt auf alle zu und erklärt in einer sehr autoritären Art wie der erste Tag ablaufen wird.
Alle schauen sich total unsicher an, weiß doch keiner genau wie ihm da gerade geschieht. 3-4Std später steht der erste Kontakt mit den höheren Lehrjahren an. Und schwupp...das gleiche Gehabe und Verhalten...Erstmal wird die Machtstellung klar gemacht. Getuschel über die "neuen" die ja eh alle "nix" drauf haben macht sich breit.
1-2Jahre später...die "neuen" stehen nun auf der anderen Seite.
Exakt genauso verhält es sich auch innerhalb WoW's...ist etwas neu und es gibt niemanden der einem da etwas zeigen kann, dann sind wir alle erstmal gleich.."ANFÄNGER"..nach und nach werden die Spieler erfahrener...und bei all denen die "nicht" von Anfang an dabei waren wird sehr schnell vergessen das man selbst auch mal klein angefangen hat.. LEIDER
Ich für meinen Teil vergesse nicht welch "schwerwiegende" Fehler ich zu Anfang gemacht habe(zB mit Lvl 38 festgestellt das es Talentpunkte gibt^^) und würde das auch niemals verleugnen. Der Satz "Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen" findet auch hier wieder eine super Basis 
Ich für meinen Teil werde niemals!!! nur weil es so "gang und gäbe" ist, anderen Spielern die Hilfe verweigern. Wer eine Frage hat bekommt sie auch beantwortet...
Zum Ende des letzten Addon's hin war ich laut wowprogress und ähnlichen Seiten der 2 best ausgerüstetste Charakter auf meinem Realm, was natürlich dafür sorgt das man auch mal Fragen gestellt bekommt die nicht auf dem Spielerischem Niveau daher kommen auf dem man sich selbst befindet und dennoch sollte man doch nie vergessen.
Also ich hoffe natürlich das auch ohne "Sittenwächter" :-P die Community wieder zu dem zurückkehrt wo sie mal war

lG maxe aka Cartis


----------



## Zuhlina (23. April 2011)

Immer wenn dieses Sinnlose Gelabber über die Verkommenheit der Jugend kommt, kram ich dieses Zitat raus:

"Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die jungen Leute stehen nicht mehr auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, verschlingen bei Tisch die Süßspeisen, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer."




















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sokrates

 griechischer Philosoph (um 469 vChr - 399 vChr)

- Weit über 2000 Jahre alt... think about it


----------



## Manaori (23. April 2011)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Immer wenn dieses Sinnlose Gelabber über die Verkommenheit der Jugend kommt, kram ich dieses Zitat raus:
> 
> "Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die jungen Leute stehen nicht mehr auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, verschlingen bei Tisch die Süßspeisen, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer."
> 
> ...





Da ist schon was dran, aber wie gesagt, als selbst noch Schülerin und 18-jährige hab ich da noch halbwegs nen Blick drauf *g* Und eine Veränderung ind er Gesellschaft ist durchaus eingetreten, finde ich. Bei den Kindern und Jugendlichen merkt man es halt als erstes.


----------



## Zuhlina (23. April 2011)

Klar wirkt die Gesellschaft auf die Jugend aber das gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt. Ich sage nicht dass die Jugend sich toll verhält aber sie ist auch nicht über einen Kamm zu scheren und schon garnicht so unglaublich verdorben und Verloren wie viele tun. Und vieles ist einfach ein Prozess und ich denke vieles muss auch erfahren werden(oh Gott klingt das Pädagogisch  )


----------



## Manaori (23. April 2011)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Klar wirkt die Gesellschaft auf die Jugend aber das gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt. Ich sage nicht dass die Jugend sich toll verhält aber sie ist auch nicht über einen Kamm zu scheren und schon garnicht so unglaublich verdorben und Verloren wie viele tun. Und vieles ist einfach ein Prozess und ich denke vieles muss auch erfahren werden(oh Gott klingt das Pädagogisch  )



Okay, da muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen  Hat halt alles eine gewisse Gruppendynamik. Wenn ein großer Teil der Erwachsenen sich nur noch aufs Schneller-besser-mehr versteift, was ja doch irgendwo ein Zeichen der heutigen Gesellschaft ist, wird das bei den Kindern genauso passieren. Da kann man als einzelner leider nur schlecht entgegenwirken.
Und ich würde mich nie trauen, alle über einen kamm zu scherne, weil ich ja auch noch als Jugendliche zähle xD Das wäre eher... kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Aiiitm (23. April 2011)

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach 2 Gründe weshalb die Community "verrottet" ist.

1. Activision-Blizzard versucht seit Wotlk das Spiel für Alles und Jeden auszulegen, ohne sich für eine Richtung langfristig und strikt zu entscheiden.

2. Die Meinungen der Spieler gehen extrem weit auseinander,was durch die unterschiedlichen Wege seitens Blizzard bezüglich des Spielezyklus der letzten Jahre,die sie gegangen sind resultiert.


----------



## Zuhlina (23. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Okay, da muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen  Hat halt alles eine gewisse Gruppendynamik. Wenn ein großer Teil der Erwachsenen sich nur noch aufs Schneller-besser-mehr versteift, was ja doch irgendwo ein Zeichen der heutigen Gesellschaft ist, wird das bei den Kindern genauso passieren. Da kann man als einzelner leider nur schlecht entgegenwirken.
> Und ich würde mich nie trauen, alle über einen kamm zu scherne, weil ich ja auch noch als Jugendliche zähle xD Das wäre eher... kontraproduktiv.



Ok das hängt jetzt natürlich auch mit dem Kapitalismus zusammen, in dem wir nunmal leben aber ich glaub das wird zu sehr zum Offtopic in dieser Richtung


----------



## candyman3700 (24. April 2011)

maxe2k schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> oft schleiche ich hier durchs Forum und lese gespannt was da so verfasst wird.
> Oft ähneln sich die Threads so auch dieser, doch finde ich die Grundlage recht interessant und schreibe auch einfach mal ein wenig.
> ...


leider gibt es zu wenige von deinem schlag


----------



## Fedaykin (24. April 2011)

maxe2k schrieb:


> fullquote



Dein Kommentar lässt mich hoffen. Und ich kann dir in deiner Argumentation nur beipflichten. Du hast es meiner Ansicht nach auf den Punkt gebracht. Auch ich habe erst mit Stufe 39 festgestellt, dass ich mit meinem kleinen Hexer die Möglichkeit habe mittels "Aderlass" Mana zu erlangen. Die Liste an Beispielen lässt sich unendlich fortsetzen, denn wir alle waren mal die kleinen unerfahrenen MMO und insbesondere WoW Spieler.


----------



## Dabears (25. April 2011)

Ein Grund warum ich im Internet möglichst immer Diskussionen ausweiche ist das es sowieso keinen Zweck hat und immer darauf hinaus läuft das beide Parteien im Streit auseinandergehen, was wie hier bereits erwähnt immens mit der Anonymität im Internet zu tun hat. Da kann niemand auf Vernunft plädieren.

Einfach zurücklehnen, Content genießen und an Flamediskussionen mit einem breiten Grinsen der Überlegenheit vorbeischreiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ja bissle zynisch aber zutreffend oder nicht?  )


----------



## Jordin (25. April 2011)

Dabears schrieb:


> Einfach zurücklehnen, Content genießen und an Flamediskussionen mit einem breiten Grinsen der Überlegenheit vorbeischreiten.




"Wenn die Klügeren immer nachgeben, geschieht nur das, was die Dummen wollen."


----------



## heinzelmännchen (25. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> [...] Mir geht es um diese, in meinen Augen seit Cataclysm bestehende Arroganz und Ignoranz der Spieler. Die Aufteilung in eine strikte 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft. Entweder du bewegst dich im "hardmode" Content oder eben nicht. Für alles andere gibt es keinen Platz. Darum geht es mir. [...]




Schare einfach die Leute um dich, mit denen das Zocken noch Spaß macht und lass die anderen einfach labern 

und zum Thema 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft: sei optimistisch und vertraue auf Marx: irgendwann wird die Revolution kommen und die flamer, hater und neider aus der World of Warcraft vertreiben


----------



## Dabears (25. April 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> "Wenn die Klügeren immer nachgeben, geschieht nur das, was die Dummen wollen."




WoW kann man auch einfach in nem Bekanntenkreis / vernünftigen Gilde genießen.  Da interessiert nicht was Dumme machen.
Der Vorteil an Onlinespielen ist das man /ignore /logout hat


----------



## Shaila (26. April 2011)

Dabears schrieb:


> Ein Grund warum ich im Internet möglichst immer Diskussionen ausweiche ist das es sowieso keinen Zweck hat und immer darauf hinaus läuft das beide Parteien im Streit auseinandergehen, was wie hier bereits erwähnt immens mit der Anonymität im Internet zu tun hat. Da kann niemand auf Vernunft plädieren.
> 
> Einfach zurücklehnen, Content genießen und an Flamediskussionen mit einem breiten Grinsen der Überlegenheit vorbeischreiten.



Dann sind reale Diskussionen ebenso sinnlos. Außerdem ist das Ziel einer Diskussion nicht unbedingt auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen. Es soll lediglich argumentiert werden, damit man sich dann eine eigene Meinung bilden kann.


----------



## Martialis (26. April 2011)

Jaaaaa es verändert sich so einiges......Die Bäume tragen wieder Blätter,Bayern München bekommt keinen Titel und Karl Ranseier ist gestorben!


----------



## Fedaykin (26. April 2011)

Martialis schrieb:


> Jaaaaa es verändert sich so einiges......Die Bäume tragen wieder Blätter,Bayern München bekommt keinen Titel und Karl Ranseier ist gestorben!



Jaaa, und es gibt weiterhin Leute die ihren völlig unwichtigen, nichtssagenden Senf dazugeben müssen.


----------



## Zuhlina (26. April 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Schare einfach die Leute um dich, mit denen das Zocken noch Spaß macht und lass die anderen einfach labern
> 
> und zum Thema 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft: sei optimistisch und vertraue auf Marx: irgendwann wird die Revolution kommen und die flamer, hater und neider aus der World of Warcraft vertreiben



Made my day


----------



## Rocodo (26. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Jaaa, und es gibt weiterhin Leute die ihren völlig unwichtigen, nichtssagenden Senf dazugeben müssen.



Aber auch wenn Du Recht hast: Dein Zitat war nun auch nicht gerade harmoniesuchend und erwachsen.

Meine Wahrnehmung: 
1.Die Arroganz der Ignoranz ist VIEL weiter verbreitet als die Arroganz der "Elite". (Und ich lass mal offen, was nun genau eine Elite ist). Das mag aber auch daran geben, dass es definitionsgemäß wenig Elite gibt, während die Verbreitung der Ignoranz unlimitiert ist...

2. Verbohrtheit in seine eigene Meinung ohne gegenteilige Fakten auch nur wahr zu nehmen ,ist eine absolut ätzende aber eben auch weit verbreitete Eigenschaft. 

3. Grade wenn man die schlechteren Argumente hat, neigt man zum Flamen etc.

Ich empfinde das nicht schlimmer als früher. Meine frühesten Erinnerungen an hitzige Diskussionen war damals Atomkraft und der Nato-Doppelbeschluss. Beide Diskussionen wurde mit viel Hingabe und ohne Faktenwissen geführt. Ich sehe da keine Änderung. Es war früher nicht besser- das ist nur eine Fehlfunktion des Gehirns, die Dir das vorgaukelt.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. April 2011)

Rocodo schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn Du Recht hast: Dein Zitat war nun auch nicht gerade harmoniesuchend und erwachsen.





Das bestreite ich auch garnicht. Aber irgendwann kann man diese Art von Kommentaren einfach nicht mehr lesen. Zumal ich es nach wie vor beeindruckend finde mit welch einer Sachlichkeit in einem von mir eröffneten Thema diskutiert wird. Leider gibt es dann immer mal wieder solche "Typen" die mit ihren Kommentaren eine Diskussion sprengen möchten. Irgendwann platzt einem die Hutschnur.



Rocodo schrieb:


> Es war früher nicht besser- das ist nur eine Fehlfunktion des Gehirns, die Dir das vorgaukelt.



Nicht besser, aber anders. :-)


----------



## Jaros (16. Mai 2011)

Hi werte Ex-Mitspieler,

wie schon oft geschrieben gab es eine 2 Klassen Gesellschaft schon seid Classic Zeiten was damals aber zumindest auf meinem EX Server nicht weiter schlimm war. 
Ich kann mich noch gut an Ende 2005 erinnern wo ich als Neuling viele viele Fragen im Allgemeinchannel gestellt habe. Wie war die Reaktion von über 95% der Spieler die geantwortet haben? Durchweg freundlich und hilfsbereit. Schaut euch heute mal an wenn Anfänger Fragen im Allgemeinchannel stellen.....die werden teilweise übelst beschimpft und geflammed. Es gibt sicherlich auch noch sehr viele nette Spieler aber der Umgangston ist im Vergleich zu Classic Zeiten absolut unterste Schublade.

War auch der Grund warum ich letztendlich mit dem Spiel aufgehört habe.


In diesem Sinne euch allen noch viel Spaß weiterhin bei WoW.


----------



## Rainaar (16. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich - ich glaube schon.
> 
> Ich bin selber erst 18 und noch Schülerin. Aber wenn ich mir anschaue, wie die heutigen Schüler aus der fünften mit den Abschlussjahrgängen umgehen - wir hätten uns damals noch vor Angst in die Hose gepisst, wenn die uns nur böse anschauen, und die meinen, uns Beine stellen, uns beschimpfen etc zu können.



Sorry, aber das habe ich schon gesagt. Und mein Abi war 89´


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das habe ich schon gesagt. Und mein Abi war 89´



Wenn man jetzt genau darüber nachdenkt, ergibt das irgendwo ein Paradoxon xD Oder aber jede Generation ist wirklcih ein bisschen schlechter als die vorhergehende, was wiederum die Theorie zum Verfall der Gesellschaft beweist... oder so. Ich verwirre mich gerade selbst


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. Mai 2011)

Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die jungen Leute stehen nicht mehr auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, verschlingen bei Tisch die Süßspeisen, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sokrates

griechischer Philosoph (um 469 vChr - 399 vChr)


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Das hast du schon einmal gepostet, auf diesen Post hatte ich damals auch Bezug genommen. 

Wie gesagt, ich kann nur aus eigenen Erfahrungen sprechen. Eine Veränderung in der Mentalität der Gesellschaft ist meiner Meinung nach einfach aufgetreten, und das betrifft sowohl die Jugend als auch die Erwachsenenwelt.


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das hast du schon einmal gepostet, auf diesen Post hatte ich damals auch Bezug genommen.



Ich? Ich hab das schonmal geschrieben? *scroll* *such* *blätter*
Hm, ok, wenn das so ist, geh ich mich mal erschießen, scheint ja bei beginnender Altzheimer "in" zu sein.

Nein quatsch, dann natürlich sorry.

Aber wenn ich gerade diesen Thread von orkman hier im allgemeinen Forum lese, dann weiß ich, was mit einigen von uns passiert ist. Sie haben ganz einfach den Bezug zur Realität verloren.


----------



## Rainaar (16. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt genau darüber nachdenkt, ergibt das irgendwo ein Paradoxon xD Oder aber jede Generation ist wirklcih ein bisschen schlechter als die vorhergehende, was wiederum die Theorie zum Verfall der Gesellschaft beweist... oder so. Ich verwirre mich gerade selbst



Das glaube ich nicht. Es aht eben auch viel damit zu tun das sich Dinge erschöpfen.

Beispiel : ein neues Internetforum zum Thema "Angeln in Norwegen".

_Start: 2 User nix los.

Ständig neue Leute. die ersten tollen Infos kommen. Der Ton ist superfreundlich.

Täglich werden es mehr Leute und man bespricht alles wesentliche. Der Ton ist sachlich.

Neulinge stellen Fragen die schon mal da waren: Man antwortet noch oder gibt einen Hinweis auf die Bordsuche.

Die "Neuen" stellen derart dumme Fragen das es kaum noch auszuhalten ist. Erstmal kraftik zusammenscheissen und dann auf die Boardsuche verweisen.

Den ersten wird das alles zu blöd und sie gehen.

Das Forum verliert seinen letzten User und wird geschlossen.

_So oder ähnlich läuft es immer..... und ein wenig auch so in WOW.
​


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte jetzt nicht das Internet, sondern die Gesellschaft an sich  Und irgendwie fällt es mir schwer, so zu pauschalisieren. Flamer gibt es immer, aber genauso auch immer Leute, die mit Engelsgeduld tausend mal gestellte Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Galat (17. Mai 2011)

Jaja, die Gesellschaft, die ist sowieso an allem schuld, denn dann muss man sich nicht an die eigene Nase packen, weil, man gehört ja nicht dazu,
hehe. War jetzt nicht auf den post über mir bezogen, aber so denken leider viele, gerade auch in WoW.
Ich hab auch vor 3 Monaten aufgehört, lese aber hier noch immer regelmäßig in den Foren mit.
Warum ich aufgehört hab? Aus all den vorher bereits angeführten Gründen, kurz: Ich habe die ins unermessliche steigende Arroganz, Ignoranz und Unfreundlichkeit der Spieler nicht mehr ertragen.
Soll jetzt kein nachträgliches Mimimi sein, schließlich hab ich ja auch die Konsequenzen daraus gezogen, und bin froh darüber.
Dass sich hinsichtlich des sozialen Umgangs in WoW seit einigen Jahren fast alles zum Schlechten verändert hat, steht wohl für die Meisten hier außer Frage.
Warum das so gekommen ist, darüber lässt sich mMn schlecht diskutieren, weil viel zu viele Faktoren hierbei eine Rolle spielen, die Veränderung der Gesellschaft ansich ist sicherlich ein wichtiger Punkt, sprich: Immer schneller fortschreitendere Globalisierung, bei der der "kleine Mann" gar nicht gefragt wird, ob er sie überhaupt gut heißt (in WoW: Zusammenlegung der realm pools,dungeon browser, Abschaffung des /SNG in der offenen Welt etc.), mit gleichzeitiger, nennen wir es mal Entsozialisierung.
Alleine das genauer zu analysieren, würde schon meilenweit vom Thema wegführen, und auch Verschwörungstheorien a´la Bilderberger kämen
sehr schnell in die Diskussion.
Ich denke, vieles begann in WoW mit der Einführung des Dungeon Browsers, wobei ich hier in erster Linie für meinen server spreche, ich hab auf einem RP-server gespielt. Da war der Umgang miteinander äußerst höflich, freundlich, und der allergrößte teil der Spieler war auch hilfsbereit.
Nun kamen auf einmal Umgangstöne und Verhaltensweisen dazu, gerade und vor allem von den PvP-servern (wobei ich diese jetzt sicherlich nicht generell schlecht machen will, allerdings herrscht dort einfach ein rauherer Umgangston), welche dazu führten, dass sich langsam aber sicher auch auf meinem server eine Haltung breit machte, die in etwa folgendes zur Grundlage hatte: "Hey, wenn der sich aufführt wie die letzte
Sau und sich so benimmt, dann kann ich das auch!".
Dazu natürlich die Anonymität a´la: "Was interessieren mich diese dummen gimps, die seh ich eh nie wieder!".
Verbunden mit der Tatsache, dass Vorurteil um Vorurteil gegenüber anderen servern entstand (Beispiel: Leute von Shattrath hielten sich für die allerbesten PvE-Spieler überhaupt, Blutkessel und Echsenkessel sind alles arrogante Egoisten, von Die Aldor kommen nur unfreundliche noobs, die keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse haben, usw. usf).
Das alles hat unter anderem dazu geführt, dass sich auch die Spieler auf ihren eigenen servern immer mehr entfremdet haben.
Jetzt mag jemand sagen: "Aber in den Gilden hat sich ja nix verändert, und wer mit der Situation unglücklich ist, soll sich halt ne Gilde suchen...".
Das wäre auch nur zum Teil richtig, denn die Gilden sind nur bedingt der Elfenbeinturm in WoW, und früher oder später bekommen auch diese mal ein Leck, durch das langsam Tropfen um Tropfen hereinsickert.
Abgesen davon war es bei mir z.B. so, dass ich nie viel von Gilden gehalten hab, da dort früher oder später immer die kindischsten Neid- und Sympathiedebatten ausbrachen, welche oft zur Auflösung führten (habe 4einhalb Jahre gespielt und in der Zeit einiges erlebt).
Ich wollte einfach meine Ruhe und Freiheit im Spiel haben (das begann zu Anfang von WotLK), und nicht beispielsweise ständig den Gildenchat mitlesen, weil ja mal was Wichtiges und Interessantes kommen könnte, nur um dann festzustellen, dass alles nur langweiliges und dummes Geschwätz war, zu 80% bestehend aus: Hi, thx, bb und gz. (was auch meist das Einzige war, was man in Instanzen zu lesen bekam, und das auch nur, wenn man Glück hatte^^).
Meine Freundesliste hingegen war fast immer voll, da man bei mehreren 85er chars dementsprechend viele leute kennen lernt, und so hab ich natürlich auch oft auf die Leute aus selbiger zurückgegriffen. Die wenigsten sind jedoch 24/7 online (war ich auch nicht), und so bin ich halt auch oft in Zufallsgruppen unterwegs gewesen. Auch deswegen, weil ich enfach gerne neue Leute kennenlerne, da das ja auch das ist, was ein MMO ausmacht. Die Abwechslung kommt nur durch die community, da die Instanzen und raids sich ja nicht ändern.
(Ich hab beispielsweise nie erlebt, dass Magmaul aus Langeweile einfach mal im 10er beide Heiler auf einmal ins Maul genommen hätte, was sicherlich durchaus einen gewissen Überraschungs- und Unterhaltungswert gehabt hätte  ).
Nachdem dieser Hauptanreiz für mich und auch viele andere zerstört war, tja... was bleibt einem da noch?
Lasst mich überlegen.....hmm...nix  .
Den content kenn ich in- und auswendig, von classic bis cata, bis auf einige raidbosse in cata, mounts und Ruf-farmen hasse ich, das is Arbeit und hat nix mit Spielen zu tun, und twinken fiel flach, da die 10 charakter-slots alle belegt waren und auch schon sehr viele immer wieder gelöscht und neu belegt wurden.
Sicherlich ist ein wichtiger Punkt für den "Verfall" auch der, dass WoW "ausgelutscht" ist, dadurch kommt Unzufriedenheit auf, und anstatt einen Schlussstrich zu ziehn und was Anderes zu machen, werden die Leute zunehmend unfreundlicher und mürrischer,
was übrigens eine sehr, sehr deutsche Verhaltensweise ist (nix gegen euch, liebe Mitbürgerinnen und Mitbürger, aber den Schuh müssen wir uns anziehn, auch wenn er an allen Ecken und Enden drückt und kratzt^^).
Gerade an der Art und Weise, wie mit Anfängern umgegangen wird, die sich vielleicht sogar noch öffentlich dazu bekennen (Gott bewahre, wie können sie es nur wagen!), lässt sich das sehr schön beobachten.
Mein erster char (habe mit Beginn von BC angefangen), eine Nachtelfen-Jägerin, deren Dorf über Monate hinweg 24/7 mit Barry Manilow beschallt wurde (lieben Gruß an dieser Stelle an Onkel Barlow!), lief bis ca. lvl 35 mit pet-attack+autoshot durch die Gegend, bis es jemandem in einer Instanz auffiel,
er das ansprach, und ich für ca. 5 Minuten zum Anlass für einen Ausbruch zügelloser Heiterkeit mutierte.
Danach allerdings legte die komplette Gruppe eine Pause ein, welche bestimmt eine halbe Stunde lang war, und da ausschließlich erfahrene Spieler dabei waren, wurde mir von jedem einzelnen die Spielweise eines Jägers erklärt, hinzu kamen noch jede Menge generelle Tips
zum Spiel ansich und zum Gruppenverhalten in Instanzen.
Ich war begeistert ob der Freundlichkeit und der vielen, vielen spielerischen Möglichkeiten, die sich mir auf einmal auftaten.
Kurze Zeit später war ich schon auf level 70 angelangt, und obwohl ich in keiner Gilde war, bekam ich massenhaft Anfragen für heroische Instanzen und kurz darauf auch für Karazhan, da ein Jäger, der seine Klasse beherrscht, gerade was cc und kiten anbelangt,
auch damals schon sehr gefragt war, und es auch wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht hat, auch so zu spielen (Wer bspw. mal bei Moroes
den Vergelter oder den Off-Krieger fünf Minuten lang mit Hilfe von Eisfallen und ablenkendem Schuss durch den ganzen Raum
gekitet hat, weiß, wovon ich spreche *gg*). Heute braucht das ja niemand mehr...wobei ich schon auch sehr viele positive Reaktionen in Cata-Instanzen bekommen habe, wenn ich bspw. gesehn hab, dass der Tank nix markiert, und gleich mal ne Eisfalle abseits der Gruppe hingelegt hab, wo ich dann einen mob rein-gekitet hab, wenn irgendein range-DD wieder nur das Pimmelmeter im Auge hatte, oder
beim pet schnell Knurren angemacht und es auf einen mob geschickt hab, der am Heiler ging.
Aber so etwas wie damals, als die ganze Gruppe sich 30 Minuten Zeit genommen hat, nur um einem fremden noob was zu erklären, das wäre heute undenkbar, 5 Minuten wären wohl schon die absolute Obergrenze, wenn überhaupt.
Ich hab schon sehr viele Leute gefragt, was sie in ihrer Anfangszeit für "gimpige" Aktionen geliefert haben, und bisher hatte
noch jeder dazu eine Geschichte, viele rücken sofort damit raus, weil sie es, wie ich, auch heute noch lustig finden,
bei manchen muss man ein wenig bohren, aber JEDER hat solche Dinge gemacht. Wem in WoW noch irgendetwas am Spiel liegt, der
muss begreifen, dass die community das ist, was es ausmacht.
Klar, cataclysm ist jetzt nich gerade der Überflieger, aber mit einem freundlichen Umgang ließen sich sehr, sehr viele inhaltliche und
spielerische Unzulänglichkeiten soweit kompensieren, dass jeder trotzdem jede Menge Spaß und Freude dran hätte.
Naja, was soll man abschließend sagen?
Jeder, dem WoW zu langweilig geworden ist, der die community im Großen und Ganzen nicht mehr erträgt, soll sich doch bitte, bitte
eine andere Beschäftigung suchen, denn eure Unzufriedenheit und schlechte Laune sind ansteckend
und machen das, was euch selbst stört, nur noch schlimmer, indem ihr es anderen aufzwingt, abgesehn davon, dass ihr euch selbst damit auch sicherlich nichts
Gutes tut!
Meine Güte....ist ja ein halber Roman geworden, ob das überhaupt jemand liest...hehe.
Die Art, wie in diesem thread diskutiert wird, finde ich übrigens sehr schön, weswegen ich auch seit langer Zeit mal
wieder etwas schreibe.
Möge sich jeder, der sich hierher verirrt, bitte ein Beispiel nehmen.
Und an alle, die immer noch Spaß haben in WoW:
Versucht, so lange wie möglich, ihn euch nicht nehmen zu lassen, denn es gibt überall Leute, nicht nur im internet und in MMOs,
deren einziger, trauriger Lebensinhalt es zu sein scheint, genau das zu tun.

Salve!


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Jemand der verurteilt keine "noobs" aber ich hab ehrlich auch keine lust 30Minuten meines Lebens zu opfern um ihm etas zu erklären.
(Ja, jetzt dürft ihr mich ausschimpfen)



> aus: Hi, thx, bb und gz. (was auch meist das Einzige war, was man in Instanzen zu lesen bekam, und das auch nur, wenn man Glück hatte^^).



Wie soll das denn aussehen?

"Hi, ich bin Tom komme aus Berlin und spiele seit über 4 Jahren wow! Seit gestern bin ich verlobt und hoffe auf eine tolle Zukunft."?
Ich schreib auch nur "nabend", "wiederschaun", und wenn wer was bekommt "gz".
Reicht doch.
Wenn sich was ergibt ergibt sich was sowas muss man nicht erzwingen.


----------



## Deadwool (17. Mai 2011)

Zwei Hauptfaktoren haben meiner Meinung nach dazu geführt:

1. Die Vereinfachung des Spiels ab Ende BC über gesamte WotLK Zeit hat dazu geführt dass auch "einfachere Gemüter" von Spielern angezogen wurden. Solche die sich vorher ein MMO gar nicht zugetraut haben. Diese Spieler haben den Niveaudurchschnitt bestimmt nicht angehoben.

2. Wenn man etwas nur lange genug spielt wird man zwangsläufig gut darin. Das heisst, fast jeder der schon jahrelang in WoW abhängt fühlt sich als Profi. Dementsprechend verhalten sich viele gegenüber anderen. Schliesslich muss man jemandem der schon 5 Jahre dabei ist nichts sagen wollen.


Leider findet diese Entwicklung früher oder später in jedem MMO statt. Will der Entwickler mehr zahlende Kunden ansprechen, wird er das Spiel vereinfachen. Und wenn das funktioniert wird auch Punkt 2 eintreten. 

Die Lösung für den Spieler: Abspringen wenns einem zu dumm wird und sich ein neues Spiel ansehen. Wenn es gefällt, so lange geniessen bis der besagte Moment wieder eintritt.


----------



## Galat (17. Mai 2011)

@BlizzLord:
Dass nicht jeder sich 30 Minuten Zeit nimmt, um jemandem was zu erklären, ist klar, das kann auch niemand verlangen,
aber ich kann mich mich nicht einmal mehr erinnern, wann sich das letzte Mal in einer Instanz
überhaupt jemand dazu herabgelassen hätte, von mir und einigen meiner Bekannten abgesehn, jemandem Tips zu geben.
Lieber wird geflamed und gekickt....darauf wollte ich nur hinaus.
Und zum Thema Hi gz, bb in Instanzen:
Ist ja vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn sich was ergibt, ergibt sich was, wenn nicht, auch gut, solange sich die Leute
ansonsten sozial verhalten.
Mich hat nur gestört, dass sogar in den Gilden so ab Mitte WotLK teilweise nix anderes mehr zu lesen war, nicht nur in meinen,
sondern auch in vielen anderen, hab da nachgefragt.
Möglich, dass das ein serverseitiges Problem war, aber irgendwas in mir bezweifelt das


----------



## Blackridge (17. Mai 2011)

hm ich hab mich nun mal durch die ersten paar seiten durchgelesen und möchte gerne dazu etwas sagen auch wenn ich selten stellung zu irgentwelchen themen nehme aber dieses finde ich interesant
das problem an der ganzen sache ist wenn du einen 85iger siehst der fragt wo man nen juwelierset kaufen kann fast man sich schon etwas an die stirn und fragt sich wo er den den geklaut hat den charakter
oder auch sonstige sinnlose für 3-5jahre WoW´ler ich betone (level85 fragen dies) dan denkt man auch wie bescheuert man seien muss ich meine wenn ich einen hochzocke und das heißt nicht ala athene 48std mobs klastchen sondern auch sich drum kümmern dan kriegt man so etwas mit
ich helfe gerne anderen leuten bei poroblemen, und dennoch erwische ich mich wie ich mir im hinterkopf sage *was für ein ideot* ohne es im an den kopf zu werfen
wieder rum habe ich auch schon einige flames bekommen wo ich sehr lachen musste
wo jemand meinte ich währe falsch gesockelt und geschmiedet worauf ichn link von ensidia tank postete und er nur noch die aussage hatte *dan kannst du es eben nicht* ohne mich auch nur 1ne sek tanken zu sehen^^
aber ich weiß was du meinst jeder kennt sie und ich finde es auch schade wenn man solche sachen sagt obwohl man nichtmal weiß elches lvl der jenige ist den die emisten schauen da nciht nach sondern gehen einfach davon aus das man nach 5 jahren wow doch alles wissen sollte und selbst heute habe ich jemanden in Stratholme kennengelehrnt der ganz neu angefangen hat...
nunjawie auch immer ich wünsche mir das es aufhört was es nicht tun wird
ich stehe hinter dir 

p.s. rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten!


----------

